# NEW ERA [TEACHERS/STUDENTS] Sasuke/Boruto - Naruto/Kawaki [Discussion THREAD] READ OP BEFORE POSTING



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 8, 2019)

*The NF OFFICIAL Kawaki/Naruto and Boruto/Sasuke [TEACHER MEETS STUDENT] - NEW ERA RIVALS DISCUSSION THREAD*​

I've noticed that any time these two are discussed together it leads to derailment unto another topic.

Leaving any *REAL* discussion about these two and what will be taught, where they will go and how they'll develop to be sidelined as a result.


And so the purpose of this thread is for those in  who wish to discuss this new Teachers and Students duo; to do so without the unneeded derailment.

​*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*NOTE:* *No usual Sarada whining and/or derailment is allowed here.*​
*If you have complaints then you can do so... 

Here:*


*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
​This thread instead is about these four but can also be about productive things connecting to these four like Sasuke sending Boruto to learn from someone a certain move in order to direct him to learn something else in the future.

Content for these four will grow eventually, most likely in 2020 particularly after Kawaki is fully fleshed out and Boruto and Sasuke can return back to their training, etc...

2019 might likely have a moment as well if Sasuke Shinden is adapted.


For fans of Sasuke/Naruto and fans of Boruto/Kawaki or maybe even both or maybe just Boruto series readers/watchers in general who are interested and wish to discuss without fearing of entering a long winded rant debate with someone else then your free to discuss as you please here without fearing of derailment.


*UPDATE: *As of Chapter 34, Kawaki and Naruto have officially became student and teacher. As Boruto and Kawaki also became officially rivals we have decided to add the Naruto and Kawaki duo into the discussion.


*The NEW ERA RIVALS have finally arrived!*​Sasuke and Naruto will now teach and pass their torches to the two main characters of the NEXT GEN, Kawaki and Boruto!


Speculation, discussion, excitement and overall love for the 4 characters or any of the 4 new gen or old...

*This thread is for you.*

​

Reactions: Like 25


----------



## Arrow (Jan 8, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> *NOTE:* *No usual Sarada whining and/or derailment is allowed here.*


----------



## justcamtro (Jan 8, 2019)

Boruto & Sasuke training when. I honestly want to see sword training..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 8, 2019)

indrasarrow said:


>


hopefully by making this thread then the constant same all war will end and people who are pro can post here


CamTro said:


> Boruto & Sasuke training when. I honestly want to see sword training..


same

I want Boruto to have his own sword before he gets the one in the timeskip

of course before he learns to awaken his Jougan

we saw with Orochimaru (it is his swordstyle afterall) and Log on what that sword style looks like without a dojutsu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 8, 2019)

Do you guys think the anime will debut thunderclap arrow or Purple Lightning first?


Funnily enough Boruto did pseudo moves of each in the exams

without the Kote (he did an actual PL with Kote though)

We saw that he was steadily learning lightning in the byakuya arc as well

his tact is being well skilled in ninjutsu

Sasuke even acknowledges it


Sasuke also saw Boruto's Jougan so I wonder if that Chidori showcase was really just him saying that one day when he figures out his dojutsu that he will learn other things too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derael (Jan 8, 2019)

@Reviewing Logic you should make an FC instead. You won't be able to escape triggered people here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 8, 2019)

Derael said:


> @Reviewing Logic you should make an FC instead. You won't be able to escape triggered people here.


nah it is fine

some people don't go to the FC

as well as some people like to discuss some things, especially after new content but they don't particularly have these two as their faves and so don't like being part of an FC

and I've seen some people wish to talk some things about the two but then like the same people attack them

even if those individuals do try I hope people just ignore them here and continue on discussing

feeding the troll serves no purpose


----------



## Derael (Jan 8, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> nah it is fine
> 
> some people don't go to the FC
> 
> ...



Gook luck.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 8, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Not trolling ,legit hate what they're doing with Sasuke though . Only time he's in the village should be with his daughter learning new things , boruto anyway has Naruto and all the others


please discuss this on the general discussion

or if you have concerns please make a thread to discuss them




Derael said:


> Gook luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LawdyLawd (Jan 8, 2019)

I feel like they will be the greatest teacher student duo, 

possibly even greatest tag team duo period but that’s a tougher category for them to compete in

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 8, 2019)

321ice said:


> I feel like they will be the greatest teacher student duo,
> 
> possibly even greatest tag team duo period but that’s a tougher category for them to compete in


It might be

the Shinden stuff, the campire talk

and the Hokage office scene has good development

usually Sasuke teaching his errors to his student... Sasuke talks a lot in front of him 


I wonder in the future if Sasuke will also change and develop due to Boruto


----------



## Zef (Jan 8, 2019)

>Bort stans are always talking about how Bort will get his training from Sasuke, and how Sasuke will then get discarded

>Now stans want to act like they care about the relationship




Fuck Boruto, and fuck his Piccolo/Gohan ripoff relationship with Sasuke.


Thank you and Sasuke solos.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jan 8, 2019)

Zef said:


> >Bort stans are always talking about how Bort will get his training from Sasuke, and how Sasuke will then get discarded
> 
> >Now stans want to act like they care about the relationship
> 
> ...


Yeah the role degradation is bullshit .

Now he's supposed to be a sensei whom boruto will ripoff and surpass and who will die 

Not to mention the nonsense jiraya comparisons . Jiraya was a loser cuck who acknowledged himself as a failure . Jiraya wasn't a main character with his own story , motivations ,he existed only for narutos development ...i mean  how can you even compare them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Jan 8, 2019)

I thought this thread was supposed to be free of Sarada fab whining ...


----------



## LawdyLawd (Jan 8, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> It might be
> 
> the Shinden stuff, the campire talk
> 
> ...



That would be good development to see Sasuke change too. I reckon it will too when shit gets real and Naruto has potentially failed to protect the Leaf and all shinobi. Will Sasuke still believe in what they cooperated for? Or will he drop back to darkness and solidarity.

Since I remember in one of the novels it was stated there’s still “darkness” in him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grinningfox (Jan 8, 2019)

I’d prefer for the training to be more spiritual in nature rather than technique after technique. I’d like for Boruto to go through self examination and grow as a person rather than anything else


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 8, 2019)

321ice said:


> That would be good development to see Sasuke change too. I reckon it will too when shit gets real and Naruto has potentially failed to protect the Leaf and all shinobi. Will Sasuke still believe in what they cooperated for? Or will he drop back to darkness and solidarity.
> 
> Since I remember in one of the novels it was stated there’s still “darkness” in him.


I feel like Sasuke has yet to fully understand or conclude his "what is a shinobi" what is the right way path that he asked Hashirama

maybe he will find closure with the O clan

maybe that is why he chases after them to find understanding

maybe Boruto will help in that regard and like Toneri said be a bridge

like how the Jman almost gave up in his ideals/dream/hope but Naruto carried the torch


Grinningfox said:


> I’d prefer for the training to be more spiritual in nature rather than technique after technique. I’d like for Boruto to go through self examination and grow as a person rather than anything else


agreed

if anything Boruto should have the basics from Sasuke but later make it is own

like GF with kenjutsu so you can do a sword rotation lol (like Link from Zelda)

but so far the most they did is character training for Boruto at least and how it would shape him


----------



## King1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> indeed but just ignore them
> 
> 
> don't even rate them as they'll eventually get bored and leave
> ...


Why don't you just report their post for derailing your thread?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 8, 2019)

King1 said:


> Why don't you just report their post for derailing your thread?


idk I don't want any heat

maybe this thread will get closed and some drama will occur

I don't want that I just want to have a thread were we can discuss Sasuke and Boruto's dynamic in NEW LEAF without the same old stuff occurring


it is fine though we have all of us ignoring them and we have a discussion going

actually longer then what we ever could get in general discussion


----------



## Blu-ray (Jan 8, 2019)

@Abcdjdj1234 don't go out of your way to what Reviewinglogic asked you not to. Do it again, and you'll be reply banned from the thread. This goes to anyone else who wants to derail it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## King1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> it is fine though we have all of us ignoring them and we have a discussion going


True, as long as no one takes their baits and ignore them so that they will be talking to themselves then it will not lead to any drama but that's


----------



## Platypus (Jan 8, 2019)

Incoming shitpost


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 8, 2019)

Anyone got the Sasuke and Boruto dialogue from Sasuke Shinden?

can't find it 

@Indra do you still have it by any chance?


----------



## Platypus (Jan 8, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Anyone got the Sasuke and Boruto dialogue from Sasuke Shinden?
> 
> can't find it
> 
> @Indra do you still have it by any chance?



*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derael (Jan 8, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Anyone got the Sasuke and Boruto dialogue from Sasuke Shinden?
> 
> can't find it
> 
> @Indra do you still have it by any chance?






Platypus said:


> *Spoiler*: __


That's not the right section

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jan 8, 2019)

Zef said:


> >Bort stans are always talking about how Bort will get his training from Sasuke, and how Sasuke will then get discarded


I don't want Sasuke to die, but it's strange that Boruto has his sword, and in the anime, his cape too, so something happened that Sasuke may be unable to fight.



> >Now stans want to act like they care about the relationship


I haven't seen a fellow Boruto stan wishing Sasuke dead. Pretty sure we actually care about their relationship.




> Fuck Boruto, and fuck his Piccolo/Gohan ripoff relationship with Sasuke.


Sasuke and Boruto are master and student (respectively) whether you like it or not.



> Thank you and Sasuke solos.


....With his student Boruto!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derael (Jan 8, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> I don't want Sasuke to die, but it's strange that Boruto has his sword, and in the anime, his cape too, so something happened that Sasuke may be unable to fight.
> 
> 
> I haven't seen a fellow Boruto stan wishing Sasuke dead.
> ...


Don't reply.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 8, 2019)

Derael said:


> That's not tbe right section


No shit, all I was doing was pointing him the way toward OD's translation.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 8, 2019)

Platypus said:


> *Spoiler*: __





Derael said:


> That's not the right section


thanks

I wonder if they are going to adapt it

and if they do change it

I stated in another thread that instead of that rifle stuff this can be post Boruto learning PL which gives him memories of the Kote stuff in the exam which Sasuke later consults him on

you hit two birds with one stone here


---
edit: @Wrecked Baloney 

I feel the cape is temporary like the Naruto coat or something

I also don't think Sasuke is dead either

the sword though? maybe he might have it post events 

I believe the story will go beyond Kawaki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Jan 8, 2019)

I love Boruto and Sasuke's relationship and I don't want Sasuke to die. Dunno where these people make these accusations from.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 8, 2019)

Indra said:


> I love Boruto and Sasuke's relationship and I don't want Sasuke to die. Dunno where these people make these accusations from.


feel due to the Naruto "is he dead?" discussion 

people also assumed Sasuke could be dead as well

but we already say Sasuke pass Boruto his headband during the Momo arc without dying

same thing can be happening here

and/or even that Boruto's cape is his own cape and not Sasukes

anyway I think Sasuke isn't dead since I think a O clan arc comes after the Kawaki stuff

which Boruto and Sasuke and maybe Toneri will travel beyond the Kaguya realms

which Boruto is too young to do it alone so another dojutsu space user like Sasuke is necessary and makes sense since Sasuke wanted to uncover the O clan stuff regardless



the fact that it will happen though is another matter with the pacing and popularity (but that is something else entirely and not lore related)


----------



## Indra (Jan 8, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> feel due to the Naruto "is he dead?" discussion
> 
> people also assumed Sasuke could be dead as well
> 
> ...


Right.... Ikemoto or was it Ukyo confirmed that Sasuke and Sarada have interesting roles in the future. Unless he implies to kill off Sarada too, then no bueno.

Sasuke gave his headband to Boruto already. Kenjutsu is a given, Sasuke is gonna train him.

The cape in the flash forward is Boruto's. There's no indication he's gonna die, it's just fan's bringing up an unwarranted insecurity for Sasuke.

Naruto is the only one whose death is hinted at.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zef (Jan 8, 2019)

>they act like they have amnesia now


If this forums search function wasn't so shit I would have been exposed some of you ninja's.


----------



## Indra (Jan 8, 2019)

Go ahead. I'd be surprised if I ever wanted Sasuke dead for this series.

What kind of shit would I/anyone be smoking.

Good luck. You'll most likely never find it


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 8, 2019)

Indra said:


> Go ahead. I'd be surprised if I ever wanted Sasuke dead for this series.
> 
> What kind of shit would I/anyone be smoking.
> 
> ...


@Indra let us refrain from taking their bait

back on topic 

I agree I feel Sasuke won't die that easily, heck I even believe that Naruto stuff isn't death and Kawaki being a villian is a red herring

but I feel Boruto and Sasuke's teacher and student stuff won't be as short lived as Jman and Naruto

I feel like how they mentioned the Jougan being heavily connected to O clan dimensions that this itself 

O clan dimensions

will become a plotline and arc


----------



## Indra (Jan 8, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> @Indra let us refrain from taking their bait
> 
> back on topic
> 
> ...


I found my very first post on Boruto's first spoilers



Indra said:


> I don't know what to expect.
> 
> But why is Naruto in some 'place' and why does Sasuke not have his headband?
> 
> ...


That's my last post on the matter until someone quotes me about it 



I'm not sure what will happen with Boruto/Sasuke's relationship in the future. I don't see Sasuke taking Boruto away from the Village, because the safest place is the Village. So that's just unrealistic.

I see Boruto being taken away by force due to the Karma seal and Kara, somewhat. But that might just be my head-canon... so the mystery is still up in the air.

In any case I'm gonna make a post about my favorite Boruto/Sasuke moments!


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 8, 2019)

Indra said:


> I found my very first post on Boruto's first spoilers
> 
> 
> That's my last post on the matter until someone quotes me about it
> ...


I see, I on the other hand feel they'll leave due to something

at least temporarily

lol go ahead and post @Bold, I wanted to see them anyway 

it will be informative for us to see the Boruto/Sasuke talking moments

especially if they hint at anything or stuff we missed on the first run


----------



## Indra (Jan 8, 2019)

My favorite Boruto/Sasuke moments not in order.

1. Sasuke beating Boruto's annoying ass felt so good 


2.  This entire sequence


3. Sasuke telling Boruto about Naruto's past


4. When Naruto sacrificed himself and Boruto remembered what Sasuke said 


5. Sasuke training Boruto addition


6. Hokage Office scene

I couldn't find the Movie's OG version on Youtube so I'm gonna ignore this one


----------



## Indra (Jan 8, 2019)

NF has a video post limit count 
---------

7. This. Entire. Sequence.

Easily one of my favorite moments of the series, even.


8. Self explanatory

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jan 8, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> edit: @Wrecked Baloney
> 
> I feel the cape is temporary like the Naruto coat or something
> 
> ...


The cape thing is weird. It's his own cape in the manga, but Sasuke's in the anime. Someone gonna have to recton their stuff...

Maybe Sasuke does die, but he comes back later and Boruto gives his stuff back.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 8, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> The cape thing is weird. It's his own cape in the manga, but Sasuke's in the anime. Someone gonna have to recton their stuff...


yeah heavy retcon is most likely coming lol


Indra said:


> NF has a video post limit count
> ---------
> 
> 7. This. Entire. Sequence.
> Easily one of my favorite moments of the series, even.


I liked this scene a lot too

very good highlight from episode 65 and well executed

good growth


Wrecked Baloney said:


> Maybe Sasuke does die, but he comes back later and Boruto gives his stuff back.


Sasuke already made Boruto keep his headband
the sword likely might have the same pass down scenario of Boruto keeping it

maybe even prior to said events he already got the sword

it isn't the first time Sasuke changes swords


----------



## Indra (Jan 8, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> yeah heavy retcon is most likely coming lol
> 
> I liked this scene a lot too
> 
> ...


The whole storyboard cut is absolutely underrated due to the overwhelming pressure of the Momoshiki fight.

Boruto is standing there scared pissed out of his mind, and then he reflects back to what Sasuke said, that when you have a ninja way. You'll be able to accomplish anything in your path.

So he starts to act even though he's scared shitless. Because he trusts Sasuke.

Such a great moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Jan 8, 2019)

Friendly reminder:
Kishimoto only made sasuke Train boruto so he would get screentime in the movie.

Clearly, kishi was with  the people who were like wtf when sasuke only had 5secs in the last.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Jan 8, 2019)

Boruto was entrusted with Sasuke sword and Kawaki was entrusted with Jigen Staff. The question is what becomes of Naruto?  Also Boruto has so many potential duo going on.

Boruto & Sasuke 
Boruto & Hanabi
Boruto & Toneri
Boruto & Momoshiki

So I believe Sasuke best way to offer his guidance to Boruto is perfecting  Elemental affinity and some kenjutsu training. I highly doubt he can help Boruto in any way with the Jogan as he has no knowledge of the Ootsutski clan secret.  Maybe he'll try to come up with some method to help him performing the Jogan with his experience with the sharingan but I highly doubt it would work. I believe the most suitable job to help awakening the Jogan  is Toneri and Hanabi.

First we know Toneri is quite aware of the Jogan  and did something to hasten Boruto genetics in the early process of his development however Urashiki got in his way to stop in his track and  sent him to the Dragon Palace. Therefore Toneri is kept out of the loop for a while and can't do anything  until the time comes when he's released.

Once Boruto awakened his Jogan again and things gets out of control for him,  he doesn't know Toneri so he'll go straight to Hanabi seeking for counsel  and show her his unique dojutsu because remember;  it was foreshadowed that Hanabi asked Boruto to come back to her if he comes to find out and learn anything about opening the Jogan. Originally in the manga, his eye  was stated to be the Byakugan blood which may plays factor into the Hyuga clan and perhaps Hanabi might know something about it after her  abduction  by Toneri.

I feel like Toneri only roles is to put everything pieces into the puzzle. Toneri is like the final step to put his jogan to the best of his potential.

As for Karma, Momoshiki will help him control his karma but obviously it will comes with price. I feel like Momoshiki have his ulterior motives and only supporting Boruto with Karma to benefit him in any way to reach his goal which  possibly  hold grudge against the Ootsutski clan who looked down on him and has inferiority complex like Vegeta.  This is where Momoshiki will use Boruto as he has inherited the Jougan which is why I believe Urashiki sees as Boruto as potential threat to the Ootsutski clan  not because of Boruto himself but its likely referring to Momo controlling Boruto with the Jogan.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 8, 2019)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> Boruto was entrusted with Sasuke sword and Kawaki was entrusted with Jigen Staff. The question is what becomes of Naruto?  Also Boruto has so many potential duo going on.
> 
> Boruto & Sasuke
> Boruto & Hanabi
> ...


maybe Sasuke can help with Dimension warping since Boruto's eye seems to do the same

all be it seems he has even more dimension abilities compared to Sasuke's rinnegan

like he trains him to hop between dimensions

if anything I think the Hanabi foreshadow is for some Hyuga GF stuff then the Jougan
more so when he gets the Jougan he will have access to already established byakugan abilities which will allow him to master all that the Hyuga clan can offer

then he can implement it into his sword style

I agree that Sasuke's main physical teaching for Boruto is the sword and also lightning

Toneri is there for the Jougan stuff primarily

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raniero (Jan 9, 2019)

Why are people assuming Sasuke will die?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 9, 2019)

Wonder if Boruto will keep Garaga

and if so will Sasuke meet him and how will Aoda react lol 



Raniero said:


> Why are people assuming Sasuke will die?


some assume due to Boruto's apparel that Sasuke met his demise

but that could just be Sasuke giving his sword to him even before said events

the cape could be Sasuke's or it could Boruto's own cape

regardless that too doesn't matter since we saw Boruto with Naruto's old jacket and Sasuke's headband (which Sasuke told to keep) during the Momo arc

meaning that it is up in the air with flexibility on what happened to Sasuke

he could be facing another opponent

he could be saving Naruto

he could be somewhere else

he could also have a new outfit and a new sword


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jan 9, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> he could also have a new outfit and a new sword


I'd like to think that he incorporated asura path + modern katasuke like  tech in his body at some point leaving no use for a sword- along with arm no 2 ( he could form one with his hand automatically , even a lighsabre like boruto did , maybe a firesword !? )- or even make a small suanoo sword himself withiut the ribcage - wonder if sarada could do that with chakra control 

The asura path will likely lead to a design change ,it's high time we get a new Sasuke one considering his changes throughout the series


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jan 9, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> or maybe a Susanoo sword?
> 
> it might be hard to make susanoo small though


That should be saradas something unique with the superior chakra control 

Takes less chakra too 

 I guess sasuke can also do that


----------



## Grinningfox (Jan 9, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> or maybe a Susanoo sword?
> 
> it might be hard to make susanoo small though



Yeah Sarada having a smaller , more offensive Susanoo would be cool. Kinda like a Stand from JJBA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 9, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> That should be saradas something unique with the superior chakra control
> 
> Takes less chakra too
> 
> I guess sasuke can also do that





Grinningfox said:


> Yeah Sarada having a smaller , more offensive Susanoo would be cool. Kinda like a Stand from JJBA


I mean a chakra sword isn't really that hard

the quality of the sword is what matters

so PS sword is likely better then some person bringing out a sword via their chakra network

like how Kinshiki does, etc...

the real feat would be making a Susanoo small which hasn't been done before and likely takes a lot of force to compact it

like a Susanoo armour on the body

Edit: Also Sasuke's CC was compared at one point to Hagoromo or at least in one feat if not generally

so I think he is pretty high already

and I see growth in him power wise if he is facing more O clan people 


*Anyway I just don't think Sasuke or even Naruto are dead in the timeskip*


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 9, 2019)

MADE A POLL on a usually asked question/thought for those two

anyone can vote and you have multiple votes


----------



## Raniero (Jan 9, 2019)

fuff said:


> Friendly reminder:
> Kishimoto only made sasuke Train boruto so he would get screentime in the movie.
> 
> Clearly, kishi was with  the people who were like wtf when sasuke only had 5secs in the last.


Source? 



Reviewing Logic said:


> some assume due to Boruto's apparel that Sasuke met his demise
> 
> but that could just be Sasuke giving his sword to him even before said events
> 
> ...


Yea, It's obviously not Sasuke's cape since it's a completely different color.


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 9, 2019)

Not a single Sasuke fan liked this thread


----------



## fuff (Jan 9, 2019)

Also the anime contradicts the movie, boruto was not motivated or trying. In the anime he has been trying, getting new powers since the academy arc...based on that he doesn’t need sasuke as his master. (He can still fanboy though).


----------



## Grinningfox (Jan 9, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Not a single Sasuke fan liked this thread


I’m a Sasuke fan


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Jan 9, 2019)

fuff said:


> Also the anime contradicts the movie, boruto was not motivated or trying. In the anime he has been trying, getting new powers since the academy arc...based on that he doesn’t need sasuke as his master. (He can still fanboy though).



The movie stated that boruto has 3 chakra nature affinity which implied that he was getting new jutsu before the movie. Of course in the Anime, the way Boruto attained it was done in lazy way  which I guess that was supposed to be the point of his character to make him grow more spoiled overtime.  
His technique still rendered incomplete.

Of course all these moves and techniques that he often brag about  and showing off didnt impress Naruto and the White Zetsu incident solidify his own weakness and brought his insecurities..

The movie only serves as a tip of his breaking point when boruto loses motivation and his drives.


----------



## fuff (Jan 9, 2019)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> The movie stated that boruto has 3 chakra nature affinity which implied that he was getting new jutsu before the movie.


that could also been seen as a kid who is bragging to his dad...


Hyuga Prodigy said:


> Of course all these moves and techniques that he often brag about and showing off didnt impress Naruto and the White Zetsu incident solidify his own weakness and brought his insecurities..


didn't this part happen after the movie?


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Jan 9, 2019)

fuff said:


> that could also been seen as a kid who is bragging to his dad...



Yeah but it can't happened so early and popping out at random times. At what point does it get to him to brag his father?  If anything, it took boruto to conveniently gets all these jutsu and his sheer expertise in his skillset to come to his own self awareness that  he  is just  fast learner that gets away with anything.  He gets too used to performing some techniques without much effort in training.It was known that Boruto almost never take training seriously yet he was able to quickly attain 2 nature affinity in such short time span.

I mean the Anime kinda offscreen his "training" for reasons hence why Konohamaru simply addressed that Boruto is just too lucky.  

That's all the more reason to be swelled up by his father lecture about not taking short cuts. He starts to gravitate his distaste with his father overtime and starts to feel more disconnected and being more pressured to live under the shadow as a hokage son which he absolutely despise.



fuff said:


> 1didn't this part happen after the movie?



The white zetsu incident happened right before the movie set around Boruto birthday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 9, 2019)

Even the novel was implying this

stating it in part due to his Hyuga Blood more then anything

it is just that the movie which was less then 1hour and 30mins couldn't cram as much as it wanted to, let alone it really didn't want to showcase Boruto's real skills when the whole plot premise was him not believing in himself and thinking by taking a shortcut with the Kote that he would bare better results

if anything I think the anime didn't do a bad Job with the episodes close to the Momo arc and the Momo arc itself or rather the exams

what it did badly execute was having arcs prior to this were Boruto grew only to heavily fall from grace quite quickly

it was to stretched out

and we see this again post Boruto Momo arc when multiple writers again forget his character and his growth from ep 65 in the arcs after it

even extending beyond his character to even his skill set as they are forgetful and/or are not well versed in each others scripts

but regardless even with the pitfalls it is moving upwards

as he now trains heavily even if it is off screened


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 9, 2019)

Back on the topic 

Do some of you guys think this will ever happen?




As in Sasuke and Boruto doing a summon battle either via training or via a certain event?

Do you think Sasuke even does summoning now for combat?


I mean Garaga was suppose to be important this arc (Mitsuki disappearance arc) he even had a backstory but it seems that it won't be resolved as the arc is being wrapped up in a rushed manner (at least via the schedules)

even though it dragged for sometime


Will Sasuke ever even know Boruto has a snake summoning?

-----------


Another Topic

Thunderclap Arrow seems to be the answer Boruto gave for Sasuke stating on Boruto to make his own move

but so far thunderclap arrow seems to be a midrange projectile ability

a) do you think Boruto will expand on the move even more like how PL and Chidori is

aka will he have other thunderclap techs that he can use akin to PL/Chidori Current or etc... but his own way so maybe something new

b) he will make another lightning tech entirely 



---------

Side Note:

What is this?


Does it even have a name or is it called generic lightning palm lol

I mean you think it being added with Boruto stream (projetile version) that he would be going as fast enough that it might cause a tunnel vision

if so this move is reckless until Boruto gets his Jougan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derael (Jan 10, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Even the novel was implying this


It wasn't implied.The novel literally tells us that it's true.
There a reason why Boruto is called "Prodigy".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 10, 2019)

Derael said:


> It wasn't implied.The novel literally tells us that it's true.
> There a reason why Boruto is called "Prodigy".


I think that is what I said? lol

unless I worded it poorly

or I misinterpreted your post 


Edit: Nvm lol you meant that the novel was literal and blunt and not just suggesting it


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Jan 10, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Back on the topic
> 
> Do some of you guys think this will ever happen?
> 
> ...




It just seems that the Mitsuki arc is holding precedence over the anime storyline and perhaps the manga as well since it clearly established Boruto summoning  as much as people hate this arc.  Make sense that the Garaga storyline can't be resolved in a single arc since the previous user originated from the Sand Village so I wonder what's up with that. Garaga is still uptight with the betrayal so it'll just be forced if Boruto and Garaga befriended and resolved this quickly. 
 Maybe we'll see  through Shinki arc and learned more about his backstory. 

Also CH 29 hinted that Boruto  thunder clap or Purple lightning will probably gain more boost and expanded through the usage of his karma seal.


----------



## King Shark (Jan 10, 2019)

Boruto should get a Hawk summoning in the manga.
Fuk snakes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 10, 2019)

Boruto’s cape isn’t not sasuke’s 
His cape is Pink.period. 
In those kind of questions the manga is more important , it’s just like with the jogan thing there is no black scellera in the manga , so the anime’s version is just an iteration. 
@Derael @Platypus is there a sketch of the jogan in the novel? Does ikemoto still draws it like in the original manga chapter ( or is it described like that) ?


----------



## Platypus (Jan 10, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Boruto’s cape isn’t not sasuke’s
> His cape is Pink.period.
> In those kind of questions the manga is more important , it’s just like with the jogan thing there is no black scellera in the manga , so the anime’s version is just an iteration.
> @Derael @Platypus is there a sketch of the jogan in the novel? Does ikemoto still draws it like in the original manga chapter ( or is it described like that) ?


no


----------



## Derael (Jan 10, 2019)

pat pat said:


> is there a sketch of the jogan in the novel? Does ikemoto still draws it like in the original manga chapter ( or is it described like that) ?


I've already explained in the Novel thread that his eye is only described as emitting a white glow. No mention of a black sclera.
Maybe there's a better description in Vol. 3. I'll buy it in February.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 10, 2019)

Derael said:


> I've already explained in the Novel thread that his eye is only described as emitting a white glow. No mention of a black sclera.
> Maybe there's a better description in Vol. 3. I'll buy it in February.


Ok thanks 
I forgot you already explained.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 10, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Ok thanks
> I forgot you already explained.


you what?


----------



## Indra (Jan 10, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Ok thanks
> I forgot you already explained.


I think it's probably just safer to wait for the Manga's reveal than to wait on the Novel's interpretation. Just because things are subject to change no matter where it shows up, until it gets the "main" reveal.


----------



## Derael (Jan 10, 2019)

Hussain said:


> you what?


Ah... I probably came off as very irritated. My bad.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 10, 2019)

The Orange Hokage said:


> Boruto should get a Hawk summoning in the manga.
> Fuk snakes.


well Boruto's Uncle was always symbolized    as some falcon/hawk or whatever

but honestly I want Boruto's second summon to be something unique

maybe it can fly too but not a bird lol

and before a dragon lol ( that is for the Dragon King)



Hyuga Prodigy said:


> It just seems that the Mitsuki arc is holding precedence over the anime storyline and perhaps the manga as well since it clearly established Boruto summoning  as much as people hate this arc.  Make sense that the Garaga storyline can't be resolved in a single arc since the previous user originated from the Sand Village so I wonder what's up with that. Garaga is still uptight with the betrayal so it'll just be forced if Boruto and Garaga befriended and resolved this quickly.
> Maybe we'll see  through Shinki arc and learned more about his backstory.
> 
> Also CH 29 hinted that Boruto  thunder clap or Purple lightning will probably gain more boost and expanded through the usage of his karma seal.



I awlays forget about PL but I wonder if they'll ever show it

also Karma does indeed give it a boost but I was wonder if Thunderclap could be diversified like PL is

but seeing as he has PL to just do that I wonder if thunderclap will always be that projectile ninjutsu and not have other uses


----------



## King Shark (Jan 10, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> well Boruto's Uncle was always symbolized    as some falcon/hawk or whatever
> 
> but *honestly I want Boruto's second summon* to be something unique
> 
> ...


You have the anime in mind, right? 
Cos nothing has been decided for the manga yet.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 10, 2019)

The Orange Hokage said:


> You have the anime in mind, right?
> Cos nothing has been decided for the manga yet.


oh yeah we don't even know in the manga if he still has Garaga or not

let alone seeing the Jougan post chapter one lol


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (Jan 11, 2019)

I just want to see them spar already. Boruto has sparred with Naruto and Kawaki twice already.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justcamtro (Jan 11, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Not a single Sasuke fan liked this thread


I'm also sasuke fan.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## King Shark (Jan 11, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> oh yeah we don't even know in the manga if he still has Garaga or not
> 
> let alone seeing the Jougan post chapter one lol


This year shall be the [HASHTAG]#yearofthejougan[/HASHTAG] for the manga!

At least if it happens, we might know what it is. Instead of being teased over and over again.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 11, 2019)

The Orange Hokage said:


> This year shall be the [HASHTAG]#yearofthejougan[/HASHTAG] for the manga!
> 
> At least if it happens, we might know what it is. Instead of being teased over and over again.


lol yeah I agree that the manga this year has a chance on showing the Jougan while the anime won't

we had a 1 year gap between the NUE arc until the next time the Jougan did something in the anime so I feel another year or all of 2019 will occur without it appearing in the anime

since the anime ended its only anime original MAIN PLOT line story with the conclusion of Momo

now everything for the future that is main plot related is manga territory so the anime will instead of more side plots that have nothing to do with the main plot stuff

Jougan included


----------



## Indra (Jan 11, 2019)

The Orange Hokage said:


> This year shall be the [HASHTAG]#yearofthejougan[/HASHTAG] for the manga!.


2020. Calling it now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 11, 2019)

do you guys think Urashiki will appear first or the Jougan in the manga

in the manga when Boruto remembered the O clan he remembered Kinshiki and Momoshiki


which makes sense since he never saw in the anime Urashiki

but does he exist in the manga?

I wonder if 2019 will solve this question

Will Sasuke meet Urashiki or Kara first? hmmm 


I predict Kara since I assume Urashiki is LONG gone and will return maybe in 2020 at the earliest

he said he would do something about Boruto afterall good or bad


----------



## Derael (Jan 11, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> do you guys think Urashiki will appear first or the Jougan in the manga


I don't anything when it comes to this manga.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 11, 2019)

Derael said:


> I don't anything when it comes to this manga.


I mean Momo appeared in some way or form in the manga recently

and he was blabbering about Boruto's genes and eyes or whatever so eventually having Boruto's other power appearing has a chance

at least even more so then the anime which I feel will not even show the Jougan for all of 2019

but @Indra could be right and we might not get it until 2020


----------



## King Shark (Jan 11, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> lol yeah I agree that the manga this year has a chance on showing the Jougan while the anime won't
> 
> we had a 1 year gap between the NUE arc until the next time the Jougan did something in the anime so I feel another year or all of 2019 will occur without it appearing in the anime
> 
> ...


Idk about that, SP loves to show off the Jougan whenever they can. Anywho, we got 12 chances. 12 chances for the Jougan to show up. 


Indra said:


> 2020. Calling it now


No! 2019 has to be the year!


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 11, 2019)

The Orange Hokage said:


> Idk about that, SP loves to show off the Jougan whenever they can. Anywho, we got 12 chances. 12 chances for the Jougan to show up.


what are the 12 chances? other then more OPENINGS stuff


----------



## Grinningfox (Jan 11, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> what are the 12 chances? other then more OPENINGS stuff


I think he’s referring to manga chapters


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 11, 2019)

Grinningfox said:


> I think he’s referring to manga chapters


oh lol

yeah I just feel with Momo if anything the manga has more of a chance doing the next big debut with the Jougan

it is all a matter of canon major story lines and side stories

manga is mostly the main story while the anime might close it this year with the AO fight lol and not even Kashin Koji


----------



## Grinningfox (Jan 11, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> oh lol
> 
> yeah I just feel with Momo if anything the manga has more of a chance doing the next big debut with the Jougan
> 
> ...


I’m more hopeful for a Jougan Anime appearance  tbh. I mean why show it in a OP if it doesn’t even make an appearance


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 11, 2019)

Grinningfox said:


> I’m more hopeful for a Jougan Anime appearance  tbh. I mean why show it in a OP if it doesn’t even make an appearance


OP is changing in April

Feb is Shinden most likely so that leaves March as their only chance

which I doubt is going to happen

it is all O clan stuff and so far the anime is in a sticky situation were it passed the movie arc and so they can't do Jougan/Oclan tease arcs like that of the NUE arc anymore

Urashiki is long gone, if anything I feel he will debut in the manga before the anime, with Momo appearing again, etc... 

the anime is left with side arcs like the current one we are in

this is not that suprising since we had a 1 year absence of the Jougan before the Momo arc


----------



## Grinningfox (Jan 11, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> OP is changing in April
> 
> Feb is Shinden most likely so that leaves March as their only chance
> 
> ...



Jougan appeared in ep 31 before 65 that doesn’t equal out to a years difference.

Jougan can pop up as a powerup whenever , not necessarily with Urashiki or O clan stuff.


----------



## King Shark (Jan 11, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> what are the 12 chances? other then more OPENINGS stuff


12 manga chapters=12 chances for it to appear. That doesn't seem like a good bet tbh, but ya never know.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 11, 2019)

The Orange Hokage said:


> 12 manga chapters=12 chances for it to appear. That doesn't seem like a good bet tbh, but ya never know.


better then the anime I feel


Grinningfox said:


> Jougan appeared in ep 31 before 65 that doesn’t equal out to a years difference.
> 
> Jougan can pop up as a powerup whenever , not necessarily with Urashiki or O clan stuff.



yup the Mist arc but it was fizzling for a second in and out and didn't do anything (or maybe it did but we don't know what)

basically a tease for tease sake but not actually Jougan related like the NUE arc

anyway at most I feel like this current arc we will get a nod or statement about it or his future or some foreshadowing like Garaga's past but not it itself

just to keep the viewers to keep on watching these side arcs that are pointless


------

but yeah I don't know the future so we shall see 


---------


Edit: Let us make a bet (no stakes)

will we see Jougan first, or Sasuke training Boruto by himself (without anyone there so Shinden if it gets adapted doesn't count)

anime and manga both included for 2019


----------



## King Shark (Jan 12, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> do you guys think Urashiki will appear first or the Jougan in the manga
> 
> in the manga when Boruto remembered the O clan he remembered Kinshiki and Momoshiki
> 
> ...


They would have to say something like he was watching the events that happened at the CE and was strictly an observer. That's if the manga wants to include that part from the anime's storyline. Retconning is always possible, but that'd be stupid.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jan 12, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> better then the anime I feel
> 
> 
> yup the Mist arc but it was fizzling for a second in and out and didn't do anything (or maybe it did but we don't know what)
> ...


I'll do steaks if desired. What do you think will come first: Jougan or Sasuke training Boruto again?


----------



## Indra (Jan 12, 2019)

The Orange Hokage said:


> 2019 has to be the year!


,

Not yet 

Kara, Karma, and Kawaki will continue leading. We most likely wont see the Jogan until the ending of part 1. 

I accepted it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 12, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> I'll do steaks if desired. What do you think will come first: Jougan or Sasuke training Boruto again?


is this manga, anime or both?


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jan 12, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> is this manga, anime or both?


Both!


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 12, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Why are people assuming Sasuke will die?


Probably cuz of Kawakis nonsense declaration of Narutos supposed death in the flash forward.

That combined with the fact Boruto is basically rocking Sasuke cosplay, which could be his way of honoring his dead mentor.

If Naruto is dead, chances are pretty good Sasuke is as well.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 12, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> do you guys think Urashiki will appear first or the Jougan in the manga


----------



## Indra (Jan 12, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Probably cuz of Kawakis nonsense declaration of Narutos supposed death in the flash forward.
> 
> That combined with the fact Boruto is basically rocking Sasuke cosplay, which could be his way of honoring his dead mentor.
> 
> If Naruto is dead, chances are pretty good Sasuke is as well.


I think it's a hard flex. Just a temporary illusion.

No way anyone has the balls.... Worse situation is that they got trapped.

The Naruto-Verse doesn't have a good chance to survive without Naruto or Sasuke being alive. Like 99% fodders, 1% main cast.


----------



## Action Hero (Jan 12, 2019)

Nah Naruto aint dead, he most likely got whisked away/written out of the plot so Boruto can get the spotlight and out of his dads shadow. Sasuke is most likely looking for him, theyll show up near the end when the ayys invade or whatever the big climax is gonna be.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 12, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> Both!


Sasuke training first for manga

Anime this year won't show either

Lol no stakes for me 

Edit: Also Sasuke Shinden adaptation of it happens doesn't counts since it is a team 7 thing and not a master and student real training


----------



## Indra (Apr 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 18, 2019)

Indra said:


>


was shocked 

had a 1/2 punch when I saw Hyuga traning then also Teacher and Student Training

Oh when will it happen? 

When will it begin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Apr 18, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> was shocked
> 
> had a 1/2 punch when I saw Hyuga traning then also Teacher and Student Training
> 
> ...


I like how majority of the comments are talking about the Sasuke and Boruto sword pass down. Legendary status 

Hurry up and bring my Batman!Cosplayer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 18, 2019)

Indra said:


> I like how majority of the comments are talking about the Sasuke and Boruto sword pass down. Legendary status
> 
> Hurry up and bring my Batman!Cosplayer.


Kenjutsu and GF Training 

Imagine: Rotation + Sword
Truly Legendary 


Haung knows what we want to see


----------



## Indra (Apr 18, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Kenjutsu and GF Training
> 
> Imagine: Rotation + Sword
> Truly Legendary
> ...


Now that Naruto has fully adopted Kawaki as his own and is gonna train him, we'll probably start seeing more Boruto!Sasuke scenes in the future arcs.

Ready for this twin duo.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 18, 2019)

Indra said:


> Now that Naruto has fully adopted Kawaki as his own and is gonna train him, we'll probably start seeing more Boruto!Sasuke scenes in the future arcs.
> 
> Ready for this twin duo.


yup an OFFICIAL RIVAL means growth on Boruto's end

finally we can start moving, Sasuke is going to come back since two Karma kids are in Konoha and he needs to info

and Boruto will have the initiative because Naruto will be 24/7 teaching Kawaki how to use chakra, etc...

the glory days might begin soon bro 



Other then Kenjutsu training from the Sauce I hope that card moment means Boruto will also take some hints from his Gramps Minato

and in the future Hyuga stuff too

Uuuuuf imagine that combination 


*Excited for Kawaki too, someone should make a competing Kawaki and Naruto -- Sensei and Student thread*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (Apr 18, 2019)

Indra said:


> Now that Naruto has fully adopted Kawaki as his own and is gonna train him, we'll probably start seeing more Boruto!Sasuke scenes in the future arcs.
> 
> Ready for this twin duo.



Former antagonist training the protagonist while the former protagonist trains the antagonist. 

I can't wait to see how this all turns out. I wanna see Kawaki and Boruto push each other to the max to get stronger in order to defeat Kara and get rid of karma.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 18, 2019)

Iwabe4Hokage said:


> Former antagonist training the protagonist while the former protagonist trains the antagonist.
> 
> I can't wait to see how this all turns out. I wanna see Kawaki and Boruto push each other to the max to get stronger in order to defeat Kara and get rid of karma.


bro imagine the future Kawaki and Boruto combos 


can't wait for Sasuke to come back so things can kick into high gear


they might even all train together like what we saw with the Uzumaki family (Kawaki included since he is adopted)


Sasuke and Naruto are going to have so much fun with this. It is going to be like the good old days of rivalry for them


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (Apr 18, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> bro imagine the future Kawaki and Boruto combos
> 
> 
> can't wait for Sasuke to come back so things can kick into high gear
> ...



I've always had a vision of them passing a enimies ninjutsu back and fourth steadily making it stronger to attack the enemy with. The kombos they could pull off with Karma is endless since they can probably both use the ninjutsu the other absorbs. 

I want Boruto to get better at taijutsu mostly though, he doesn't have the Jougan yet so it won't be through GF training but he still needs more skill.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 18, 2019)

Iwabe4Hokage said:


> I've always had a vision of them passing a enimies ninjutsu back and fourth steadily making it stronger to attack the enemy with. The kombos they could pull off with Karma is endless since they can probably both use the ninjutsu the other absorbs.
> 
> I want Boruto to get better at taijutsu mostly though, he doesn't have the Jougan yet so it won't be through GF training but he still needs more skill.


man I forgot about Karma lol

which means that their training sessions with Naruto and Sasuke will be coop and sometimes together due to that just alone 

when they defeat their first enemy together it will be soooooooo good 


eventually before said confrontation Boruto will have his Jougan, if that is before or after said slash is yet to be seen but man the prospects for those two is staggering

hopefully 2019 covers some of it


Kawaki techinally has Naruto/Kuruma Chakra right now in his fake arm so he also got a recent Buff


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (Apr 18, 2019)

My list of things in order I hope Boruto works on with Sasuke:

1) Taijutsu. A boost in skill, speed, and agility. No reason he should be losing (greeting tripped up) to base Sarada. Even if he wasn't going all out. 

2) Genjutsu. It's time to get rid of this weakness. It's been exploited in the anime a couple of times and he seems to have zero resistance to it despite learning how to counter it in the academy. The anime could have showed him having some resistance to it but they havent. With his great chakra control and skill this shouldn't be difficult to fix. 

3) Battle tactics/analytical skills. 

4) Kenjutsu

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 19, 2019)

Iwabe4Hokage said:


> My list of things in order I hope Boruto works on with Sasuke:
> 
> 1) Taijutsu. A boost in skill, speed, and agility. No reason he should be losing (greeting tripped up) to base Sarada. Even if he wasn't going all out.
> 
> ...


yes all of this should be improved for his BASE

he needs to take away these short comings

lol who heard of a Hyuga who wasn't top notch in taijutsu, Boruto needs to train harder in that

eventually when he gets his Jougan I feel like Neji self taught himself Boruto can learn by himself GF moves, especially if when he was a kid apparently Hinata taught him some stuff on it (but he couldn't do it due to the lack of the byakugan)


once the Jougan also appears and he has his BASE form being solid with the points you listed above then Sasuke can give him Chidori since I feel he is going to get it to apply it to his sword

he might have PL like his DB states but he never showed it in the manga or anime unlike Mitsuki who doesn't have it listed but did it anyway

Purple Lightning could be used with his Base form while Chidori for his Jougan form


I just need him to learn some Minato stuff and he is solid, the Minato card thing for this chapter makes me hope Kodachi is implying that



As for Kawaki idk what Naruto is going to teach him but it will be interesting to see where Kawaki goes as the official rival


Kawaki might have a 24/7 time period to train so Boruto eventually needs to prioritize his time and like Naruto and Sasuke did near the end of Part one temporarily or permanently leave squad 7 to further his training

especially since Kara is clearly no joke and a fight between them will happen as Jigen now knows of Boruto and wants to target him too


----------



## King1 (Apr 19, 2019)

Please someone should make a Kawaki and naruto thread like this one, though the salt will be all time high


----------



## Indra (Apr 19, 2019)

King1 said:


> Please someone should make a Kawaki and naruto thread like this one, though the salt will be all time high


Lmao someone negged me in this thread


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 19, 2019)

*The TWO TEAMS *


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 19, 2019)

King1 said:


> Please someone should make a Kawaki and naruto thread like this one,


think I might just merge this into one colossal Teacher and Student --- RIVALS discussion thread 

So Naruto/Kawaki and Sasuke/Boruto seeing as the manga is monthly and updates for both said dous will be trickled slolwly to us over the years


*IF people want that or IF people want two separate threads then let me know*


I feel unlike Sasuke vs Naruto ---- Kawaki vs Boruto is pretty much in unison for now at least lol


----------



## justcamtro (Apr 19, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> think I might just merge this into one colossal Teacher and Student --- RIVALS discussion thread
> 
> So Naruto/Kawaki and Sasuke/Boruto seeing as the manga is monthly and updates for both said dous will be trickled slolwly to us over the years
> 
> ...


I like the idea of both into one big thread, since both is kinda perfect to talk about in one thread.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 19, 2019)

CamTro said:


> I like the idea of both into one big thread, since both is kinda perfect to talk about in one thread.


yeah I feel the same

@Indra @Iwabe4Hokage @King1  and others do you think I should just merge it as one thread?


Teachers and Students [Boruto/Sasuke and Kawaki/Naruto]?

Or do you think they should be two separate threads?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## King1 (Apr 19, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> yeah I feel the same
> 
> @Indra @Iwabe4Hokage @King1  and others do you think I should just merge it as one thread?
> 
> ...


Yeah I think merging it in one thread is good


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 19, 2019)

Those who think Sasuke will bring Boruto clearly need to stop their fanfiction shit.


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (Apr 19, 2019)

I want one thread. I love Kawaki and Bolt and would love to talk about there growth, training and there relationship in one area.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 19, 2019)

KK will turn it into one thread


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (Apr 19, 2019)

Idk what I'd put down for Kawaki to learn from Naruto in order like I did for Boruto. His first fight against the claw dude didn't show much of his abilities or skill. But he was low on chakra. 

He didn't use his arm cannon/blaster which he showed when teaching Boruto to control karma against Garou. He was noted to be fast by Mitsuki though. 

I think I need to see him fight more to see where he's lacking.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 19, 2019)

Updated the thread

now it is BOTH Sasuke and Boruto as well as Naruto and Kawaki



Iwabe4Hokage said:


> Idk what I'd put down for Kawaki to learn from Naruto in order like I did for Boruto. His first fight against the claw dude didn't show much of his abilities or skill. But he was low on chakra.
> 
> He didn't use his arm cannon/blaster which he showed when teaching Boruto to control karma against Garou. He was noted to be fast by Mitsuki though.
> 
> I think I need to see him fight more to see where he's lacking.


yeah Naruto can maybe teach chakra control but it will be some time before sage mode is a possibility

Naruto has all elements now so maybe we might see even more non wind based moves from him as he teaches Kawaki


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (Apr 19, 2019)

If Kawaki does learn the shadow clone jutsu and later down the line Rasengan then this would mean Kadochi really plans on giving Boruto a new moveset. 

This could be the point where kenjutsu comes into play and he starts using Purple lightning or creates his own lightning jutsu to use instead of the Rasengan. He did show off his psuedo chidori during the anime chunin exams when facing Shinki.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Apr 19, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> yeah I feel the same
> 
> @Indra @Iwabe4Hokage @King1  and others do you think I should just merge it as one thread?
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter to me. I'm looking forward to Kawaki/Naruto's relationship, but more so in the training aspect. I don't need any more bonding moments for a while.


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (Apr 19, 2019)

Can any figure out what the hand seal Kawaki was forming is for? I still think it's for a Earth jutsu. Presumably the earth wall jutsu since Naruto knows it. 

I know they'll show whatever jutsu he's learning the hand seals for but I wanna know now


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 19, 2019)

Iwabe4Hokage said:


> Can any figure out what the hand seal Kawaki was forming is for? I still think it's for a Earth jutsu. Presumably the earth wall jutsu since Naruto knows it.
> 
> I know they'll show whatever jutsu he's learning the hand seals for but I wanna know now


 


idk about which combo is used to  switch into a certain element but likely maybe @Indra  or @Hussain would know


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (Apr 19, 2019)

From what I just found the hand seal for Earth release: Earth Wall is Tiger → Hare → Boar → Dog. 

I could be on to something here.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 19, 2019)

Iwabe4Hokage said:


> From what I just found the hand seal for Earth release: Earth Wall is Tiger → Hare → Boar → Dog.
> 
> I could be on to something here.


maybe we are thinking to much into this and it is just Ikemoto making him do a ninja pose 

element training is a far way off even in the new academy (as Boruto did it solely while the other kids did not)


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (Apr 20, 2019)

Since I can't figure out how to post a panel from the manga here... I'll just say what I have to say without and you guys can go see for yourself. 

The hand seal Kawaki uses during his ninjutsu training is Tiger not boar. Tiger akso happens to be the first hand seal to forming Earth style: Rock wall. He could also just be practicing his hands seal also. 

Who knows at this point. We will see eventually.


----------



## Indra (Apr 20, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> maybe we are thinking to much into this and it is just Ikemoto making him do a ninja pose
> 
> element training is a far way off even in the new academy (as Boruto did it solely while the other kids did not)


Pretty much this. Kawaki will probably use ninjutsu next chapter or his next fight.

He's going to use the shadow clone jutsu first, I'm calling it now!


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 20, 2019)

I wonder if Boruto and Kawaki will break their karma arms in their fight...


----------



## Indra (Apr 20, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> I wonder if Boruto and Kawaki will break their karma arms in their fight...




> Kawaki asks Boruto to help remove Karma

> End of the series they lose their arms....


----------



## Trojan (Apr 20, 2019)

Removing Karma still sounds stupid to me. 
Even if you were in pain to get it, well, that pain is gone. Now it's the source of your power...


----------



## Son Of Man (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm impressed with Naruto. Remember when he trained Konohamaru as a kid? 
He seems capable now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LawdyLawd (Apr 20, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Removing Karma still sounds stupid to me.
> Even if you were in pain to get it, well, that pain is gone. Now it's the source of your power...



More symbolic to him being seen as a tool by Kara for it 

He wants to get rid of Karma to cut all ties to Kara 


but then again, he would have his highly advanced ninja tech body still so yeah might as well keep it (until we find out it is in fact a curse with consequence)


----------



## Action Hero (Apr 20, 2019)

Kawaki 1st justu is gonna be Shadowclone for sure. Wonder how much he can make now that he knows how to mold chakra. The energy blast he did earlier was massive but he did had Karma activated. Him using multiple shadow clone justu would be dope but I'm not sure he has the chakra for it.


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (Apr 20, 2019)

Action Nero said:


> Kawaki 1st justu is gonna be Shadowclone for sure. Wonder how much he can make now that he knows how to mold chakra. The energy blast he did earlier was massive but he did had Karma activated. Him using multiple shadow clone justu would be dope but I'm not sure he has the chakra for it.



I can feel the salt radiating from Boruto if he creates more than him on his first try. Brouto hasn't made over 5.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2019)

Would be funny if he learns the rasengan but he can only perform it like naruto with clones. He will learn clones first for sure it’s what caught his eye. But I can see him using the rasengan with clones. 
Kawaki will definitely fight more like naruto and I can see boruto style changing more and more. Him using less clones and the rasengan and him focusing more on lighting Justus.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 20, 2019)

Kawaki in the future also has that Jigen staff

If said staff is a tsb or not is yet to be seen but I wonder if Kawaki learns how to use that by himself, or Jigen took over his body, or Naruto taught him to fight using some tool he is used to or wants


I remember when Naruto first when Rikudo Sage Mode against Madara he had two short mini staffs which he sadly used so quickly and never went back too

I wonder if Hokage Naruto has more up his sleeve now, maybe he learnt those Uzumaki seals that Minato learnt from Kushina who apparently knew all of them 

rightfully so and poetic if Naruto had learnt during the blank period seeing as Hiruzen tried to rob everything that was Kushina's (even a measely scarf) from Naruto as a child 


Sage mode, idk since Kawaki might be reminded of KK lol


as for the arm multiple future cases for that timeskip scene could be plausible

he learnt how to heal himself
someone with the know hand correctly fixed him (maybe Kara, maybe Katasuke just eventually got that good)
he has his own Katasuke arm (since Katasuke said he was going to make one and Naruto opted his own prototype in the meantime)


many more options too

IF Kawaki ever loses Karma I feel he will have all of Jigen's power transferred to him regardless and Jigen will be gone for good

as for Boruto even without Karma we had Toneri, Momoshiki and Urashiki hype him up to be O clan level so his Jougan is enough I feel 


Naruto knows all the elements now so maybe he will try and and help Kawaki to make his own moves akin to Boruto making his own

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (Apr 20, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Kawaki in the future also has that Jigen staff
> 
> If said staff is a tsb or not is yet to be seen but I wonder if Kawaki learns how to use that by himself, or Jigen took over his body, or Naruto taught him to fight using some tool he is used to or wants
> 
> ...



Iirc kawaki was showed training with Jigen with a staff or was Jigen the only one with a staff. So he may already know how to use one. I remember him hitting Kawaki with it though after he talked back.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 20, 2019)

Iwabe4Hokage said:


> Iirc kawaki was showed training with Jigen with a staff or was Jigen the only one with a staff. So he may already know how to use one. I remember him hitting Kawaki with it though after he talked back.


Jigen was using it in that session

Kawaki was unarmed


----------



## King1 (Apr 20, 2019)

I don't think kawaki will be a genius in ninjutsu like Boruto, he will be more of a brawler like naruto. So he might master one element and use it to the max maybe wind style since it is naruto's affinity and hard counters Boruto's affinity which is lightning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2019)

Kawaki's elements: Wind, Earth, and Fire.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 21, 2019)

Indra said:


> Kawaki's elements: Wind, Earth, and Fire.


Making it three like Boruto is interesting

I like both wind and fire for him since they help each other like Boruto's lightning and water 


as much as I can't wait for Boruto Kenjutsu training, I also am excited for Kawaki staff fighting


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Making it three like Boruto is interesting
> 
> I like both wind and fire for him since they help each other like Boruto's lightning and water
> 
> ...



Kawaki's main element might be Wind, since Sarada is fire he can nab that. That puts him on Bolt's level due to elemental advantage.
His second element is probably gonna be Earth, since Naruto actually uses it in combat. It can counter Boruto's own wind ninjutsu.
Third element is fire, only because I assume it'll play a dynamic role with Boruto's water element.

That's why I guessed those elements. Don't be surprised if he ends up getting Lightning, because that element isn't overused as fuck already

I'm in the same boat as you. My highest anticpated moments right now:

Boruto losing his right eye
Boruto/Kawaki learning how to use weapons

I put those above the Jogan atm. I'm hyped for the Jogan, but I want those first.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 21, 2019)

So Delta even with Naruto holding back to keep her alive is clearly above Kage.

Kawaki is also a scientific ninja tool but he is more advanced then Delta and had a large budget put into him were even losing an arm freaked Delta out.

I am guessing Kawaki's body is also above Kage as well but he hasn't learnt how to fully optimize and use it yet. I also feel Karma and its physical boost will also not be stagnant but rise in overall power as the series progresses, seeing as Kawaki and Boruto still use it in the timeskip.

It being Rikudo powered means it is also at full potential above Kage.

I was assuming that maybe Kawaki would need Sage Mode (learnt from Naruto) to compete against Jougan Boruto as we saw the Jougan and its precog/reaction time is above Kage level but idk if Kawaki's body is that powerful it just might fill that gap.


Regardless Timeskip Kawaki and Timeskip Boruto are already above Kage which is amusing lol, I doubt Kawaki wants to be Hokage, we already reached peak Hokage with Naruto as it was his story and I doubt Kodachi would want a rerun of that for a main significant character. That book is closed and can't be 1up'd.


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> other then Boruto we never really got to know other people's main element affinity
> 
> I am guessing you think Sarada's is fire since she is an Uchiha but was Sasuke's main affinity fire or was that Kakashi just speculating
> 
> ...


From my POV, I'm just going based on what's spammed the most.

With Anime!Boruto being said to have a Lightning affinity + Vanishing Rasengan becoming Lightning based, it's probably trasnslated into the Manga.

So what-ever element Kawaki uses first, probably be his affinity.


----------



## Son Of Man (Apr 21, 2019)

Kawaki will be a force when he understands how to use chakra


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 21, 2019)

SonOfMan said:


> Kawaki will be a force when he understands how to use chakra


I think his body > then Delta's which is above Kage but he doesn't use chakra for it compared to Delta that clearly does as she was sensed by Ino

once he learns to meld chakra then his body will get a significant boost all around... maybe he will even learn to heal and repair his own arm by himself?


----------



## Sasuke the Kage (Apr 23, 2019)

This is underwhelming if Sasuke is just their to serve a teacher/mentor role instead of a paragon/family/friend role like Naruto.


----------



## Indra (Apr 23, 2019)

Sasuke the Kage said:


> This is underwhelming if Sasuke is just their to serve a teacher/mentor role instead of a paragon/family/friend role like Naruto.


Sasuke's doing his own thing in the Manga, and he hasn't trained Boruto. So I assume he has a role in all of this, at least according to what-ever Ikemoto said about Sasuke having a *secret* story line in all of this. /catshrugs

Though personally I'm waiting for Boruto and Sasuke to talk a bit about his goals already. Would be nice if Sasuke came with T7 on a mission or something.


----------



## Sasuke the Kage (Apr 23, 2019)

Indra said:


> *Sasuke's doing his own thing in the Manga*, and he hasn't trained Boruto. So I assume he has a role in all of this, at least according to what-ever Ikemoto said about Sasuke having a *secret* story line in all of this. /catshrugs
> 
> Though personally I'm waiting for Boruto and Sasuke to talk a bit about his goals already. Would be nice if Sasuke came with T7 on a mission or something.


As a Sasuke fan, I hate how it's(Sasuke's development) hand wave to develop Narutos side of the story, like his own daughter being more popular to him than Sasuke is Sakura just being invested in her girl instead of Sarada without looking at Boruto as a conduit.


----------



## fuff (Apr 23, 2019)

Pretty much naruto vs sasuke


----------



## Sasuke the Kage (Apr 23, 2019)

fuff said:


> Pretty much naruto vs sasuke


I wish Sasuke had something more to his character than just being promoted as Narutos true rival as a priority of all his character development, I wish sakura was one of the reasons Sasuke is a likable character and one of the iconic examples of a tragic romance, but nope, it's always Sasuke having some co dependant basis and destiny in anything he does in regards to being narutos parrelel.


----------



## Indra (Apr 25, 2019)

Sasuke the Kage said:


> As a Sasuke fan, I hate how it's(Sasuke's development) hand wave to develop Narutos side of the story, like his own daughter being more popular him than Sasuke is Sakura just being invested in her girl instead of Sarada without looking at Boruto as a conduit.


Well that's rivals for you


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 25, 2019)

Kawaki is pretty much body boost (body modification) with body boost (Karma)

while Boruto is dojutsu boost with body boost (Karma)


if Jigen is indeed an Otsutuski then I feel that the Kara plot will merge with the O clan plot and become just a 3 way simultaneous plotline 

for all we know Kawaki might not join back and work for Kara but he might side with the O clan if they give him a reason too (freedom from the seal)


Naruto is pure body power ups so I feel Kawaki can learn from him on how to master body capabilities

maybe Karma gives similar Rikudo boosts that Naruto has for his rikudo mode 

interesting growth for those two


----------



## Indra (Apr 25, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Kawaki is pretty much body boost (body modification) with body boost (Karma)
> 
> while Boruto is dojutsu boost with body boost (Karma)
> 
> ...


I think it's kinda cool that the MC this time is a Dojutsu user, and the presumed antagonist is a body user.

I wonder if this time they'll allevtiate the "cool" factor on body powers, or they'll be interchangeable. I remember how Naruto's powers were never as "bad-ass" looking as Sasuke's powers, even when they got Rikudou versions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 26, 2019)

Indra said:


> I think it's kinda cool that the MC this time is a Dojutsu user, and the presumed antagonist is a body user.
> 
> I wonder if this time they'll allevtiate the "cool" factor on body powers, or they'll be interchangeable. I remember how Naruto's powers were never as "bad-ass" looking as Sasuke's powers, even when they got Rikudou versions.


idk man Naruto's rikudo mode dripped style compared to Sasuke's eyes that wasn't distinct unless you clearly saw his face

felt bland for the sauce


on the other hand both Kawaki and Boruto have Karma for one (Naruto and Sasuke really never shared a power) while Kawaki the "cool boy" role of a character is now the official body power rival so I can see them trying to make the body power side to be cool too


Speaking of Naruto I want Naruto to have an updated rikudo mode maybe like this


 or at least the jacket to be fully black again like that


his chakra mode currently doesn't look that bad




still I also wonder how Boruto will look in the future

his timeskip look without the cloak like in this fan art is nice



his added height adds to the design even though it is not that far from looking similar to his current genin jacket 


Timeskip Kawaki looks great too... I can't wait for those two to kick it off


----------



## Indra (Apr 26, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> idk man Naruto's rikudo mode dripped style compared to Sasuke's eyes that wasn't distinct unless you clearly saw his face
> 
> felt bland for the sauce
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, Naruto's Rikudou mode looked bad ass.. But it didn't really have any bad-ass powers or a specific moment. It was usually Naruto's abilities that made him bad ass, not the Rikudou mode itself.

Where I felt the opposite for Sasuke, whose Rinnegan made it bad ass.

For example as soon as Naruto gets his Rikudou powers, he makes Rasengan variants. He does something to Kakashi's eye, but he only does this once. Later on we see Naruto learning how to fly, but that isn't amazing at that point.

Meanwhile Sasuke gets Amenotjikara, and starts learning Rinnegan Paths, which overshadowed Naruto's flight/Rasengan spam (IMO). The only ability that I thought was extremely cool from Naruto's new mode was his TSB, but he lost that...

My biggest gripe with Naruto's powers is that he didn't feel like he had God sensing. He had superior reactions, speeds, and combat to his other modes, no doubt. But he didn't have any specific powers that made him stand out to that mode (that lasted till now). 

It's more of the same thing, more Rasengan, shadow clones, and the eventual Kurama stuff. I wish Naruto had more standout abilities like Sage Mode, which had it's own unique fighting style (Frog Kata - Which Naruto never uses...), and Frog Song. Naruto could even use Senjutsu to increase his chakra attacks.

With Rikudou Sage Mode, it feels like a glorified Sage Mode but without "bad-ass" unique abilities. Just lame ass flying and Rasengan variants.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 26, 2019)

Indra said:


> Don't get me wrong, Naruto's Rikudou mode looked bad ass.. But it didn't really have any bad-ass powers or a specific moment. It was usually Naruto's abilities that made him bad ass, not the Rikudou mode itself.
> 
> Where I felt the opposite for Sasuke, whose Rinnegan made it bad ass.
> 
> ...


Ah I get what you mean

you're completely right just felt like it was all of Naruto's abilities he already had but them just getting a boost

the rasenshuriken having different elements felt lazy too since the  RS would still cut, explode and slice you up regardless of if it had any other release


compare that to Madara who started mixing things with senjutsu to form light beam lasers among other new moves

sadly the last power up was via a cramming rush 

bijuu mode felt more significant with the bijuu avatar as much as people critic chakra avis 

Kawaki's body seems to actually do things but I hope it continues to suprise us with more capabilities then just staying stagnant after morphing and overall strength


----------



## Indra (Apr 26, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Ah I get what you mean
> 
> you're completely right just felt like it was all of Naruto's abilities he already had but them just getting a boost
> 
> ...


It would of been nice if Naruto got some powers that made hin feel like a body of Rikudou by himself, but it felt like he was a conduit to Kurama. Just with flying, and super chakra.

I was disappointed especially since none of those powers sticked. We don't see Naruto fly outside of the Last, Naruto hasn't used TSB since VOTE2, and Naruto hasn't even used the RSM mode from the last Arcs.

Meanwhile at least Sasuke's powers are apparent and stand out, which is important. Naruto didnt use his Rikudou chakra for own film, and people theorized he lost his powers lmao.

Representation matters. Dojutsu powers always stood out to body powers, every single time. Maybe not always in pure power, but in unqiue portrayal it did.

Kawaki seems to have a cool body power, I'm sure he can do a lot of stuff with it too. Let's see if Kawaki's body powers stack up to eye powers, or if body powers get overshadowed again.

I'd like to see them rival each other, and not one feel better (or even cooler!).


----------



## Arthas (Apr 26, 2019)

Indra said:


> Don't get me wrong, Naruto's Rikudou mode looked bad ass.. But it didn't really have any bad-ass powers or a specific moment. It was usually Naruto's abilities that made him bad ass, not the Rikudou mode itself.
> 
> Where I felt the opposite for Sasuke, whose Rinnegan made it bad ass.
> 
> ...



Agreed somewhat. I've said this before:-




Arthas said:


> *SNIP*
> Naruto was bascially a nearly pure physical fighter at the end. The power - ups he got? They almost always boosted his physical stats. KN0+, SM, BM etc all gave physical boosts (Speed, strength, stamina etc).
> 
> Sasuke was basically a wizard in comparision (Not saying he can't fight physically but in comparision to Naruto?) Sasuke's power ups were basically Hax / Spells and practically none enhanced him physically (except CS but he lost that). To put it simply Sasuke may be a top tier ninja (physically) in base but Naruto's boosts were all physical enhancements (heck he was tossing Rhinos around in just SM).
> *SNIP*


----------



## Indra (Apr 26, 2019)

Arthas said:


> Agreed somewhat. I've said this before:-


Kishimoto dropped the ball with Naruto's powers, but it felt the same overall for the body types.

Even Hashirama's powers, no doubt being freaking awesome, is him just spamming wood release over and over.  Compare that to what Madara had.... it's shallow.

Naruto's Rikudou power up was just a waste. So much potential, dropped for same old same old. Even now Sasuke'w power evolved and he can open portals to dimensions, and Naruto still is the same


----------



## Arthas (Apr 26, 2019)

Indra said:


> Kishimoto dropped the ball with Naruto's powers, but it felt the same overall for the body types.
> 
> Even Hashirama's powers, no doubt being freaking awesome, is him just spamming wood release over and over.  Compare that to what Madara had.... it's shallow.
> 
> Naruto's Rikudou power up was just a waste. So much potential, dropped for same old same old. Even now Sasuke'w power evolved and he can open portals to dimensions, and Naruto still is the same



Well to be fair to Kishi, what powers would you give a 'Body' Type? Especially those that would not be a bad match for Naruto's character (Keeping in mind that the Asura & 'Body' type thing was only crerated around the War or Post-Itachi arc at best)?

And what would you take away to balance them?


----------



## Indra (Apr 27, 2019)

Arthas said:


> Well to be fair to Kishi, what powers would you give a 'Body' Type? Especially those that would not be a bad match for Naruto's character (Keeping in mind that the Asura & 'Body' type thing was only crerated around the War or Post-Itachi arc at best)?
> 
> And what would you take away to balance them?


Since most of Naruto's new powers got stripped down anyway, we wouldn't necessarily need to balance him. He lost TSB, he doesn't spam the other Bijuu chakra enough to warrant a "balance", and he doesn't' use any of that freakish healing powers.

Here are some of my ideas for "Body" focused powers:

1. Since Naruto should be the pinnacle of "body" achievement, make him extremely dangerous in CQC. To the point where even fighting him is a mistake. Before you take it the wrong way, look at how Sasuke's Dojutsu is perceived. One look. Just one look, and your gone. Genjutsu takes you and Sasuke can kill you.

Why can't the same be said for Taijutsu? Especially from one with the "body" of a God. I would take inspiration from Frog Kata, but make it way more over powered. It does not need to be a complete "one shot", but it does enough damage that those with not "special eyes" cannot counter. It makes fighting Naruto in CQC annoying as fuck, but it makes him appear to be a dangerous person. Which he should be.

2. Expand what Rikudou Senjutsu is exactly. We know with Sage Mode, and their reliance on 'Senjutsu' is borderline about nature. However, Rikudou Senjutsu is completely different. Naurto doesn't even need to build up Senjutsu to use RSM, he just can.

Expand on what that means. For example, we've seen Kaguya use Natural Energy (or Senjutsu?) to make the landscapes fight for her. If we are to assume that Rikudou Senjutsu is the superior form of Senjutsu, then why can't Naruto bend nature to his will? Now keep in mind that it does not need to be as broken as Kaguya's, but again this opens up a new way for Naruto to tackle long range attacks without "Rasengan variants". All while making his new mode stand out.

3. Last but not least, I think this is already possible, but it isn't used enough. You know Toph from ATLA? The way she uses vibrations in the Earth to see, even though she's blind. Why on Earth does Naruto, who could sense things miles away in regular Sage Mode (when the War Arc started), isn't able to completely rely on his mode without "sight". In theory, Naruto can sense everything and anything in a certain proximity, which varies for plot. But let's say for my argument sake, Naruto in RSM can sense the entirety of Konohagakure, and some of the Land of Fire too.

In that sense, Naruto would be able to feel anything. So he wouldn't be bound by what's just ahead, like those who rely on eyes. He would be more attune with his surrounding, which is what Senjutsu is all about. It would give him a Byakugan in theory, in terms of being able to 'see" things in a 360 vision. Now for argument sake, we've seen Naruto do this.

Like in VoTe2, when he sensed Sasuke using Amenotjikara by teleportation behind him, Naruto reacted. However, Naruto's reliance on the sensing these modes provide feels borderline shallow at times. It works when it wants to work, and it absolutely sucks when it needs to as well.

That's why they should explain in more detail how it works, and Naruto should adapt it into his fighting style.


These are just some random one's that popped into my head. I feel like they weren't that hard, and I'm sure there are better ideas than this.


----------



## Arthas (Apr 27, 2019)

Indra said:


> Since most of Naruto's new powers got stripped down anyway, we wouldn't necessarily need to balance him. He lost TSB, he doesn't spam the other Bijuu chakra enough to warrant a "balance", and he doesn't' use any of that freakish healing powers.
> 
> Here are some of my ideas for "Body" focused powers:
> 
> ...



In all honesty most of these are what Naruto either already has and Kishi nerfs. I'll give you the remainder of the quote from my earlier post :



Arthas said:


> Naruto was bascially a nearly pure physical fighter at the end. The power - ups he got? They almost always boosted his physical stats. KN0+, SM, BM etc all gave physical boosts (Speed, strength, stamina etc).
> 
> Sasuke was basically a wizard in comparision (Not saying he can't fight physically but in comparision to Naruto?) Sasuke's power ups were basically Hax / Spells and practically none enhanced him physically (except CS but he lost that). To put it simply Sasuke may be a top tier ninja (physically) in base but Naruto's boosts were all physical enhancements (heck he was tossing Rhinos around in just SM).
> 
> ...



To put it simply Naruto faced the Amaterasu problem only Kishi handled Naruto's strength boost by ignoring it rather then the pure nerfing Amaterasu received.

Naruto in normal SM can juggle rhinoes. What he should be able to do with So6P Senjutsu PLUS Biju Mode etc should be like Gai's Eight Gates Mode but that would make a dull story of Naruto insta-killing practically everyone and require his opponent to be specifically built to counter that ability which is why Kishi ignored it.

Sasuke faced the same problem with Amaterasu and Rinnegan jutsu. Practically all MS abilities are One Hit Kill Abilities and all are depicted as such except Sasuke's (the guy who is touted as the most potential of dojutsu wielders) because if Amaterasu was allowed to work it would be an insta-kill (like Naruto's full power punches) and so Kishi nerfed it to the ground (as Amaterasu was an active ability instead of a passive one like Naruto's SM boost) and made it so that every opponent Sasuke faced had an Amaterasu counter up their ass.

*Side-Note : *I will say that I always felt that So6P Sage Mode was a bit of an ass-pull by Kishi. We just got normal Sage Mode and suddenly there was an ill-defined So6P SM that was even better then normal SM which still had plenty of room to be explored. I am not against Naruto receiving a Boost at that time but I just felt that So6P SM was* Kishi running out of ideas for Body Powers.* *Naruto should have gotten a better / different boost.*

Regarding your non-Taijutsu suggestions: 

You mentioned that Kishi ignored regen, TSB etc. I agree he does but they are still part of Naruto's power set and would need to be removed officially for sake of 'balance' if giving him other 'body' powers or at least nerfed like Amaterasu was.

Your Nature manipulation ability has some merit, I would suggest giving him some Mokuton while you are at it.

Regarding your sensing ability suggestion, to put it simply Naruto already has it (as you mentioned) it just stops working as per Kishi's will. 

Again this is more due to Kishi's limitations as a writer then Naruto not having those abilities.


----------



## Indra (Apr 27, 2019)

Arthas said:


> To put it simply Naruto faced the Amaterasu problem only Kishi handled Naruto's strength boost by ignoring it rather then the pure nerfing Amaterasu received.
> 
> Naruto in normal SM can juggle rhinoes. What he should be able to do with So6P Senjutsu PLUS Biju Mode etc should be like Gai's Eight Gates Mode but that would make a dull story of Naruto insta-killing practically everyone and require his opponent to be specifically built to counter that ability which is why Kishi ignored it.


Which makes is really retarded that Rinnegan!Sasuke can not only keep up with RSM Naruto in foot-speed, but also they can match each other in strength against Momoshiki.



Arthas said:


> Sasuke faced the same problem with Amaterasu and Rinnegan jutsu. Practically all MS abilities are One Hit Kill Abilities and all are depicted as such except Sasuke's (the guy who is touted as the most potential of dojutsu wielders) because if Amaterasu was allowed to work it would be an insta-kill (like Naruto's full power punches) and so Kishi nerfed it to the ground (as Amaterasu was an active ability instead of a passive one like Naruto's SM boost) and made it so that every opponent Sasuke faced had an Amaterasu counter up their ass.


Lmao. Remember when Madara tanked Amaterasu ... with his plate of armor 

*


Arthas said:



			Side-Note :
		
Click to expand...

*


Arthas said:


> I will say that I always felt that So6P Sage Mode was a bit of an ass-pull by Kishi. We just got normal Sage Mode and suddenly there was an ill-defined So6P SM that was even better then normal SM which still had plenty of room to be explored. I am not against Naruto receiving a Boost at that time but I just felt that So6P SM was* Kishi running out of ideas for Body Powers.* *Naruto should have gotten a better / different boost.*


I think "Rikudou Senjutsu" is extremely retarded too, there's only one form of Senjutsu. It's natural energy and their chakras blending together to form it. Whereas Rikudou Senjutsu, at least when it was handed down, is just a power that turns on and off. There's no connection to nature or anything, which bares the question what exactly is 'Rikudou' senjutsu, and how does it differ from normal Senjutsu? Other than the obvious power level difference.

All in all though I am not surprised. Majority of Naruto's powers are lazy, he uses the same moves and has no amount of versatility. Even Sasuke with versatility, ended up losing his creative abilities. I won't hold it completely against Kishimoto, because to be frank, it is hard to write up a fight with these two, when they can do so much. In Naruto's case his problem always has been the issue to solve every situation with the same gag techniques since the beginning. If he can't power through it, he has shadow clones. If not that, then Rasengan (and variants). If that doesn't work, Kurama.

Now with a Kurama boost, let's repeat the process one more time! And if that fails, let's use Kurama Mode! Repeat the process again, and Kurama can use shadow clones too!






Arthas said:


> Regarding your non-Taijutsu suggestions:
> 
> You mentioned that Kishi ignored regen, TSB etc. I agree he does but they are still part of Naruto's power set and would need to be removed officially for sake of 'balance' if giving him other 'body' powers or at least nerfed like Amaterasu was.
> 
> ...


I get the idea that they are viable in the story, but the fact that Naruto hasn't even flew, let alone seen a TSB since VoTE2. I think we're safe in the nerfs. They should be gone.

There's nothing that implies he can just make more, otherwise he would of done so before fighting Sasuke. Or while fighting Sasuke. Even if Naruto was low on Bijuu chakra, nothing was stopping him to ask for some more.

I honestly wouldn't mind Mokuton for Naruto. Sasuke got Perfect Susano'o like Madara, would connect Naruto to Hashirama too. It makes their connection flimsy, even though the Uzumaki Clan was half-assed anyway.

Naruto's overall power ups since the War Arc were just so ... underwhelming to me. His first and last amazing power was Sage Mode, and I just don't buy into the RSM hype because the mode looks cool. It's like you said, an extremely lazy (and stupid) power that does not really makes sense.

Naruto getting Mokuton would of been way more interesting than the Rikudou power up. And I'd gladly go for that path.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 27, 2019)

posted this on the Naruto FC but it also implies here seeing as this thread isn't only Kawaki and Boruto growth but also stuff we want to see for Naruto and Sasuke their teachers



Reviewing Logic said:


> But on another note I want him to have some Uzumaki but also revive some old habits
> 
> ...imagine if he had chakra chains or just one chain he could use as a whip, Sesshomaru style
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasuke the Kage (Apr 27, 2019)

Indra said:


> Don't get me wrong, Naruto's Rikudou mode looked bad ass.. But it didn't really have any bad-ass powers or a specific moment.
> 
> *It was usually Naruto's abilities that made him bad ass, not the Rikudou mode itself*.


Its still more useful than Sasuke's tech's against momoshiki in actual h2h, which is all that matters in a shonen battle series.



> Where I felt the opposite for Sasuke, whose Rinnegan made it bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyu (Apr 27, 2019)

Indra said:


> Majority of Naruto's powers are lazy, *he uses the same moves and* *has no amount of versatility*.



A common misconception.

Versatility is how well you can handle a multitude of things; one person w/ a vast array of different, aesthetically pleasing techniques doesn't automatically translate to them being a versatile fighter if they are second-rate in other aspects like mobility, endurance or adaptability in regards to range.

Naruto is extremely versatile from a combative & supportive standpoint. In fact he's one of the most versatile ninja in the series according to the actual definition of the word. Outside of combat & support? Less so.

What his move-set offensively lacks is diversity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raniero (Apr 28, 2019)

Kyu said:


> A common misconception.
> 
> Versatility is how well you can handle a multitude of things; one person w/ a vast array of different, aesthetically pleasing techniques doesn't automatically translate to them being a versatile fighter if they are second-rate in other aspects like mobility, endurance or adaptability in regards to range.
> 
> ...


Suddenly missing Grisaia


----------



## Kyu (Apr 28, 2019)

You and me both.


----------



## Indra (Apr 28, 2019)

Kyu said:


> A common misconception.
> 
> Versatility is how well you can handle a multitude of things; one person w/ a vast array of different, aesthetically pleasing techniques doesn't automatically translate to them being a versatile fighter if they are second-rate in other aspects like mobility, endurance or adaptability in regards to range.
> 
> ...


Yeah your right. Good point.

How do you think Naruto will be as a teacher? In terms of passing down abilities/information?


----------



## Kyu (Apr 28, 2019)

Indra said:


> Yeah your right. Good point.
> 
> How do you think Naruto will be as a teacher? In terms of passing down abilities/information?



Looking at his previous student in Konohamaru, Naruto can't be _too bad_ of a teacher(taught him an A-rank jutsu at 16 and made him a toad summoner sometime after the war, I presume). Also, Kawaki appears to be a little quicker on the uptake, which is a plus for Naruto who in the past had difficulties explaining the mechanics of a jutsu. 

Although with Kawaki, would expect he'd learn a little more. As the Hokage and someone who has access to all 5 elements+Yin/Yang release, Naruto has no excuse for not teaching Kawaki outside of what he taught Konohamaru. I hope he'll be teaching Kawaki about his elemental affinity down the line. Naturally, I assume they'll be starting with the fundamentals of chakra & whatnot.  


Personally, I kinda want Naruto to eventually take anyone he's training(preferably Kawaki or Sarada) to Mt. Myoboku for them to learn senjutsu (wishful thinking, I know).


----------



## Indra (Apr 28, 2019)

Kyu said:


> Looking at his previous student in Konohamaru, Naruto can't be _too bad_ of a teacher(taught him an A-rank jutsu at 16 and made him a toad summoner sometime after the war, I presume). Also, Kawaki appears to be a little quicker on the uptake, which is a plus for Naruto who in the past had difficulties explaining the mechanics of a jutsu.
> 
> Although with Kawaki, would expect he'd learn a little more. As the Hokage and someone who has access to all 5 elements+Yin/Yang release, Naruto has no excuse for not teaching Kawaki outside of what he taught Konohamaru. I hope he'll be teaching Kawaki about his elemental affinity down the line. Naturally, I assume they'll be starting with the fundamentals of chakra & whatnot.
> 
> ...


We saw Naruto using Earth Release in the Manga, so I assume Naruto learned to actually use some of his elemental natures on a basic level. I'm pretty excited to see what Kawaki learns, though it might feel redundant if both Boruto/Kawaki use the same moves.

One of them is definitely going to have to deviate, but it entirely depends what Naruto teaches Kawaki. I will laugh if Naruto passes down his Rasengan to Kawaki.

Boruto couldn't even get the shadow clones out of dad xD


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 29, 2019)

Boruto needs to learn Rotation 


Just give him at least that Kodachi!


----------



## Indra (Apr 29, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Boruto needs to learn Rotation
> 
> 
> Just give him at least that Kodachi!


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 29, 2019)

Two things I would be happy about if Boruto got either or...

FTG or GF

Then use either or with his future Kenjutsu style to make it his own

Rotation + Sword 


Kid doesn't need sage mode, etc...

I know he is going to be fast due to his name as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Indra (Apr 30, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Two things I would be happy about if Boruto got either or...
> 
> FTG or GF
> 
> ...


Right now I'm pretty satisfied with Boruto's "come up" moveset. 

Right now I just need Boruto to be a Dojutsu user, I've been waiting for a long ass time it feels like. Since the first chapter appeared in what, 2017? Gonna be 2020 in a few months and still no sight of the Jogan 

With the Jogan, I'm not too worried about what's to come after. I'm sure Boruto will use Gentle Fist, he already does the basic movements. We already know Boruto has a sword, and the Anime already foreshadowed this:




Boruto's gonna be the best lightning user no doubt. Just like Sasuke 

So bump FTG and Sage Mode. Too late for those power ups. Boruto is gonna be a speedster without "modes", and Karma seal is gonna provide that extra boost. Jogan better have a S/T or amma be salty!!!!  

That's all I writers 

Give me a good ass S/T jutsu and Jogan hype train will be real  

Combine that with epic Lightning jutsu, Lightning!Rasengan, Kenjutsu, shadow clones, Gale Palm, .....  

Boruto's looking is gonna have the best animated fights in the time skip, and in the future installments (like animated films!). Don't @ me


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 30, 2019)

Indra said:


> Right now I'm pretty satisfied with Boruto's "come up" moveset.
> 
> Right now I just need Boruto to be a Dojutsu user, I've been waiting for a long ass time it feels like. Since the first chapter appeared in what, 2017? Gonna be 2020 in a few months and still no sight of the Jogan
> 
> ...


it is guaranteed that Boruto will both be a lightning beast and that his Jougan via what SP employees stated and its feats in the NUE arc that it will be heavily Space time related in power

maybe he can make the FTG difference with his lightning and Jougan like you stated so there is that hope too

Doesn't really need sage mode since rikudo boost and the Jougan (like the byakugan) will cover the sensing/chakra/360 and long distance sight that frog sage covers

I just need that GF then pheeeww 

GF SWORD 

SPINNING AROUND LIKE LEVI FROM AoT

I hope he doesn't slack at his base mode though I need him sitting comfortable in rank with base alone like his GrandPa was 


But yeah nothing is really going to start until that eye really awakens and that may take some time.


----------



## King Shark (Apr 30, 2019)

Indra said:


> Right now I'm pretty satisfied with Boruto's "come up" moveset.
> 
> Right now I just need Boruto to be a Dojutsu user, I've been waiting for a long ass time it feels like. Since the first chapter appeared in what, 2017? Gonna be 2020 in a few months and still no sight of the Jogan
> 
> ...


May 23rd, 2016. Almost a year of recap started there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 30, 2019)

The Orange Hokage said:


> May 23rd, 2016. Almost a year of recap started there.


I said last year that 2019 would likely not have the Jougan in both the anime and manga

I feel more assured now with how the anime is going

Manga will be Karma info at least but yeah a snails pace nonetheless


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 30, 2019)

fuff said:


> Friendly reminder:
> Kishimoto only made sasuke Train boruto so he would get screentime in the movie.
> 
> Clearly, kishi was with  the people who were like wtf when sasuke only had 5secs in the last.



That's always like this with Kishi. He thinks about things that have immediate repercussions and not in the long run.


----------



## Indra (Apr 30, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> it is guaranteed that Boruto will both be a lightning beast and that his Jougan via what SP employees stated and its feats in the NUE arc that it will be heavily Space time related in power
> 
> maybe he can make the FTG difference with his lightning and Jougan like you stated so there is that hope too
> 
> ...


Agreed.

Right now we just gotta wait for when Kenjutsu is gonna be an actual thing. They foreshadowed it againt during the AO Arc with the lightsaber... but still nada. I'm assuming when Kawaki learns his staff, Boruto will do the same because "RIVALZ".

The wait is hard tho 



The Orange Hokage said:


> May 23rd, 2016. Almost a year of recap started there.


almost 4 years 

i want my refund


----------



## King Shark (Apr 30, 2019)

Indra said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Right now we just gotta wait for when Kenjutsu is gonna be an actual thing. They foreshadowed it againt during the AO Arc with the lightsaber... but still nada. I'm assuming when Kawaki learns his staff, Boruto will do the same because "RIVALZ".
> 
> ...


Time really does go by fast. 


Reviewing Logic said:


> I said last year that 2019 would likely not have the Jougan in both the anime and manga
> 
> I feel more assured now with how the anime is going
> 
> Manga will be Karma info at least but yeah a snails pace nonetheless


I still have a tiny bit of hope left for this year.


----------



## Indra (Apr 30, 2019)

The Orange Hokage said:


> I still have a tiny bit of hope left for* this year.*


You poor fool 

2025


----------



## mayumi (May 1, 2019)

Since Naruto and Sasuke are still keeping count of their rivalry, it would be normal for them to keep a count with their students as well? But i haven't seen Sasuke take on Boruto as his student after the movie. Maybe that will happen in the future?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 1, 2019)

mayumi said:


> Since Naruto and Sasuke are still keeping count of their rivalry, it would be normal for them to keep a count with their students as well? But i haven't seen Sasuke take on Boruto as his student after the movie. Maybe that will happen in the future?


he did in episode 66... even told Boruto to keep the headband as proof that he is his sole student and also to build upon the basics when he returns 

he has yet to return for said training though beyond being in Konoha for 1 day for that Naruto shinden adaptation


----------



## Indra (Jun 6, 2019)

From spoilers:

> Kawaki is still being trained
> Boruto mentions he's still a student of Sasuke 


SD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sasuke the Kage (Jun 7, 2019)

Please God, let Sasuke showcase more spotlight than Boruto and develop Boruto after his ninja way.


----------



## Indra (Jun 7, 2019)

So Kawaki and Boruto's relationship compared to Naruto/Sasuke's.

They are called "brothers" now 

Kind of funny though, I thought Kawaki would be more like the Sasuke, because of his personality/background/"handsome" design and so forth.

But they keep comparing him to Naruto


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 7, 2019)

Indra said:


> So Kawaki and Boruto's relationship compared to Naruto/Sasuke's.
> 
> They are called "brothers" now
> 
> ...



He might have a power set similar to Sasuke though just like Boruto takes after his father when it comes to ninjutsu.

Kawaki's main similarity to Sasuke now though are bad manners, problems opening to other and being rather cynical. Plus a childhood tragedy.

Kishi tended to change some stuff for some similar characters while keeping similar traits elsewhere. Like Hashi being a bond believer like Naruto and very optimistic but without society shunning him issues and loneliness issues. Or Obito being a Naruto who lost all hope.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 7, 2019)

So if Sasuke comes back from this I 100% believe he will start the Boruto training regiment

maybe it might happen this year

very interesting times for Boruto and Kawaki

Kawaki can walk on trees now


----------



## Indra (Jun 8, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> So if Sasuke comes back from this I 100% believe he will start the Boruto training regiment
> 
> maybe it might happen this year
> 
> ...


Once Sasuke knows that Jigen is after Boruto, he's gonna start making him ready for battle.

Naruto is training Kawaki so he's taken care of.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 8, 2019)

Indra said:


> So Kawaki and Boruto's relationship compared to Naruto/Sasuke's.
> 
> They are called "brothers" now
> 
> ...


 I remember someone telling everyone just because he looks edgy doesnt mean he will be. I wonder who it was......


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 8, 2019)

Indra said:


> From spoilers:
> 
> > Kawaki is still being trained
> > Boruto mentions he's still a student of Sasuke
> ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (Jun 8, 2019)

Kawkai is good at chakra control just like Boruto. Chocho even said he seems to be good at ninjutsu. How many shadow clones do you guys believe he'll be able to make on his first try?


----------



## pat pat (Jun 8, 2019)

Iwabe4Hokage said:


> Kawkai is good at chakra control just like Boruto. Chocho even said he seems to be good at ninjutsu. How many shadow clones do you guys believe he'll be able to make on his first try?


The tree walking isnt particularly difficult,


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2019)

pat pat said:


> The tree walking isnt particularly difficult,


It was supposed to he once upon a time


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 123fire (Jun 11, 2019)

Sarada and Kawaki are rivals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 11, 2019)

123fire said:


> Sarada and Kawaki are rivals.







Atleast let it happen if at all 


I would really commend Kodachi if he actually manages to make even a hint of a rivalry between a boy and a girl with no romantic BS involved with both of them looking to outdo each other in power and or goals.


But it's doubtful, since boruto already has that with kawaki and in shonen two gay bois always scream each other name and go at each other's throats


----------



## King1 (Jun 11, 2019)

123fire said:


> Sarada and Kawaki are rivals.


How are they rivals?


----------



## 123fire (Jun 11, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> But it's doubtful, since boruto already has that with kawaki and in shonen two gay bois always scream each other name and go at each other's throats


honestly boruto and kawaki aren't rivals per se. when did we see boruto get jealous at him did we ever see him complain about how naruto is giving kawaki preferential treatment. guess who complained about that? Sarada. and guess who was after the panel when kawaki said "Hokage ha..?" Sarada. to me ukyo is giving hints and building up a rivarly with sarada and kawaki more than boruto and kawaki. boruto and kawaki just looks like brothers i don't call that a rivalry


----------



## 123fire (Jun 11, 2019)

King1 said:


> How are they rivals?


u'll see in due time. till now it's just building up and hints here and there


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 11, 2019)

123fire said:


> honestly boruto and kawaki aren't rivals per se. when did we see boruto get jealous at him did we ever see him complain about how naruto is giving kawaki preferential treatment. guess who complained about that? Sarada. and guess who was after the panel when kawaki said "Hokage ha..?" Sarada. to me ukyo is giving hints and building up a rivarly with sarada and kawaki more than boruto and kawaki. boruto and kawaki just looks like brothers i don't call that a rivalry


Yes but who's fighting him in the flash forward? Who had 2992939920 spars with him up till now, and the same seals?

I understand what you mean, but kawaki has shown no interest in being Hokage, and it's an obvious shonen generic rivalry which is being pushed through here.  But they aren't truest rivals in the sense of the word since they both want the to achieve the same thing, together, not competing for anything. But the flash-forward seems to have changed that


EDIT : What if 123fire is not speaking complete doozy?



Maybe the flash forward fight might be more akin to a fight between brothers like  sasuke vs itachi , or something like naruto vs pain  rather than an all out and out generic rivalry? It's worth a thought nevertheless


----------



## 123fire (Jun 11, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> kawaki has shown no interest in being Hokage


"Hokage ha..." "Do you think i can become a shinobi like Naruto" -Kawaki to Kurama


Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Yes but who's fighting him in the flash forward?


i'm talking about the current status


Abcdjdj1234 said:


> It's worth a thought nevertheless


exactly.

Trust me all these hints and shit are building up to something or else why would ikemoto draw them? he's pushing forward a rivarly between sarada and kawaki.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 11, 2019)

123fire said:


> "Hokage ha..." "Do you think i can become a shinobi like Naruto" -Kawaki to Kurama
> 
> i'm talking about the current status
> 
> ...





Is all i can say for now


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 11, 2019)

123fire said:


> exactly.
> 
> Trust me all these hints and shit are building up to something or else why would ikemoto draw them? he's pushing forward a rivarly between sarada and kawaki.





Kodachi is in the charge of the script, not ikemoto. 

Here's a thought: he drew them like that for shipping reasons. Now what?


----------



## 123fire (Jun 11, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Kodachi is in the charge of the script, not ikemoto.
> 
> Here's a thought: he drew them like that for shipping reasons. Now what?


No it's not romantic hints


Reviewing Logic said:


> rivarly doesn't mean that you have some negative feelings towards your rival
> 
> 
> look at Asta and Yuuno for example
> ...


Ughh stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 11, 2019)

Anyway right now it is Kawaki and Boruto and the mainstream majority believes it to be the same

*Naruto's student vs Sasuke's student.
Clash of powers and Clash of ideals.*​
but if it ever changes in the future then you can change the topic, so far it hasn't.

*So please follow the OP and don't derail the thread any further (myself included) Thank you U_U.*


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2019)

123fire said:


> Sarada and Kawaki are rivals.


Boy and girl rivals never end well ... for the girl


----------



## 123fire (Jun 12, 2019)

Indra said:


> Boy and girl rivals never end well ... for the girl


It's Ukyo not Kishimoto


----------



## fuff (Jun 12, 2019)

123fire said:


> u'll see in due time. till now it's just building up and hints here and there


What if it’s some pairing shit? She gets to be hokage while kawaki is her assistant or something close to that , or just some flirting/teasing thing...this is kodachi after all....


----------



## 123fire (Jun 12, 2019)

fuff said:


> What if it’s some pairing shit? She gets to be hokage while kawaki is her assistant or something close to that , or just some flirting/teasing thing...this is kodachi after all....


There is no romance in how the hints and teases are depicted


----------



## Corvida (Jun 12, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Anyway right now it is Kawaki and Boruto and the mainstream majority believes it to be the same
> 
> *Naruto's student vs Sasuke's student.
> Clash of powers and Clash of ideals.*​


Dont think Kawaki got his ideals from his master


----------



## pat pat (Jun 12, 2019)

123fire said:


> honestly boruto and kawaki aren't rivals per se. when did we see boruto get jealous at him did we ever see him complain about how naruto is giving kawaki preferential treatment. guess who complained about that? Sarada. and guess who was after the panel when kawaki said "Hokage ha..?" Sarada. to me ukyo is giving hints and building up a rivarly with sarada and kawaki more than boruto and kawaki. boruto and kawaki just looks like brothers i don't call that a rivalry


It's rare but I agree with you. 
Naruto and sasuke didjt have the same goal, but they were rival in that they were trying to one up each others in term of power and were jealous. 
Kawaki and boruto show absolutely nothing of that, they are literally brothers and are treated as such. Two guys fighting towards the same endgame ( killing jigen) and who show no jealousy or desire to surpass one other , cannot be called rivals. They are brother at best, heck even itachi and sasuke were more rival than kawaki and boruto. Actually sasuke wanted to surpass itachi and was bitter due to their relationship with their dad. 
Kawaki and boruto have literally none of that. Even in the flash forward , where you think "well if they fight that way they are rivals" , but I still have doubts. 
Because Boruto actually agree with kawaki that the age of the shinobi is over or at least doesnt even seem to disagree since he actually says "even so I am still a shinobi. Even in that scene people speculated that boruto will forgive kawaki due to the lack of animosity he showed towards him. 
Now I wont call kawaki and sarada rivals, but there are hints and those hints become bigger and bigger with each chapters. 
I said it when she went to kawaki's face and said "I want to be hokage" , you dont put a scene like that for no reason.
Now let's wait and see how those hints evolve into something more. 

Sincerely it would be a good thing because it would change the dynamic between boruto and kawaki and dare I say might offer us something fresh and new instead of the 10th version of the naruto/sasuke rivalry ( which has already been done with kakashi and obito , madara and hashirama , indra and asura and I pass). It would also not only put a different dynamic but also might give us a situation where boruto wod be ready to actually Kill kawaki. Anything fresh and new is a good thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 12, 2019)

pat pat said:


> It's rare but I agree with you.
> Naruto and sasuke didjt have the same goal, but they were rival in that they were trying to one up each others in term of power and were jealous.
> Kawaki and boruto show absolutely nothing of that, they are literally brothers and are treated as such. Two guys fighting towards the same endgame ( killing jigen) and who show no jealousy or desire to surpass one other , cannot be called rivals. They are brother at best, heck even itachi and sasuke were more rival than kawaki and boruto. Actually sasuke wanted to surpass itachi and was bitter due to their relationship with their dad.
> Kawaki and boruto have literally none of that. Even in the flash forward , where you think "well if they fight that way they are rivals" , but I still have doubts.
> ...


A non romantic rivalry between a boy and a girl where both look to outdo and surpass each other would be HUGE in shonen


But sadly I don't think that is gonna be the case. It's too different from mainstream and Kodachi has already made them clash in the fast forward


----------



## 123fire (Jun 12, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> made them clash in the fast forward


like i said i'm talking about the current status. also that flashforward doesn't indicate they are rivals. like u said they may be fighting as brothers


----------



## pat pat (Jun 12, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> A non romantic rivalry between a boy and a girl where both look to outdo and surpass each other would be HUGE in shonen
> 
> 
> But sadly I don't think that is gonna be the case. It's too different from mainstream and Kodachi has already made them clash in the fast forward


Ey a MC like boruto was also super different. That's the reason he was hated, boruto was cut different than a lot of MC, in most shonen , making your MC a genius who doesnt have to make efforts and who had to cheat because he doesnr believe in the  ever give up bullshit was a very weird take. They went for another direction than the "loser who tries to overcome shit" road. So maybe they will actually have a real rivalry? So far sarada has showed no interest romantically for kawaki but either disdain ( when he tried to kill those kids) or jealousy. 
The thing is the sarada/kawaki rivalry could achieve a lot for the manga 
It lost importantly gives a different and more interesting relationship between boruto and kawaki which is always a good thing, it also gives kawaki multiple dimension as a character in the fact that he is not focused on one character only. 
Anything fresh is good to take. 
I also thought their rivalry kawaki and boruto would come from the fact that kawaki wor be jealous of boruto because he has everything he doesnt have yada yada....but nope, he doesnt seem to give a single fuck. Boruto also foesnt seem to care whatsoever. 
The boruto character could be interesting because he would be a character who can actually stand up on his own without having to rely on a nemesis to work as a character which would allow him to have solo stories ( great for the people interested in that). 
In fact the only rival boruto ever had was unironically....Naruto. boruto wanted to beat him to gain his recognition this the first rival of boruto was naruto and according to me ( his only rival.)


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (Jun 12, 2019)

Boruto: "Your trying to become a ninja, I definitely won't lose to you Kawaki" 

Kawaki: "Don't say that, you idiot. That's my line, Boruto" 

Literally happened last chapter

People now: tHeRe NoT rIvAlS


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (Jun 12, 2019)

Anyways besides shadow clones, I wonder if Kawaki will learn the earth jutsu Naruto knows nd rasegan. I can see Kawaki being a Earth style user. The new gen only has Iwabe as a Earth style user. 

If he does learn Rasengan fhen I really do believe Boruto will gradually stop using and maybe start using PL or whatever he creates. He'll most definitely keep and hopefully improve the Vanishing Rasengan


----------



## xingi (Jun 12, 2019)

Kawaki can be a rival to both boruto and sarada... They don't really have the same goal so kawaki could rival boruto in terms of strength/training but also rival Sarada for the Hokage position


----------



## King1 (Jun 12, 2019)

@Reviewing Logic i thought this thread was about Boruto/Kawaki relationship or rivalry?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 12, 2019)

Iwabe4Hokage said:


> Boruto: "Your trying to become a ninja, I definitely won't lose to you Kawaki"
> 
> Kawaki: "Don't say that, you idiot. That's my line, Boruto"
> 
> ...




hush now clearly these people aren't RIVALS either since they have a positive and supportive rivalry at the beginning without being jealous of each other 




>




or they aren't chasing after the same goal beyond being stronger then each other


>






King1 said:


> @Reviewing Logic i thought this thread was about Boruto/Kawaki relationship or rivalry?


yeah it is


----------



## 123fire (Jun 12, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> *---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @123fire please look at the OP, and follow the OP rules. I don't want to call a mod in here.
> 
> Derailment in such a topic will just lead to opportunities for what this thread wished to avoid.*
> ...


i thought this thread s about the new era rivals as in all characters. so sorry i didn't read the OP


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 12, 2019)

123fire said:


> i thought this thread s about the new era rivals as in all characters. so sorry i didn't read the OP


no problem

glad you understand now


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 12, 2019)

Indra said:


> Boy and girl rivals never end well ... for the girl



In Salad's defense...Kawaki heavily messing Konoha and killing/almost killing Naruto pretty much buried his chances of becoming Hokage in the future even if he will end up more powerful than Salad.

So Salad's dream is safe...at least as far as Kawaki is concerned.

(Unless Salad herself turns evil too of course)

As for shipping... 

Well, such an important female as Salad is bound to hook up with one of the two most important males. Whether that will be Boruto or Kawaki remains to be seen.

As for it potentially looking forced...so were SS and NH. Not to mention ChoujiKarui. So no biggie.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 12, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> In Salad's defense...Kawaki heavily messing Konoha and killing/almost killing Naruto pretty much buried his chances of becoming Hokage in the future even if he will end up more powerful than Salad.
> 
> So Salad's dream is safe...at least as far as Kawaki is concerned.
> 
> ...





ahem  (look above you bro)


no one reply to this lol


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 12, 2019)

^No worries, I just replied to Indra.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 12, 2019)

Corvida said:


> Dont think Kawaki got his ideals from his master


it is too early for him to adopt it

right now he is living off of what he learnt as a kid and what was ingrained in him by Jigen

but you can't say he is NOT interested in it as every time we see him alone with Naruto he tries to understand how Naruto ticks

and he gets moved by his past 


basically we shall see, it is common place to have some ideals of their master brush off on their student even if the rest is twisted


----------



## Indra (Jun 12, 2019)

123fire said:


> It's Ukyo not Kishimoto





Arles Celes said:


> In Salad's defense...Kawaki heavily messing Konoha and killing/almost killing Naruto pretty much buried his chances of becoming Hokage in the future even if he will end up more powerful than Salad.
> 
> So Salad's dream is safe...at least as far as Kawaki is concerned.
> 
> ...


That's true. I have no doubt that Sarada will end up being Hokage and not Kawaki, even though he'll look up to Naruto.

Though that begs the question what role Kawaki may play in the future.... Because Boruto is Sarada's 'Sasuke', and Mitsuki is Boruto's partner.

Kawaki's future job is gonna be what? Unless there are two wanders 



123fire said:


> It's Ukyo not Kishimoto


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (Jun 12, 2019)

Boruto will be salty if Kawaki makes more Shadow clones then he ever could on his first try.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 12, 2019)

Iwabe4Hokage said:


> Boruto will be salty if Kawaki makes more Shadow clones then he ever could on his first try.


as a kid (he is around 12 I believe) I can see that

but maybe that will allow him to focus on other forms of combat like kenjutsu

and one day GF


----------



## Indra (Jun 28, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Source:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 28, 2019)

we have around 6 more chapters for this year

post this upcoming Jigen confrontation I wonder where we are going to go

maybe Sasuke will actually train his pupil now since Kara are way out of Boruto's league


----------



## MaskettaMan (Jun 29, 2019)

It's like poetry, they rhyme.


----------



## Indra (Jul 2, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> we have around 6 more chapters for this year
> 
> post this upcoming Jigen confrontation I wonder where we are going to go
> 
> maybe Sasuke will actually train his pupil now since Kara are way out of Boruto's league


Calling it now. Sasuke and Boruto will train post Kara invasion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 2, 2019)

Indra said:


> Calling it now. Sasuke and Boruto will train post Kara invasion


that's the dream...
Especially since that last few chapter was Kawaki training with Naruto and pushing Boruto towards an eventual confrontation with Jigen.

Sasuke coming back post Jigen wishing or even attempting to get in contact with Boruto and seeing Kawaki being trained by Naruto for his own protection, I feel Sasuke will push Boruto's training as a priority and necessity pre timeskip, especially if Jigen does indeed make contact and Boruto realizes how out of his league he truly is.

If he got the scar or got mortally wounded by Jigen as well then said training would be even more emphasized I feel. 

We shall see in the next maybe 5 chapters.


----------



## Indra (Jul 2, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> that's the dream...
> Especially since that last few chapter was Kawaki training with Naruto and pushing Boruto towards an eventual confrontation with Jigen.
> 
> Sasuke coming back post Jigen wishing or even attempting to get in contact with Boruto and seeing Kawaki being trained by Naruto for his own protection, I feel Sasuke will push Boruto's training as a priority and necessity pre timeskip, especially if Jigen does indeed make contact and Boruto realizes how out of his league he truly is.
> ...


I'm betting on it too. Boruto's is gonna be danger just like Kawaki if Jigen attacks him. Sasuke is gonna have to step in like Jiraya


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 2, 2019)

Indra said:


> I'm betting on it too. Boruto's is gonna be danger just like Kawaki if Jigen attacks him. Sasuke is gonna have to step in like Jiraya


I mean it would be silly if he didn't

Naruto stepped up due to Kawaki being in danger and Sasuke just heard that Boruto is now a target too

him just saying "nah I am not going to train him still" wouldn't make sense especially if Jigen actually goes to him right now and showcases the fact that he could take out or take Boruto any time he pleases


----------



## Indra (Jul 3, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I mean it would be silly if he didn't
> 
> Naruto stepped up due to Kawaki being in danger and Sasuke just heard that Boruto is now a target too
> 
> him just saying "nah I am not going to train him still" wouldn't make sense especially if Jigen actually goes to him right now and showcases the fact that he could take out or take Boruto any time he pleases


Let's hope we get Johan Arc after Kawaki's


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 3, 2019)

Indra said:


> Let's hope we get Johan Arc after Kawaki's


Sure never heard of this Johan dude but I hope he is a good character


----------



## neonion (Jul 3, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Sure never heard of this Johan dude but I hope he is a good character


He is the dutch cousin of Kawaki


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 3, 2019)

neonion said:


> He is the dutch cousin of Kawaki


Oh man 

Now Kawaki's blond hair bit makes sense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 3, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Sure never heard of this Johan dude but I hope he is a good character


He's Boruto's dad's son in law from space


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 3, 2019)

Indra said:


> He's Boruto's dad's son in law from space


Well I hope he has the Jogan since I want that plot to eventually start moving post Karma.

You know what would be nice? a Jogan arc. I know you like this Johan dude but a Jogan arc after this Kawaki arc is more ideal for me bro.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 23, 2019)

If Kawaki is taking back in the next few chapters by Jigen will this then be the most short lived teacher and student legacy in the series? 


Not even Rasengan was taken


----------



## Devil_Jin (Jul 23, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Sure never heard of this Johan dude but I hope he is a good character


Believe me 

He is


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 23, 2019)

Amirsh said:


> Believe me
> 
> He is


oh god there he is 

he oozes EVIL


----------



## Devil_Jin (Jul 23, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> oh god there he is
> 
> he oozes EVIL


For real
His character is like 90 percent bulid up and backstories from other sources and 10 on-screen delivery 

But still one of the best villains (if not the best) of anime


----------



## Devil_Jin (Jul 23, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> If Kawaki is taking back in the next few chapters by Jigen will this then be the most short lived teacher and student legacy in the series?
> 
> 
> Not even Rasengan was taken


Alright back to topic I didn't really feel like kawaki would learn much "ninja" stuff from naruto. Cause his post timeskip character has a anti-ninja agenda , I doubt he would even use KB, yet alone rasengan


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 23, 2019)

Amirsh said:


> Alright back to topic I didn't really feel like kawaki would learn much "ninja" stuff from naruto. Cause his post timeskip character has a anti-ninja agenda , I doubt he would even use KB, yet alone rasengan


I mean Kawaki's moves may not be ninja related

but they still use chakra since they are O clan related

he hates Karma yet uses it, same could imply to ninjutsu 

but if he is taken now by Jigen he never really had a enough time to learn said things 

I know Sage mode wouldn't be a reality since he has Karma but I at least assumed he would learn the rasengan lol


----------



## Devil_Jin (Jul 23, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I mean Kawaki's moves may not be ninja related
> 
> but they still use chakra since they are O clan related
> 
> ...


You're right that he would use them if the situation is dire like how he uses karma, I mean more like casually and consistently relying on them like naruto did. It wouldn't be his first choice. 

But I agree he needs more time with the uzumakis


Reviewing Logic said:


> I know Sage mode wouldn't be a reality


Better

Save that for hima

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## King1 (Jul 24, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> he oozes EVIL


He is the epitome of evil. Even the in verse characters calls him to devil.

Best villain ever

If you have not watched monster, you should watch it. It’s good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Indra (Jul 25, 2019)

Sasuke and Boruto tag team soon. Calling it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 25, 2019)

Indra said:


> Sasuke and Boruto tag team soon. Calling it


Just like the naruto and boruto tag team against delta right? Where bolt helped naru....
Please my boy has been humiliated enough. Let him rest


----------



## Indra (Jul 25, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Just like the naruto and boruto tag team against delta right? Where bolt helped naru....
> Please my boy has been humiliated enough. Let him rest


I mean after the Kawaki arc


----------



## pat pat (Jul 25, 2019)

Indra said:


> I mean after the Kawaki arc


"Soon"

"I meant I.. in..in 2 years!! Baka b..baaakaaa "

Indra in a nutshell


----------



## Indra (Jul 25, 2019)

pat pat said:


> "Soon"
> 
> "I meant I.. in..in 2 years!! Baka b..baaakaaa "
> 
> Indra in a nutshell


I just wanted to call it first.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 25, 2019)

Indra said:


> Sasuke and Boruto tag team soon. Calling it


they wouldn't even need to talk to each other Sasuke just arrives on the scene and it happens like that Momo scene


----------



## Indra (Jul 25, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> they wouldn't even need to talk to each other Sasuke just arrives on the scene and it happens like that Momo scene


I really do want to see Boruto/Sasuke tag team in a fight like the Momoshiki scene. But when they are older.

Can you imagine Jogan + Rinnegan tag team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neonion (Jul 25, 2019)

Indra said:


> I really do want to see Boruto/Sasuke tag team in a fight like the Momoshiki scene. But when they are older.
> 
> Can you imagine Jogan + Rinnegan tag team


 
We don’t even know what the Jogan can do yet but sign me in. 

Plus, it would be cool to see them use both a sword in the fight. 

Boruto needs his own sword.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 25, 2019)

Indra said:


> I really do want to see Boruto/Sasuke tag team in a fight like the Momoshiki scene. But when they are older.
> 
> Can you imagine Jogan + Rinnegan tag team


you mean for a second time since they already showcased it before

but imagine JOGAN DIMENSION and RINNEGAN SWAP COMBO


maybe Boruto sees someone in another dimension and then Sasuke uses the swap with Boruto's Jogan power and you swap them back into their dimension  



neonion said:


> We don’t even know what the Jogan can do yet but sign me in.
> 
> Plus, it would be cool to see them use both a sword in the fight.
> 
> Boruto needs his own sword.


yes at least for a little bit pre Sasuke's sword I want him to have his own

likely if Sasuke is alive post timeskip he will also be carrying another new sword


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Aug 18, 2019)

they were quite awkward in today's episode

Sasuke and Boruto I mean


hopefully we get more stuff  between them and closer growth for this arc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Of Man (Aug 18, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> they were quite awkward in today's episode
> 
> Sasuke and Boruto I mean
> 
> ...


Sauce should motivate Boruto to learn Jinraisen by the end of the arc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Aug 18, 2019)

Son Of Man said:


> Sauce should motivate Boruto to learn Jinraisen by the end of the arc


Eventually Boruto creates the said move

we just don't know when

all we know is during the Momo arc Sasuke showed him the Chidori and told him to make a jutsu based on what he saw

lol it would be grand if thunderclap debuts in this arc


----------



## Son Of Man (Aug 18, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Eventually Boruto creates the said move
> 
> we just don't know when
> 
> ...


I hope we see it 
He can boast about how hard he worked to create the technique


----------



## Indra (Sep 21, 2019)

Sasuke and Boruto scenes will be incoming, though I dunno about training like some people are speculating. There is a time and place for training, and Jigen on the hunt for Kawaki is not the "time".

Soon though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaskettaMan (Sep 21, 2019)

Welp, so much for Naruto training Kawaki.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Sep 21, 2019)

MaskettaMan said:


> Welp, so much for Naruto training Kawaki.


Naruto did train Kawaki longer than Sasuke trained Boruto.


----------



## neonion (Sep 21, 2019)

Let’s hope we have an arc with Sasuke training Boruto. A few chapters should be enough. 
I would hate it if the time skip happens and all the training is off-screened. 


Indra said:


> Naruto did train Kawaki longer than Sasuke trained Boruto.


They keep insisting that Sasuke is Boruto’s teacher but since the chunin exam, he taught him nothing. 

At least, Boruto learned jutsu on his own and didn’t rely on Sasuke.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 21, 2019)

lol well that Kawaki/Naruto title change was short lived 

going to keep an eye out with the manga moving forward

the Boruto/Sasuke dynamic may be starting soon

2020 is the year

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto x Hunter (Sep 21, 2019)

Indra said:


> Naruto did train Kawaki longer than Sasuke trained Boruto.





neonion said:


> Let’s hope we have an arc with Sasuke training Boruto. A few chapters should be enough.
> I would hate it if the time skip happens and all the training is off-screened.
> 
> They keep insisting that Sasuke is Boruto’s teacher but since the chunin exam, he taught him nothing.
> ...



Sasuke trained Team 7 and went on a mission with them during his second Shinden novel. Which takes place post exams/pre-Mujina bandits.



Reviewing Logic said:


> lol well that Kawaki/Naruto title change was short lived
> 
> going to keep an eye out with the manga moving forward
> 
> ...



Sasuke may even train Kawaki since he has Karma. Maybe he'll put a seal on Kawaki or something of the sort to prevent Jigen from popping up.


----------



## MaskettaMan (Sep 21, 2019)

Just stick Kawaki's hand inside a pickle jar. That way, if Jigen uses it as a spawn point, he'll get stuck in the jar and be defeated.


----------



## neonion (Sep 21, 2019)

Naruto x Hunter said:


> Sasuke trained Team 7 and went on a mission with them during his second Shinden novel. Which takes place post exams/pre-Mujina bandits.
> 
> 
> 
> Sasuke may even train Kawaki since he has Karma. Maybe he'll put a seal on Kawaki or something of the sort to prevent Jigen from popping up.


There is no relevant training in the novel to be honest. I barely consider it canon till it gets potentially adapted in the anime.


----------



## Naruto x Hunter (Sep 21, 2019)

neonion said:


> There is no relevant training in the novel to be honest. I barely consider it canon till it gets potentially adapted in the anime.



He trained them in lightning style. Which carries on into the Mujina Bandit arc with Boruto using lightning techniques. Better than Naruto teaching Kawaki Tree climbing.


----------



## neonion (Sep 21, 2019)

Naruto x Hunter said:


> He trained them in lightning style. Which carries on into the Mujina Bandit arc with Boruto using lightning techniques. Better than Naruto teaching Kawaki Tree climbing.


Boruto used lightning techniques already in the anime, before the novel. He didn’t need Sasuke to teach him how to use it.

Sasuke taught them mostly something about a scientific reaction and shuriken (I can’t remember what exactly but it wasn’t something very relevant).


----------



## Naruto x Hunter (Sep 21, 2019)

neonion said:


> Boruto used lightning techniques already in the anime, before the novel. He didn’t need Sasuke to teach him how to use it.
> 
> Sasuke taught them mostly something about a scientific reaction and shuriken (I can’t remember what exactly but it wasn’t something very relevant).



Then against Shojojo he used an Uchiha style lightning shuriken.


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (Sep 21, 2019)

Naruto x Hunter said:


> Then against Shojojo he used an Uchiha style lightning shuriken.



He used the same jutsu in the anime already. It’s just called triple lightning or something like that. It’s just 3 shuriken with lightning flowing through them. Nothing unique. 

He’s been throwing shuriken with lightning flowing through them since the Mist arc which was when he was in the academy. So what if he can throw 3 now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neonion (Sep 21, 2019)

Naruto x Hunter said:


> Then against Shojojo he used an Uchiha style lightning shuriken.


Rectification thanks to @Reviewing Logic (it’s good to have you back btw )

It wasn’t shuriken but a single special kunai. I’ve read the novel and trust me nothing that Sasuke taught them is relevant to the canon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 3, 2019)

is it too early to assume they will have actual dialogue and screen time together?
I hope we get some growth at least in terms of dialogue but who knows this can be a red herring like the last scan for the Urashiki arc

but then again it can be just another big nothing (like the last scan)



manga is more were I feel we need to keep on eye out for said true development of the duo


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 3, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> is it too early to assume they will have actual dialogue and screen time together?
> I hope we get some growth at least in terms of dialogue but who knows this can be a red herring like the last scan for the Urashiki arc
> 
> but then again it can be just another big nothing (like the last scan)
> ...


Sasuke: Boruto stay here I need to check something out
Boruto: Okay Sasuke-san
URASHIT APPEARS IN FRONT OF BORUTO
Takes Boruto away
Sasuke senses Urashit
Sasuke: BORUTO...


----------



## Indra (Oct 3, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> is it too early to assume they will have actual dialogue and screen time together?
> I hope we get some growth at least in terms of dialogue but who knows this can be a red herring like the last scan for the Urashiki arc
> 
> but then again it can be just another big nothing (like the last scan)
> ...


RIP Boruto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 6, 2019)

dialogue between Sasuke and Boruto was interesting especially how Sasuke acknowledged how incomplete there relationship is

*Spoiler*: __ 











makes me wonder if they are 

a) going to have Sasuke time travel too to develop/compare him and Boruto to Naurto and Jiraiya
b) use this as a foreshadow that Boruto and Sasuke's bond/relationship will become stronger in the future 

it is odd since in the manga Boruto took on a goal and will that he explained to Tentou post the movie arc but I guess since we've been in what is basically filler hell for so long that SP wants to redevelop or reignite said will/goal/relations before they eventually adapt the manga around April of next year at the earliest


that or Sasuke won't tag along which would be a waste 

but idk I think he will since Kishi stated that his idea was an arc about Naruto, Sasuke and Boruto and seeing as Sasuke is MIA during the time of the photos likely when Boruto travels back in time it is post Sasuke leaving as well

either Boruto meets kid Ssasuke post him going astray via some plot/villain in said arc for a temporary amount of time or Adult Sasuke tags along



the two haven't come close... then make it close 

before the timeskip develop a bond like how Jman and Naruto did before they eventually left on a journey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Corvida (Oct 6, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> dialogue between Sasuke and Boruto was interesting especially how
> 
> but idk I think he will since Kishi stated that his idea was an arc about Naruto, Sasuke and Boruto and seeing as Sasuke is MIA during the time of the photos likely when Boruto travels back in time it is post Sasuke leaving as well
> 
> either Boruto meets kid Ssasuke post him going astray via some plot/villain in said arc for a temporary amount of time or Adult Sasuke tags along


I never know I would say this but..

He has a father

And a kid father to meet


 a father he still doesn't know shit about , either


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 6, 2019)

Corvida said:


> I never know I would say this but..
> 
> He has a father
> 
> ...


they (Naruto and Boruto) will 100% meet judging by the poster and the OP etc...
and he will also meet Jiraiya too

if anything IF Adult Sasuke goes he will be in hiding since people will recognize him, etc...

and probably have a meet up spot with Boruto to disucss how they are going to get back

but idk maybe Adult Sasuke won't go and instead be at the present trying to get Boruto and whoever goes to come back

and that Boruto will instead meet kid Sasuke via some events (which will make kid Naruto freak out and be like SASUKE COME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


regardless some form of Sasuke interaction is happening since Kishi mentioned him in the said quote 

-----------------------------


----------



## Corvida (Oct 6, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> they (Naruto and Boruto) will 100% meet judging by the poster and the OP etc...
> and he will also meet Jiraiya too


  And that should be more than  enough
i


----------



## neonion (Oct 6, 2019)

At this point, it’s more likely we’ll see Adult Sasuke tag along than Kid Sasuke.

This episode, they an emphasis on Sasuke’s absence and Boruto’s interrogations around it.

The fact Jiraiya is part of the time travel arc makes it more likely than kid Sasuke already left the village. 

So, I don’t see Boruto meeting genin Sasuke anymore. 

Also in Urashima’s tale :
« Not remembering the princess's warning, he lifted the lid of the box. A *cloud of white smoke arose*, turning him to a white-haired old man. »

Now the opening: 
Boruto:

Sasuke: 



I doubt it’s a coincidence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 6, 2019)

neonion said:


> At this point, it’s more likely we’ll see Adult Sasuke tag along than Kid Sasuke.
> 
> This episode, they an emphasis on Sasuke’s absence and Boruto’s interrogations around it.
> 
> ...


idk maybe that is just signifying there student/teacher relationship

but they did show Jirayai and Naruto in the OP too and emphasized/compared them to Boruto/Sasuke in the episode

I hope you are right a focused arc like this would be great

all about the theme of teacher and student


----------



## Indra (Oct 6, 2019)

I figure that today's episode of Naruto/Jiraiya's relationship compared to what the MC has with his master, was pretty important. I mean it was obvious what the OG's had was more real and it shows.

Makes me wonder how they will end up developing Boruto/Sasuke's relationship now that Naruto was taken out of the picture. I hope for their sake they can develop them less as "father son", and more of a "strict teacher helping a ninja".

That way they don't have to compare them to Jiraiya/Naruto, and Sasuke has a kid so there's no reason for him to be a parent either.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 6, 2019)

DannyTarantino said:


> Bait thread if there ever was one yet mods leave it up. Showing your true colors there. No that all.optiins including the training.


@Blu-ray @Raiden 

before they try to derail it even more 

thanks guys


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> @Blu-ray @Raiden
> 
> before they try to derail it even more
> 
> thanks guys



Thanks for tagging. Will fix.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 6, 2019)

So it is pretty much confirmed by three different people translating a video snippet

that the upcoming arc is Boruto and Sasuke going back in time to stop Urashiki


This is potential content for this thread which is great... finally we will hopefully get some development

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## neonion (Oct 6, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> So it is pretty much confirmed by three different people translating a video snippet
> 
> that the upcoming arc is Boruto and Sasuke going back in time to stop Urashiki
> 
> ...


Well things should turn pretty awkward for Sasuke. 

At some point he will be forced to tell Boruto the truth about his past and the reason of his absence from the village. 

I hope they handle it well.


----------



## MaskettaMan (Oct 6, 2019)

Indra said:


> and more of a "strict teacher helping a ninja".


I foresee more of a "uncle and nephew" relationship between them. They'll become good friends, even if Sasuke beats the shit out of Boruto to toughen him up.



Reviewing Logic said:


> that the upcoming arc is Boruto and Sasuke going back in time to stop Urashiki


Hey, does anyone hear that? It sounds like someone's watching a telenovela with the volume turned all the way up.


----------



## kacian12 (Oct 6, 2019)

Maybe this arc, Boruto will upgrade from “Sasuke-san” to “Sasuke-no-occhan” like he originally called him by in the movie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 6, 2019)

Damn do people just utilize the dislike button on a whim? How do you get a dislike on an OPENING, which isn't doing nothing but literally trying to spark up a conversation.


----------



## Indra (Oct 7, 2019)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Damn do people just utilize the dislike button on a whim? How do you get a dislike on an OPENING, which isn't doing nothing but literally trying to spark up a conversation.


there is no limits to human weakness...


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 7, 2019)

Indra said:


> there is no limits to human weakness...


 But the dislikes though.....He literally wasn't taking a shot any particular fanbase......The only instruction he gave were to Sarada fans, which I'm consider myself one of, but I can respect the openings wishes.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 7, 2019)

neonion said:


> Well things should turn pretty awkward for Sasuke.
> 
> At some point he will be forced to tell Boruto the truth about his past and the reason of his absence from the village.
> 
> I hope they handle it well.



if he doesn't tell his daughter before that would be beyond icky


----------



## neonion (Oct 7, 2019)

Corvida said:


> if he doesn't tell his daughter before that would be beyond icky


When I say the truth, I’m not talking about the massacre and Itachi.
But something like “When I was a genin, I wanted power to achieve my goal and deserted the village.”

If with pictures alone, Boruto noticed something was odd, it won’t take him long to figure that kid Sasuke left the village.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 7, 2019)

neonion said:


> When I say the truth, I’m not talking about the massacre and Itachi.
> But something like “When I was a genin, I wanted power to achieve my goal and deserted the village.”


EXACTLY the same situation

his daughter MUST know first
and off panel doesn't count


----------



## neonion (Oct 7, 2019)

Corvida said:


> EXACTLY the same situation
> 
> his daughter MUST know first
> and off panel doesn't count


Well, Sarada will likely know.

But I don’t understand why she absolutely needs to learn first. 
It’s not a competition.


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 7, 2019)

Oh hell yeah. I hope we actually get some student master bonding. Not something superficial please.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 7, 2019)

if the arc is long enough then basically Sasuke and Boruto will be sleeping, camping, eating together 

at least you hope

so I hope bonding comes from that to the point of were we get that Boruto we have in the manga when he talked about his relations to Tentou

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Indra (Oct 7, 2019)

Sarada already learned about Sasuke's past in the novel


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 13, 2019)

thank you @Arrow for this pic


good enough for this thread lol


hopefully Sasuke isn't sidelined in this arc and we see more moments and development between Boruto and Sasuke 


*Next week is BOTH the manga chapter and the next episode on the same day *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justcamtro (Oct 13, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> thank you @Arrow for this pic
> 
> 
> good enough for this thread lol
> ...


Like Son Like Father

can't wait for next week!!


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 13, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Ew


I am sorry but derailment/drive by posts are not allowed here

letting you know before you mistakenly post again leading to MOD action


----------



## Raiden (Oct 14, 2019)

Guys, please don't derail other people's threads with silly posts.


----------



## Indra (Oct 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## OneShotPerfected (Oct 14, 2019)

Whoever designed the poll should have made the choices less contradicting and more clear for us


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 16, 2019)

I like it when Sasuke and Boruto are alone and are talking

since that is the only time I see both start discussing about current issues and theological beliefs on what is the react action, what to believe in and what to do

the ninja way or whatever

even this last one with then in the forest they started to analysis the pupil/student concept instead of just being like

teach me this and I'll teach you that or random chit chat as if they are family or friends


they go into concept that effect each other and aren't that confident in or had a bad experience with


Sasuke starts reflecting and Boruto starts being honest with himself and his lack of confidence for things around him


a unique dialogue between the two that is refreshing and not seen with anyone else 


hopefully we get more of that this arc


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 16, 2019)

I would like to know if saske helped him with jinraisen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Oct 16, 2019)

I  think this time travel arc will make Boruto appreciate Sasuke more and perhaps  the anime will elaborate  his goal better  but I don't think thats gonna push him as a character since we know he's not gonna change his perspective toward sasuke hence the manga.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 16, 2019)

Son Of Man said:


> I would like to know if saske helped him with jinraisen


if anything I'd be fine if Sasuke elaborated more with that lightning training

as for thunderclap I want Boruto himself to create it without Sasuke pitching in

just demonstrate stages pre creation to get the gist of it or something

like Sasuke showcases more Chidori demonstrations or tells Boruto to learn PL so that he can use said knowledge as a basis for thunderclap (been a long time since that chidori demonstration) 

still I doubt this small arc will have a training scene, let alone one that will lead to a new move


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Oct 16, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> if anything I'd be fine if Sasuke elaborated more with that lightning training
> 
> as for thunderclap I want Boruto himself to create it without Sasuke pitching in
> 
> ...



Maybe after this arc finish it will prompt them to train together since lately, boruto have been pestering Sasuke alot about training.  Even at the start of the mujina bandit arc, Sasuke still make presence around konoha  so there's a sign for that. OFC the Sasuke Shinden and the rest of the novels are inevitable gonna be adapted in the anime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neonion (Oct 16, 2019)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> I  think this time travel arc will make Boruto appreciate Sasuke more and perhaps  the anime will elaborate  his goal better  but I don't think that's gonna push him as a character since we know he's not gonna change his perspective toward sasuke hence the manga.


Well, I feel one of the issues the time travel arc will tackle is Boruto’s idolization of Sasuke. 
It’s a tad too much and quite childish. 

Right now, Boruto sees Sasuke as a perfect hero who can do no wrong, which contrasts with the way he perceives his own father.

This arc is the perfect opportunity to have Boruto become more mature and learn to balance his opinion. 

Naruto is not as bad as Boruto thinks he is. (ex: when he called Naruto “a good for nothing”)
And Sasuke is not as perfect as Boruto thinks he is. (ex: he automatically declared Sasuke was cooler than Jiraiya without even knowing Jiraiya). 

But yeah no matter what happen this arc, we already know Boruto’s admiration and goal won’t change.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 16, 2019)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> Maybe after this arc finish it will prompt them to train together since lately, boruto have been pestering Sasuke alot about training.  Even at the start of the mujina bandit arc, Sasuke still make presence around konoha  so there's a sign for that. OFC the Sasuke Shinden and the rest of the novels are inevitable gonna be adapted in the anime.


idk if that will happen this is SP

they always give non answers via arcs then reset the character

only thing that will give a permanent change is if they adapt the manga and move from there

they likely feel if they change someone (like Boruto learning thunderclap arrow) then they can't BS their way for another year with filler arcs


maybe they are waiting for the Kawaki arc to be complete for them to tackle the manga as a bloc


at most this arc will revitalize Boruto's vision/admiration for Sasuke in the more humble appreciation we see in the Shojiji arc

an attitude he has since Episode 66 but due to several character destroying/resetting arcs that characteristic was lost and now needs to be renewed

(Boruto in the beginning of the Urashiki arc was more like his pre Movie self when it came to Sasuke then what it is now)


----------



## MaskettaMan (Oct 16, 2019)

I'll be pleased if they both express reservations toward Naruto's new system of peace and where it's gotten him, and by extension, the rest of the shinobi world.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## neonion (Oct 27, 2019)

They handled the revelation of Sasuke’s past pretty well. 

It was cool watching Boruto put two and two together during the episode. 

His reaction was in character too. He was sad but understanding. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vilu (Oct 27, 2019)

neonion said:


> They handled the revelation of Sasuke’s past pretty well.
> 
> It was cool watching Boruto put two and two together during the episode.
> 
> ...


Wait till he finds out that Sasuke tried to kill his father.

Boruto: "So cool."


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 27, 2019)

Vilu said:


> Wait till he finds out that Sasuke tried to kill his father.
> 
> Boruto: "So cool."



That's not how he reacted in this episode though.


----------



## Indra (Oct 30, 2019)

neonion said:


> They handled the revelation of Sasuke’s past pretty well.
> 
> It was cool watching Boruto put two and two together during the episode.
> 
> ...


Can't wait for Sasuke and Boruto's conversation to continue.


----------



## neonion (Oct 30, 2019)

There is something bothering me in this ”Boruto figuring out the truth about Sasuke” plot:

Sasuke’s slashed headband. 

Boruto wore it and even kept it. So logically, Boruto should have known since the chunin exam that Sasuke has been once a nukenin.


----------



## Kurak (Oct 30, 2019)

You naive fools. 

Why would Boruto even need training with Sasuke when he has Karma that is magical tool for power ups. He'll be stronger than Sasuke and Naruto just with Karma. He has no need for mortals jutsu.


----------



## MaskettaMan (Oct 30, 2019)

Kurak said:


> Why would Boruto even need training with Sasuke when he has Karma that is magical tool for power ups.


To deprive Sarada of the one chance to connect with her father, of course.


----------



## Indra (Nov 1, 2019)

Kurak said:


> You naive fools.
> 
> Why would Boruto even need training with Sasuke when he has Karma that is magical tool for power ups. He'll be stronger than Sasuke and Naruto just with Karma. He has no need for mortals jutsu.


He can't even turn on Karma by himself yet


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 1, 2019)

Two things he needs to get from Sasuke:


*Chidori.*
*Kenjutsu.*


Kid could do the rest (Expand Thunderclap to have unique lightning variants, Use Gentle Fist, Karma, Jogan, etc...)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Corvida (Nov 2, 2019)

MaskettaMan said:


> To deprive Sarada of the one chance to connect with her father, of course.


I´m keeping this for the next time I call the aBorto father stealer


----------



## Indra (Nov 2, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Two things he needs to get from Sasuke:
> 
> 
> *Chidori.*
> ...


Waiting on Kenjutsu training since the damn Ao Arc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaskettaMan (Nov 2, 2019)

Indra said:


> Waiting on Kenjutsu training since the damn Ao Arc


I want to see him get that lightsaber again at some point.


----------



## Indra (Nov 3, 2019)

MaskettaMan said:


> I want to see him get that lightsaber again at some point.


Can he add lightning chakra to the saber though?


----------



## Indra (Nov 10, 2019)

Seems like Boruto is gonna learn more about Sasuke's past next week

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## justcamtro (Nov 10, 2019)

Indra said:


> Seems like Boruto is gonna learn more about Sasuke's past next week


two* next week is a break.


but yaaaaaaaas


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Nov 11, 2019)

Remember when naysayers were saying Boruto knows nothing about Sasuke's past.

Kishi put Boruto directly in the past 

Kishimoto out here handing out L's since 2016

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Nov 24, 2019)

Boruto learned about Sasuke's past fully

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## King Shark (Nov 24, 2019)

Still waiting for that Rasendori.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Indra (Nov 25, 2019)

The Orange Hokage said:


> Still waiting for that Rasendori.


We need that Lightning!Rasengan V2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## King Shark (Nov 25, 2019)

Indra said:


> We need that Lightning!Rasengan V2


Kodachi pls, let the VR in the manga be wind. Your very own novel had as wind so pls.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 25, 2019)

The Orange Hokage said:


> Kodachi pls, let the VR in the manga be wind. Your very own novel had as wind so pls.


we saw with Konohamaru that you can have more then one type of the same element rasengan

so I can see a chidori/rasengan and also a lightning vanishing rasengan

heck maybe even both with the power and the surprise


----------



## Indra (Nov 26, 2019)

The Orange Hokage said:


> Kodachi pls, let the VR in the manga be wind. Your very own novel had as wind so pls.


I kind of want it to stay as Lightning because of the connection to Kakashi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaskettaMan (Nov 26, 2019)

The Orange Hokage said:


> Kodachi pls, let the VR in the manga be wind. Your very own novel had as wind so pls.


Scientifically speaking, Lightning actually makes more sense for invisibility than Wind. Kodachi is a scientifically-minded person, so the change was probably his suggestion.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 26, 2019)

Indra said:


> I kind of want it to stay as Lightning because of the connection to Kakashi


plus we already have 3 wind rasengans lol

so having one lightning and then eventually maybe two lightnings isn't as crazy

plus how the lightning works to turn it invisible has been shown a lot via those scientific articles to the point that it makes more sense being lightning due to that then it does via wind


lastly the kid is called BOLT 

I 100% believe instead of another wind rasengan we will get another variant of a lightning rasengan by him

one that was intentionally made with putting lightning inside, instead of by accident



Also the Rasengan/Chidori Class Ball looks like the Jogan lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MaskettaMan (Nov 26, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> one that was intentionally made with putting lightning inside


_*Chidori Rasengan*_?_* *_


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 26, 2019)

MaskettaMan said:


> _*Chidori Rasengan*_?_* *_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Icantwant (Nov 27, 2019)

They write sasuke poorly.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 27, 2019)

Also guys I have a bunch of people on ignore now so if you see something is up in this thread that I can't pick up that is against the rules of the OP then just PM or @ a mod and they will handle it to keep this as civil as possible as they've already done (thank you again MODS of NF).

Thank you for the help all of you (users and Mods).


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2019)

I can definitely help if needed. I see things fastest if someone sends a report. Feel free to report and we can review .


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 27, 2019)

two things

I think with the Naruto/Kawaki bond focus from this arc we will see Kawaki do at least ONE Naruto trademark move against Boro 

most likely it will be shadow clone since they had some dialogue about it a few chapters ago and Kawaki showed interest in it

but I'd be fine even happy to have him also do the Rasengan since Kawaki most likely will be taken by Kara after this fight


there is a high chance for that and so with Naruto being sealed away I think him taking both the shadow clone jutsu as well as the rasengan would be good enough to imprint Naruto's style into him even if he won't ever have a chance to train with Naruto ever again


let's be honest here Naruto can't teach him sage mode anyway since Karma is likely going to act like the sage mode of this series in terms of boost so he has no need


I don't see summoning being used either


plus if Kawaki uses rasengan and shadowclones then it could lead to Boruto not solely relying on those two moves anymore and branching off due to the inevatable fight between them in the future

what do you think @Indra @Hussain @MaskettaMan @Iwabe4Hokage @The Orange Hokage ?

Good Idea or no?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## King Shark (Nov 27, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> two things
> 
> I think with the Naruto/Kawaki bond focus from this arc we will see Kawaki do at least ONE Naruto trademark move against Boro
> 
> ...


If he actually manages to summon more shadow clones than Boruto on the first try, then


----------



## MaskettaMan (Nov 27, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> what do you think @MaskettaMan



I don't know, he might have learned KB. He'd have no idea how a Rasengan works, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 27, 2019)

MaskettaMan said:


> I don't know, he might have learned KB. He'd have no idea how a Rasengan works, though.


I hope he learns rasengan though

it would help both parties I guess since Kawaki would have a strong ninjutsu too

both can use it anytime but both will need to have other moves too

plus having a rasengan but being a future enemy screams "fallen from grace" Naruto pupil more so then a shadow clone is

even though he barely was there with Naruto

that montage could just be stretched to be something like weeks of training then it being hours or days


----------



## justcamtro (Dec 8, 2019)

Is it first time Sasuke and Boruto smiles at each other as actual pupil and teacher?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## neonion (Dec 8, 2019)

JustCamTro said:


> Is it first time Sasuke and Boruto smiles at each other as actual pupil and teacher?


I don’t think so 

If I recall right, there are plenty of other instances where it happened.


----------



## neonion (Dec 8, 2019)

And at the end of the Shukaku arc: 



@JustCamTro

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 8, 2019)

neonion said:


> And at the end of the Shukaku arc:
> 
> 
> 
> @JustCamTro


Also during the Momo fight as well as during that flashback on the starts about the ninja will as well as when he confronted Boruto in the Hokage office as well as him laughing at Boruto saying that Sasuke was late for the picture of old gen 

tons of other ones I am forgetting 

multiple times the Sauce is at ease with his pupil

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## neonion (Dec 8, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Also during the Momo fight as well as during that flashback on the starts about the ninja will as well as when he confronted Boruto in the Hokage office as well as him laughing at Boruto saying that Sasuke was late for the picture of old gen
> 
> tons of other ones I am forgetting
> 
> multiple times the Sauce is at ease with his pupil


Forgot about that 
Sasuke loves his babysitter job, after all


----------



## Indra (Dec 11, 2019)

That Arc ended bad


----------



## neonion (Dec 11, 2019)

Indra said:


> That Arc ended bad


There is one episode left but I won’t hold my breath.

The three first episodes were good (127/128/129). Then when Urashiki showed up in past Konoha, it went to shit pretty quickly. 
It wasn’t just the ending that was bad.


----------



## Indra (May 19, 2020)

Time to revive for plot

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 19, 2020)

I mean if this doesn't get Sasuke off his lazy ass? 


Also get Boruto to be even more committed


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (May 20, 2020)

Naruto already knows that Boruto is advancing with karma since Kawaki has been training him to use it. He probably also knows that they wanna discover everything about it.

3 important questions I have and can’t wait to see them answered are:

1) Will Naruto change his mind about them training? Will he want them to not use it at all?
2) What will Sasuke have Boruto do about this situation? Will he like that Boruto has been progressing karma or will he feel it just puts him at greater risk. Sasuke has considerable influence over Boruto so this should be interesting.

3) what if Naruto and Sasuke disagree on how to deal with karma? What if one wants them to progress it while the other doesn’t. Do they take there respected pupils and do there own thing? (I doubt this).

I’m really hyped on how the Sasuke-Boruto and Kawaki-Naruto bond develops from this. I just don’t see how you allow Kawaki and Boruto to continue using karma after this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 20, 2020)

I remember people scoffed at other who said Boruto leaving the village may become a possibility but with the recent information we've received this may actually become more likely.

At least in the future. 

Hopefully it is to the point were they wrongfully revoke his ninja status even though he is innocent, maybe because they fear him or he fears himself. 


Regardless the sooner he leaves Team 7 the better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (May 20, 2020)

I love the Boruto-Sasuke and Kawaki-Natuto panel in the last page of the chapter. Pretty cool. Naruto is Kawakis mentor. Sasuke is Borutos mentor. Plus the past antagonist and protagonist and new protagonist and antagonist. 

Now we just need to develop Boruto and Kawakis rivalry more.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 20, 2020)

Iwabe4Hokage said:


> I love the Boruto-Sasuke and Kawaki-Natuto panel in the last page of the chapter. Pretty cool. Naruto is Kawakis mentor. Sasuke is Borutos mentor. Plus the past antagonist and protagonist and new protagonist and antagonist.
> 
> Now we just need to develop Boruto and Kawakis rivalry more.


I don't think their is going to be a "rivalry" in terms of what Naruto and Sasuke were

but in terms of relevance and power levels they will go hand in hand as a duo 

I'd say it is better to call them the new duos then the new rivals 

at least for now


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (May 20, 2020)

Piccolo said:


> I don't think their is going to be a "rivalry" in terms of what Naruto and Sasuke were
> 
> but in terms of relevance and power levels they will go hand in hand as a duo
> 
> ...


As long as I get to see them fight over and over again at different stages I can accept this. 

I know we’re tired of all the spars Boruto has been in. But I’m never bored of him sparring with Kawaki. I think they’ll make for great flashback in there real fights. Kinda like Obito and Kawaki.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2020)

Boruto and Sasuke are gonna leave the Village soon, I'm calling it now


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (May 20, 2020)

Yeah they have no choice. You can’t let Boruto and Kawaki to continue to resonate. All that’s doing is speeding up the process. This means that they can’t be in village together.

I’m kinda sad about this because then we won’t be receiving Kawaki-Boruto moments. I feel like there relationship should be developed more.

What other option is there? It’s already progressing but resonating will only increase it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (May 20, 2020)

What Sasuke should teach Boruto: Genjutsu resistance. He shouldn’t have such a big weakness. Doesn’t make much sense for him to have this weakness since he has great chakra control and was taught genjutsu resistance in the academy. But there quick to have him fall for them. Naruto parallels. 

What Naruto should teach Kawaki: Shadow clones. During the small time skip we seen panels of kawaki doing different types of training. We seen him doing tree walking, shuriken training, and practicing hand seals (could be for shadow clones or earth style). I think shadow clones will fit him well since he’s a brawler and doesn’t know ninjutsu yet (chakra natures).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 20, 2020)

Iwabe4Hokage said:


> What Sasuke should teach Boruto: Genjutsu resistance. He shouldn’t have such a big weakness. Doesn’t make much sense for him to have this weakness since he has great chakra control and was taught genjutsu resistance in the academy. But there quick to have him fall for them. Naruto parallels.



for Base Boruto?

I guess but Jogan Boruto and maybe even Momo byakugan Boruto will likely be immune to it due to both eyes being Otsutsuki eyes.

It is like saying Momo or Isshiki can fall under Genjutsu lol.

But yeah for the anime at least he needs it for his base and said anime literally within the same episode were he fell under said genjutsu had Lord Shikadai be immune to it since Mirai apparently built up his Genjutsu resistance.

So for the anime at least the same could be applied for Boruto. 



Iwabe4Hokage said:


> What Naruto should teach Kawaki: Shadow clones. During the small time skip we seen panels of kawaki doing different types of training. We seen him doing tree walking, shuriken training, and practicing hand seals (could be for shadow clones or earth style). I think shadow clones will fit him well since he’s a brawler and doesn’t know ninjutsu yet (chakra natures).


Honestly I thought he would've had shadow clones by now but he didn't.

For a fight that literally focused on Kawaki's feelings for Naruto they really did miss the opportunity to have him at least do some Naruto taught move to showcase how he is no longer the same Kawaki that was under Kara's thumb.

Lol another hit against that crappy Boro fight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (May 20, 2020)

Piccolo said:


> for Base Boruto?
> 
> I guess but Jogan Boruto and maybe even Momo byakugan Boruto will likely be immune to it due to both eyes being Otsutsuki eyes.
> 
> ...


Yeah he should have been had some type of ninjutsu by the Boro fight and showed it. Would have been nice if it were shadow clones.

The Boro fight just messed over everyone besides Sarada. I like Boruto, Mitsuki and Kawaki and I’m not happy with their performances tbh.

Another jutsu kawaki should/could learn is Earth wall. Naruto showed this versus Momoshiki and Boruto (during there first spar). Earth style is one of the 2 chakra natures Boruto doesn’t have so this would be cool for Kawaki.


----------



## Indra (May 21, 2020)

Will Naruto still train Kawaki tho


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 21, 2020)

Indra said:


> Will Naruto still train Kawaki tho


I am guessing yes.

Especially if KK loses against Jigen/Isshiki and Kawaki isn't taken away and separated by Naruto.

Before I thought no since Naruto was sealed but we already saw where that went.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (May 22, 2020)

I hope that we get a montage of Sasuke training Boruto while Naruto trains Kawaki. Their very different teachers dealing with very different students. I want to see the interactions and teaching methods. 

Boruto learns stuff quickly and is smart. With him being more mature and out of his chunin exam phase, I would like to see them training now compared to then. 

Sasuke imo just has to hammer home being calm, analytical and thoughtful during battle. Boruto was like this versus Shojoji. Boruto has been shown to be rash, so this will do him well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neonion (May 22, 2020)

Iwabe4Hokage said:


> I hope that we get a montage of Sasuke training Boruto while Naruto trains Kawaki. Their very different teachers dealing with very different students. I want to see the interactions and teaching methods.
> 
> Boruto learns stuff quickly and is smart. With him being more mature and out of his chunin exam phase, I would like to see them training now compared to then.
> 
> Sasuke imo just has to hammer home being calm, analytical and thoughtful during battle. Boruto was like this versus Shojoji. Boruto has been shown to be rash, so this will do him well.


That’s crazy how Kawaki is one of the strongest genin who can open S/T portals and transfer chakra, and yet he still has to learn most of the basic.
We already had a montage of Naruto training him but it was very short.
I’m excited to see Naruto as teacher.

I believe he will be a better teacher than Sasuke.

Sasuke is basically “Do this and do that and I’m not going to help you further. You’re on your own.”

That’s why he needed the proof of Boruto being skilled enough before teaching him because he won’t bother much.

While Naruto is more patient and more suited for someone like Kawaki who has basically no ninjutsu skills.


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (May 22, 2020)

neonion said:


> That’s crazy how Kawaki is one of the strongest genin who can open S/T portals and transfer chakra, and yet he still has to learn most of the basic.
> We already had a montage of Naruto training him but it was very short.
> I’m excited to see Naruto as teacher.
> 
> ...


Yeah Kawakis power scaling is high already. Dude is just now learning tree walking but can blast half of someone’s body away. Learning shinobi tactics and basics will help him rely less on big powerful moves or karma in the future.

Naruto will be a great teacher for him. Naruto will understand if he’s confused or frustrated while training and will be patient. I think there the perfect pair.

Sasuke knows of Borutos genius/skill which makes him want to push Boruto more to achieve greatness. He isn’t going to go easy on Boruto and tbh I don’t think Boruto needs someone to go easy on him. To me, it’s good if Boruto is challenged and forced to make decisions or figure out things.

I fear that Naruto and Boruto would spend too much time goofing off. On the other hand, Boruto and Sasuke have been shown hanging out in trees instead of training..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 5, 2020)

Note when KK burnt away Jigen, Isshiki rose back up like a phoenix?

That was most likely deliberate as some stated in the manga thread...

Before had we had phoenix stuff appear for Neji, Boruto's uncle on which he is named after. Momo actually using a pheonix pheasant in battle, etc...

But Isshiki has a Dharma eye which basically signifies more reincarnation then the Rinnegan does.... So if Kawaki got something like fire as his main affinity I can see his summoning being a phoenix.

It would make sense eve more then Boruto due to Neji/Momo.


The eye is the key here... and so Boruto will counter with a Dragon summon. He is already contracted to Ryuuchi cave and we had hints of the Dragon Palace.

Ironically the Dragon King isn't usually molded/compared with fire but instead wind, water and lightning... STORM.

And guess who has all three? Boruto so a Storm Dragon and a Fire Phoenix.


Appropriate themes for the two.


----------



## Indra (Jul 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 5, 2020)

The disrespect tho


----------



## Indra (Jul 5, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> The disrespect tho


My sides


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## neonion (Jul 9, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


>


 


This one is also perfect for this thread

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 9, 2020)

neonion said:


> This one is also perfect for this thread


Yeah this is a pretty good one.

Hopefully Kawaki has more time to train with Naruto a lot.

Eventually Boruto and Sasuke will begin...

Timeskip can't come soon enough. They are going to go so far with their new dojutsus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Indra (Jul 9, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


>


Boruto: like this Sasuke
Sasuke: yes you have achieved ultimate gay


----------



## Indra (Jul 19, 2020)

Hype incoming


----------



## neonion (Jul 19, 2020)

Indra said:


> Hype incoming


It reminds of the chunin exam.
Boruto about to show his worth again and answer Sasuke’s question with acts.


----------



## Indra (Jul 19, 2020)

neonion said:


> It reminds of the chunin exam.
> Boruto about to show his worth again and answer Sasuke’s question with acts.


It does seem like a callback to that exact moment. I'm actually really excited about Boruto's character that's incoming.

We might see some good shit for once


----------



## Kurak (Jul 19, 2020)

The only training you are going to get from Kodachi is time skip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 19, 2020)

Kurak said:


> The only training you are going to get from Kodachi is time skip.


Let a ninja dream


----------



## Kurak (Jul 19, 2020)

Indra said:


> Let a ninja dream


Never


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 19, 2020)

They finally talked again since when? The Shojiji arc LMAO maybe the Momo arc?

Damn, I wonder like the Urashiki invasion if Sasuke and Boruto will be together like glue while Naruto sticks with Kawaki?

Sasuke is likely going to be like... "stick with me Boruto and observe".


----------



## neonion (Jul 19, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> They finally talked again since when? The Shojiji arc LMAO maybe the Momo arc?
> 
> Damn, I wonder like the Urashiki invasion if Sasuke and Boruto will be together like glue while Naruto sticks with Kawaki?
> 
> Sasuke is likely going to be like... "stick with me Boruto and observe".


I don’t know what their plan is going to be, to be honest. 

Naruto’s plan was basically, I and Sasuke fight Isshiki alone, Boruto you stay in the back, but it seems like Sasuke has a different plan.

Maybe he will ask Naruto to stay with Kawaki and hide him, and ask Boruto to follow him instead which is basically suicidal but it should buy Naruto and Kawaki some time. He may already know there is no chance to win even if Naruto and he fight him together.

Naruto will be a better protection than Boruto for everyone, for the village and for Kawaki.

Sasuke and Naruto fighting Isshiki together is the most predictable outcome but if they are defeated quickly then Konoha is basically left unprotected and Kawaki is 100% fucked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 19, 2020)

neonion said:


> I don’t know what their plan is going to be, to be honest.
> 
> Naruto’s plan was basically, I and Sasuke fight Isshiki alone, Boruto you stay in the back, but it seems like Sasuke has a different plan.
> 
> ...


Yeah maybe Sasuke like the Momo arc will think of something or maybe he wants to make sure potential vessels and dormant vessels always have either Naruto or him sticking to them at all times.

He also seems to want to make Boruto learn something and so he will likely want to see Boruto see what he is going to do and what he will try to accomplish as a guidance to follow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neonion (Jul 19, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Yeah maybe Sasuke like the Momo arc will think of something or maybe he wants to make sure potential vessels and dormant vessels always have either Naruto or him sticking to them at all times.
> 
> He also seems to want to make Boruto learn something and so he will likely want to see Boruto see what he is going to do and what he will try to accomplish as a guidance to follow.


We’ll see. The preview for chapter 49 tells us Boruto will confront Isshiki. It could be misguiding  or he is really included in the plan.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 19, 2020)

neonion said:


> We’ll see. The preview for chapter 49 tells us Boruto will confront Isshiki. It could be misguiding  or he is really included in the plan.


Boruto will confront Isshiki... how many times did we hear that in those previews 

still this time it may actually happen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 19, 2020)

neonion said:


> I don’t know what their plan is going to be, to be honest.
> 
> Naruto’s plan was basically, I and Sasuke fight Isshiki alone, Boruto you stay in the back, but it seems like Sasuke has a different plan.
> 
> ...


Love how Sasuke has confidence in Boruto’s abilities tbh; he was sure Boruto could make a difference back in Momoshiki’s dimension.

He’s likely thinking the same thing here. He’s prolly the one who understands Boruto’s potential the most.


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 19, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Boruto will confront Isshiki... how many times did we hear that in those previews
> 
> still this time it may actually happen


This time it’s definitely happening, but funny how he never actually met Isshiki in Jigen’s body lol.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 19, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Love how Sasuke has confidence in Boruto’s abilities tbh; he was sure Boruto could make a difference back in Momoshiki’s dimension.
> 
> He’s likely thinking the same thing here. He’s prolly the one who understands Boruto’s potential the most.


Again Sasuke's agenda is making sure Boruto carries his torch he wants a successor more so then Naruto who is just teaching Kawaki just because.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 19, 2020)

Boruto is there and the fate bros are going to lose, there is no other moment for Boruto to meet Isshiki, adding the fact that Boruto most likely is going to be with Kawaki in the moment Isshiki wants to take him.


----------



## neonion (Jul 19, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Boruto is there and the fate bros are going to lose, there is no other moment for Boruto to meet Isshiki, adding the fact that Boruto most likely is going to be with Kawaki in the moment Isshiki wants to take him.


The thing is I hope Naruto and Sasuke finally witness Borushiki (or the Jougan) and if they lose and Boruto is in different location with Kawaki, it won’t happen. 
I don’t know how they will make it work.


----------



## Indra (Jul 19, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Boruto is there and the fate bros are going to lose, there is no other moment for Boruto to meet Isshiki, adding the fact that Boruto most likely is going to be with Kawaki in the moment Isshiki wants to take him.


People are speculating Jogan since Otsutsuki encounters = Dojutsu.

Although I don't feed the crazy


----------



## neonion (Jul 19, 2020)

Indra said:


> People are speculating Jogan since Otsutsuki encounters = Dojutsu.
> 
> Although I don't feed the crazy


I don’t see any other occasion for the Jougan to show up in the manga before the time skip. (Unless they are reserving the Jougan for part 2 only.)
But Borushiki + Jougan could maybe too much idk. 
If I had to pick I’m more interested in a Momoshiki/Isshiki’s scene than a Jougan apparition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 19, 2020)

Indra said:


> People are speculating Jogan since Otsutsuki encounters = Dojutsu.
> 
> Although I don't feed the crazy


It needs to be a definite awakening this time, and not him just awakening it temporarily and then it goes away and he forgets about it afterwards.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 19, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> It needs to be a definite awakening this time, and not him just awakening it temporarily and then it goes away and he forgets about it afterwards.


Yup and it needs to do something were Sasuke or Naruto sees it and is like.

"This can be exploited." and so afterwards we get training or focus on it.

Maybe it does something like stopping the Karma or maybe it does something were Sasuke like with the VR sees it being usable against Isshiki in the future and so he goes and makes sure Boruto learns how to use it.

Maybe Boruto MENTIONS TONERI's dream and so the seek out Toneri?

Crazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neonion (Jul 19, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Yup and it needs to do something were Sasuke or Naruto sees it and is like.
> 
> "This can be exploited." and so afterwards we get training or focus on it.
> 
> ...


I think the Jougan will counter Isshiki’s eye, rather than Karma. 

The Jougan is linked to dimension and time (in the anime it was suggested Boruto could see Momoshiki and move because of the Jougan), just like Isshiki’s dojutsu (minus the shrinking).

Anyway his eye needs to be trained because alone it won’t awaken. Time to bring back Toneri once the whole Karma stuff is over.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 19, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Yup and it needs to do something were Sasuke or Naruto sees it and is like.
> 
> "This can be exploited." and so afterwards we get training or focus on it.
> 
> ...


Also Naruto: “Boruto, I’m sorry I didn’t believe you when you were talking about your eye power. I should have trusted you. “


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 19, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Also Naruto: “Boruto, I’m sorry I didn’t believe you when you were talking about your eye power. I should have trusted you. “


He will never do that. 

Would pretend he never said that to begin with.


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 19, 2020)

neonion said:


> I think the Jougan will counter Isshiki’s eye, rather than Karma.
> 
> The Jougan is linked to dimension and time (in the anime it was suggested Boruto could see Momoshiki and move because of the Jougan), just like Isshiki’s dojutsu (minus the shrinking).
> 
> Anyway his eye needs to be trained because alone it won’t awaken. Time to bring back Toneri once the whole Karma stuff is over.


I-if they actually have the intention of bringing him back. 

I really want this invasion to be done as quickly as possible tbh.

Curious as to how the remaining 3 chapters of this volume will pan out. This chapter ended up as I thought last month, with Isshiki arriving at Konoha. Things will be moving fast and perhaps they’re intent on settling with this whole Kawaki arc quickly.

Time to move on to new stuff.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 19, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> I-if they actually have the intention of bringing him back.
> 
> I really want this invasion to be done as quickly as possible tbh.
> 
> ...


This chapter was the start of a new volume right?

I wonder if this volume with be the conclusion to Part 1?


----------



## Indra (Jul 19, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> This chapter was the start of a new volume right?
> 
> I wonder if this volume with be the conclusion to Part 1?


Do we have a name for this Arc yet?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 19, 2020)

Indra said:


> Do we have a name for this Arc yet?


I believe we are still in the Kawaki arc but at its "climax".

I believe Kodachi on his twitter if I remember correctly was the one to not only name it as such via a tweet but I remember he did the same for the start AO Arc.

Either he gave up in tweeting the title of a new arc once it arrives or we are still in the Kawaki arc.


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (Jul 19, 2020)

Honestly Naruto is going to feel really bad if Iishiki succeeds in giving karma back to kawaki. He knows what it feels like to be seen and treated as just a vessel for another being. He knows how much Kawaki has suffered throughout his life. Kawaki is trying to be better but this could be setback for any progress he’s made. 

I really want Naruto to do all he can to protect Kawaki from Iishiki. Kawaki will probably want to give himself up to keep Naruto safe (Like he previously tried to do) but he needs to know that Naruto, Boruto and the village is doing all it can to protect him. 

I find it sad that we didn’t even get Kawakis perspective of not having karma anymore before Iishiki showed back up to give it to him again.


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (Jul 19, 2020)

I think someone close to Boruto is dying, getting sealed or something. This to me screams to be the beginning of Momoshikis prophecy coming true about Boruto “losing everything”. This could come in a abundance of ways but I think it starts here. This will be the true test of Borutos character and will. How much is he willing to endure to protect the village and/or save the world. Despite him steadily losing everything he’ll need to continue forward somehow. Iishiki has been downplaying the heart and roles of shinobis for a while now. I think Boruto (or Naruto) could be the first to honestly prove him wrong. 

As for him actually fighting. I want to see the Jogan. Not the momoshiki transformation since Boruto doesn’t even remember it. 

If all else fails like Naruto and Sasuke defeated, he’s defeated and whatnot. I would like to see him offer himself up as vessel for Iishiki. This would mean trying to spar Kawaki of a burden he’s had to deal with for a long time. This would also mean trying to overwrite or get rid of Momoshikis karma. This would show the lengths Boruto is willing to go to protect his family (since he views Kawaki as a bother). He knows all of the pain Kawaki has gone through by having karma. Iishiki won’t take the deal of making Boruto his vessel but I could see Boruto offering to spare Kawaki.


----------



## Indra (Jul 19, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> I believe we are still in the Kawaki arc but at its "climax".
> 
> I believe Kodachi on his twitter if I remember correctly was the one to not only name it as such via a tweet but I remember he did the same for the start AO Arc.
> 
> Either he gave up in tweeting the title of a new arc once it arrives or we are still in the Kawaki arc.


Could of swore that shit was over mane


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 19, 2020)

Indra said:


> Could of swore that shit was over mane


Nah over 2+ Years and counting.


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 20, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> This chapter was the start of a new volume right?
> 
> I wonder if this volume with be the conclusion to Part 1?


Yup. Curious to see how the current volume will end and transit into the next one.

I'd like it to be the end of P1 ninja...  but pretty optimistic about it.

If anything at most it will take 2 volumes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neonion (Jul 20, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Yup. Curious to see how the current volume will end and transit into the next one.
> 
> I'd like it to be the end of P1 ninja...  but pretty optimistic about it.
> 
> If anything at most it will take 2 volumes.


3 chapters to wrap part 1 would be a bit rushed. I would say 2 volumes left (including this one) is more likely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 20, 2020)

neonion said:


> 3 chapters to wrap part 1 would be a bit rushed. I would say 2 volumes left (including this one) is more likely.


I think the last 2 chapters or so of the next volume will be about the aftermath of the invasion. Could even be just one.

Will revolve around the main characters reflecting about what happened, and it'll be crucial especially in regards to the paths Boruto and Kawaki will take in the future.

Afterwards the time-skip will begin with the volume that comes afterwards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 20, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Nah over 2+ Years and counting.


That can only mean the Arc ends after Isshiki implants Karma again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 21, 2020)

I wonder if KK is going to train Kawaki. I've been thinking about it, but if Isshikj goes after KK. He might ask him to train Kawaki, or die. 

How else is Naruto's teachings going to happen? We all know Kawaki is going to get kidnapped.


----------



## neonion (Jul 21, 2020)

Indra said:


> I wonder if KK is going to train Kawaki. I've been thinking about it, but if Isshikj goes after KK. He might ask him to train Kawaki, or die.
> 
> How else is Naruto's teachings going to happen? We all know Kawaki is going to get kidnapped.


I don’t think Kawaki will get kidnapped. 
It’s Isshiki’s best interest if he stays in Konoha with Boruto. Isshiki is dying anyway, so what’s the point of kidnapping him?


----------



## Indra (Jul 21, 2020)

neonion said:


> I don’t think Kawaki will get kidnapped.
> It’s Isshiki’s best interest if he stays in Konoha with Boruto. Isshiki is dying anyway, so what’s the point of kidnapping him?


He already knows this. He probably will have Code or someone takeover


----------



## neonion (Jul 21, 2020)

Indra said:


> He already knows this. He probably will have Code or someone takeover


Code is not Isshiki’s level. We don’t know yet his abilities but he was said to be Boro’s level.
What would prevent Konoha from getting Kawaki back? Code and Delta shouldn’t be hard to defeat. Especially since Amado knows how to deactivate her. One word and she is out. 

To be honest, Kawaki spending the whole timeskip with these two will be a letdown. They have nothing to teach him and in terms of character development, he is not going to get any.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 21, 2020)

neonion said:


> Code is not Isshiki’s level. We don’t know yet his abilities but he was said to be Boro’s level.
> What would prevent Konoha from getting Kawaki back? Code and Delta shouldn’t be hard to defeat. Especially since Amado knows how to deactivate her. One word and she is out.
> 
> To be honest, Kawaki spending the whole timeskip with these two will be a letdown. They have nothing to teach him and in terms of character development, he is not going to get any.


How else is Kawaki going to learn Jigen's techniques? Unless Isshiki himself can do it somehow


----------



## neonion (Jul 21, 2020)

Indra said:


> How else is Kawaki going to learn Jigen's techniques? Unless Isshiki himself can do it somehow


Same way Boruto will learn Momoshiki’s techniques, I guess. 
Either it’s instinctive like how they opened the portals. Either Isshiki will teach him directly. He will still be there, anyway. 
I doubt Code or Delta know much about them anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 21, 2020)

neonion said:


> Same way Boruto will learn Momoshiki’s techniques, I guess.
> Either it’s instinctive like how they opened the portals. Either Isshiki will teach him directly. He will still be there, anyway.
> I doubt Code or Delta know much about them anyway.


My money is on Code, but we'll see what happens.

I still have a bad feeling about Amado as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neonion (Jul 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 23, 2020)

Happy B-Day to the Sauce.

The upcoming chapters will likely be the future multi year direction his character is heading.

Hopefully he and Boruto go off and train somewhere far, far, faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar away.

Just to get away from resonance but also due to the chaos forcing their hand to do such. PLUS it is exciting to have the story split into two. Very Shonen "Timeskip" esque. (See Toriko, OP, Naruto, Black Clover, etc...). 

We shall see in the future. The poll will be answered likely by the end of this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## neonion (Jul 25, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


>


That could be cool. Ikemoto wouldn’t have to come up with a new dimension since he only knows how to draw wasteland and it would still be a change. Plus it would be real training.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 25, 2020)

After this Isshiki confrontation, this thread will hopefully get a lot of mileage.

We waited a long time but it may finally bear fruit. Hopefully some new moves are learnt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## neonion (Jul 25, 2020)

On another note, I hate this common idea that KK should train Boruto. It makes no sense. 

Jiraiya’s clone training Boruto would be the worst thing that could happen to his character. It would be a stupid copy of Naruto. 
Plus, all he can teach Boruto is Toad SM (which is a big no for me) unless they decide to make of Boruto a fire specialist like KK.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 25, 2020)

neonion said:


> On another note, I hate this common idea that KK should train Boruto. It makes no sense.
> 
> Jiraiya’s clone training Boruto would be the worst thing that could happen to his character. It would be a stupid copy of Naruto.
> Plus, all he can teach Boruto is Toad SM (which is a big no for me) unless they decide to make of Boruto a fire specialist like KK.


Yeah fire and sage mode makes the idea mute.

He barely knows anything about Karma/Kama too so that is mute too.

Even Sasuke barely has anything but kenjutsu and lightning expertise for Boruto.

Boruto doesn't need Sage mode since he has Karma and he is also a dojutsu, lightning user.

Anything KK has that isn't fire or whatever Boruto doesn't need.

Kawaki though... at least for rasengan and fire...

But Naruto will be first dips to teach that kid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 25, 2020)

Besides, Jiraiya was Naruto’s master... would be weird to have his clone be Boruto’s master quite frankly.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 25, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Besides, Jiraiya was Naruto’s master... would be weird to have his clone be Boruto’s master quite frankly.


As for Kawaki I am guessing the whole turn for the worst will happen midway into the timeskip

meaning I hope Naruto finishes his promise to train the kid too before then

teach him everything about being a ninja and he can go from there to make his one moves/style

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## King Shark (Jul 25, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Besides, Jiraiya was Naruto’s master... would be weird to have his clone be Boruto’s master quite frankly.


Wouldn't it be a strange turn of events if KK ended up being Kawaki's master.


----------



## neonion (Jul 25, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> As for Kawaki I am guessing the whole turn for the worst will happen midway into the timeskip
> 
> meaning I hope Naruto finishes his promise to train the kid too before then
> 
> teach him everything about being a ninja and he can go from there to make his one moves/style


I have the feeling Naruto will be sealed away during the upcoming battle.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 25, 2020)

neonion said:


> I have the feeling Naruto will be sealed away during the upcoming battle.


for some reason I don't feel this will be the case for Naruto

I feel in my gut that he has a better chance this coming fight then Sasuke

as for later? Look out for Kawaki lol


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 25, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> As for Kawaki I am guessing the whole turn for the worst will happen midway into the timeskip
> 
> meaning I hope Naruto finishes his promise to train the kid too before then
> 
> teach him everything about being a ninja and he can go from there to make his one moves/style


It’s possible, but I think it’ll be set in motion starting now. Like how his ‘change’ will occur. The current turn of events will be a lot of beginnings for many characters I feel... like Boruto’s ‘losing of everything’, Kawaki’s ‘change’, etc.



Barry said:


> Wouldn't it be a strange turn of events if KK ended up being Kawaki's master.


For some reason I think we won’t see KK till the time-skip.

He’ll likely go into hiding for now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## neonion (Jul 25, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> for some reason I don't feel this will be the case for Naruto
> 
> I feel in my gut that he has a better chance this coming fight then Sasuke
> 
> as for later? Look out for Kawaki lol


I still have the feeling that Naruto needs to leave the story before the end of part 1 and this fight against Isshiki is the perfect moment.

As long as he is here, the new generation can’t really grow, especially Boruto.

That's why Hiruzen died in Naruto.

And I don’t think there is room for another battle in which Naruto fight Isshiki again and loses. It would be the third.
If we are waiting for Kawaki to turn evil and send Naruto away, then we are going to wait forever.

We wouldn’t really feel the weight of his disappearance, at this point if he leave at an advanced stage of the story. He needs to be gone for a long time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 25, 2020)

neonion said:


> I still have the feeling that Naruto needs to leave the story before the end of part 1 and this fight against Isshiki is the perfect moment.
> 
> As long as he is here, the new generation can’t really grow, especially Boruto.
> 
> ...


I agree too but I feel Kawaki and Boruto will be seperated and so for some time at least they may just ignore Konoha only to come back and focus on Kawaki while Naruto is offscreen

by then Naruto already taught Kawaki a bunch of things


the whole "I'll send you where I sent the 7th" makes me feel Kawaki himself did that and it was recent 

the story can go on without Naruto, you just need to change locations 


well we shall see in the coming months right? 


Moment of truth for the direction of the two boys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 25, 2020)

neonion said:


> I have the feeling Naruto will be sealed away during the upcoming battle.


When Kawaki said ‘the age of shinobi is over’, it kind of sounded to me like dealing with Naruto first was the first step to it for him. 

Felt something like he recently did, and perhaps it’s included in Boruto’s ‘can’t believe you went this far’ other than destroying the village.


----------



## neonion (Jul 25, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> When Kawaki said ‘the age of shinobi is over’, it kind of sounded to me like dealing with Naruto first was the first step to it for him.
> 
> Felt something like he recently did, and perhaps it’s included in Boruto’s ‘can’t believe you went this far’ other than destroying the village.


I hope not. It would be like the pot all over again or the chunin exam with Naruto disappearing like a damsel in distress only for a short while. There is nothing really tragic about it, unless he dies, since it happened before.

Naruto being gone for years adds more weight to the story in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 25, 2020)

neonion said:


> I hope not. It would be like the pot all over again or the chunin exam with Naruto disappearing like a damsel in distress only for a short while. There is nothing really tragic about it, unless he dies, since it happened before.
> 
> Naruto being gone for years adds more weight to the story in my opinion.


true it does but I feel the whole Naruto only being present in the beginning of Boruto's story just means Boruto's location will be so that Naruto isn't present rather then Naruto himself actually being taken out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 25, 2020)

neonion said:


> I hope not. It would be like the pot all over again or the chunin exam with Naruto disappearing like a damsel in distress only for a short while. There is nothing really tragic about it, unless he dies, since it happened before.
> 
> Naruto being gone for years adds more weight to the story in my opinion.


I also feel the sooner Naruto is taken out of the picture, the better it is. Now is indeed the perfect time.

Plus, it’s highly likely he’ll get embarrassed once more against Isshiki. Would be kinda out of place to have him get embarrassed _here_, and then have Kawaki take him out some time later on.

I’m intrigued by Kawaki’s outfit in the FF though, especially his pants and overall outfit as it’s possible he’s trying to emulate Isshiki. Since Isshiki‘s will resides in Kawaki’s body at that particular point in time, perhaps he’s been able to exert a strong influence over Kawaki.

Isshiki’s views on shinobi might be linked with Kawaki’s desire to end the age of shinobi.

That aside, I wonder if we’ll start seeing some Boruto-Momo interactions, kinda like we had with Boruto and Garaga. 

Momo might manifest himself to Boruto at some point I feel, and it may occur in the coming chapters.


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 25, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> true it does but I feel the whole Naruto only being present in the beginning of Boruto's story just means Boruto's location will be so that Naruto isn't present rather then Naruto himself actually being taken out


Hmm, that’s possible as well. 

I prefer Naruto getting taken out though tbh.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 25, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Hmm, that’s possible as well.
> 
> I prefer Naruto getting taken out though tbh.


yeah but how things are slowly being trickled to us it makes me feel that Kawaki is the one that put Naruto away

at least in that timefreeze dimension

as for how they'd make it so that Naruto was less relevant in the story, like my last post they'd just have it so that the story focuses on seperate locations or plots away from Konoha

like them investigating somewhere for a mission or them being tossed away somewhere


well we shall see were it takes us in the coming months


the story is now moving on two passing the torch to these two

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Indra (Jul 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 28, 2020)

Corvida said:


> Never


I am going to report you. @Raiden


----------



## Corvida (Jul 28, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> I am going to report you. @Raiden


 I did it first
 thinking it was the other thread so go on


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 28, 2020)

Corvida said:


> I did it first
> thinking it was the other thread so go on


Then please leave if you have nothing else to add.


Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 28, 2020)

So far Kawaki can only walk on trees and conjure/mold chakra

plus I guess throwing shurikens but that is pretty pointless, especially with his nano tech already doing such

Naruto needs to finish teaching him the basics of a shinobi like ninjutsu, taijutsu, genjutsu, fuinjutsu, etc...

walking on water which is different from walking on trees as well as element training

just so he is at least at the starting point like the rest of the new gen once they graduated the academy

the manga can skip it and just say Naruto taught him but the anime since it has issues with content can at least show us him learning that in an episode or two

also he really wants to learn shadow clones, he said it more then three times so him not getting that would be a kick to his face honestly

at least give him the bloody thing lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neonion (Jul 28, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> So far Kawaki can only walk on trees and conjure/mold chakra
> 
> plus I guess throwing shurikens but that is pretty pointless, especially with his nano tech already doing such
> 
> ...


The fight against Boro was probably not important enough to show him use ninjutsu. They are most likely reserving it for later when Naruto and Isshiki can see him.

Maybe in the next chapters, he will finally use shadow clones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 28, 2020)

neonion said:


> The fight against Boro was probably not important enough to show him use ninjutsu. They are most likely reserving it for later when Naruto and Isshiki can see him.
> 
> Maybe in the next chapters, he will finally use shadow clones.


I don't remember but I think even after that training montage Kawaki said for Naruto to hurry up and teach him the shadow clones.

So he hasn't learnt it yet with all the drama that happened in the same day.

Post Isshiki's invasion I hope Kawaki isn't taking away so more training can happen later. Maybe to prep him the basics, etc... so that once they find a way to get rid of karma he at least has the foundation to do so. That and just a nice nod to Naruto in saying regardless of him being the vessel or not Naruto will still teach him, etc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 28, 2020)

Use of shadow clones would be interesting, especially when combining them with use of Sukunahikona.

Clones can even be employed in order to absorb an attack more effectively.

Boruto and Kawaki can do that, by creating a few shadow clones and have them absorb an attack, whilst the original charges at an enemy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 29, 2020)

So many possibilities come with shadow clones, especially when used in a creative way. Take Boruto for instance, with a single clone he can...

Launch TCA whilst his clone uses Gale Palm
Launch TCA whilst his clone uses Surging Sea
Use Gale Palm whilst his clone uses Surging Sea
The last one especially could mimic what Naruto and Yamato did in the IA, when they created a gigantic vortex of water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheMoonsShadow (Jul 29, 2020)

Boruto using shadow clones (with Karma activated) would be over kill. (I think he’ll use Karma+ Shadow clones to train/get stronger faster). 

But just imagine Boruto in either Karma mode with shadow clones and jougan activated + teleportation and fast lightning feats. (Not including Gentle fist, and Seeing chakra network). Stop holding my boy backk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 29, 2020)

Jōgan is very likely to have spacetime powers tbh, especially since it was said to be linked to the Ōtsutsuki’s dimension(s), so I hope we get some nice abilities in the future.

Hopefully the eye appears in this current volume and Naruto & Sasuke both get to witness its powers.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 29, 2020)

Yup and if that time theory turns true we be eating.

Hopefully Kawaki also has other time powers via Isshiki beyond that frozen dimension and so we get some time fight.

Also hopefully Kawaki uses that Bo staff he has beyond it being a decoration he will toss away.

Staff vs Sword would be very cool to watch.

If Boruto puts on his headband this chapter, not the genin one but the one Sasuke gave him then I truly do believe we will get to see the Jogan since putting on said headband could imply the scar scene actually happening.

We shall see in a few weeks.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 29, 2020)

Honestly, fuck Momo’s abilities at this point, aside from environment manipulation.



Aside from energy blasts, what can Kawaki throw at Kawaki that Boruto will absorb and throw back at him ?

Isshiki’s abilities can’t be absorbed.

Simply have Karma boost him and give him chakra absorption + Momo’s environment manipulation, and we good.

Let all of the focus in terms of hax abilities be in terms of the Jōgan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Honestly, fuck Momo’s abilities at this point, aside from environment manipulation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well chakra gets absorbed.

Lifeless items get shrunk.

Wood release is his only friend.

Even Kinshiki's SOLID weapons summons comapred to the anime's chakra weapons summon would get shrunk while the anime variant absorbed.

Time for dimension/teleportation hacks. and that time fast forward speculation hack.

EMBRACE the MINATO CARD given to Boruto by Kawaki, Kodachi.

Do it. Give the boy some teleportation/dimension hacks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 29, 2020)

*Kishimoto                                                                       *

*Ikemoto*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## neonion (Aug 4, 2020)

It’s cool to see warrior Boruto even if it’s SD.
They’re trying a VR game apparently.


----------



## Altiora Night (Aug 4, 2020)

Is that P1 Sasuke, but with much shorter bangs ?

He’s even shorter than Boruto too LOL.


----------



## neonion (Aug 4, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Is that P1 Sasuke, but with much shorter bangs ?
> 
> He’s even shorter than Boruto too LOL.


Well the avatar is apparently made following their thoughts. So apparently Sasuke wanted to look like his kid self with a different haircut while Boruto wanted to look older.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Aug 4, 2020)

neonion said:


> Well the avatar is apparently made following their thoughts. So apparently Sasuke wanted to look like his kid self with a different haircut while Boruto wanted to look older.


I see. Sasuke wanted to look younger so as to match with his student, but Boruto wanted to look older so as to match with his teacher LMAO.

Honestly, I wouldn’t mind this SD to get animated like the Rock Lee one. 

Would make for some good comic relief.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Aug 4, 2020)

neonion said:


> It’s cool to see warrior Boruto even if it’s SD.
> They’re trying a VR game apparently.


you see Denki's family symbol above that door so I am guessing they are helping out Denki with a new device


----------



## neonion (Aug 4, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> you see Denki's family symbol above that door so I am guessing they are helping out Denki with a new device


Correct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Aug 4, 2020)

neonion said:


> It’s cool to see warrior Boruto even if it’s SD.
> They’re trying a VR game apparently.


Warrior class

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Aug 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Altiora Night (Aug 13, 2020)

Dunno if this was ever posted but...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Aug 13, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Dunno if this was ever posted but...
> 
> 
> SOURCE:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## slicey (Aug 13, 2020)

All of these should go to the Boruto FC too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Aug 14, 2020)

More Boruto/ Sasuke next chapter please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Aug 15, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


>


Different version:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Altiora Night (Aug 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Aug 19, 2020)

Sasuke and Boruto talking and doing a planned attack again is nice and all but the whole scar possibility got me thinking.

In chapter 1 it felt as if Kawaki was surprised that Bourto had a dojutsu, like he saw it the first time during said confrontation.

Either Boruto gets the scar but then gets the Jogan later on (maybe the eye is blind until then)...

OR

Boruto may not come back to Konoha after this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neonion (Aug 19, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Sasuke and Boruto talking and doing a planned attack again is nice and all but the whole scar possibility got me thinking.
> 
> In chapter 1 it felt as if Kawaki was surprised that Bourto had a dojutsu, like he saw it the first time during said confrontation.
> 
> ...


Hmm. 
Unless he is sealed somewhere, I don’t see why Boruto wouldn’t return to Konoha after this fight.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Aug 19, 2020)

neonion said:


> Hmm.
> Unless he is sealed somewhere, I don’t see why Boruto wouldn’t return to Konoha after this fight.


Maybe he can send people away but he doesn't know how to return?

but they did for the Boro fight so...

maybe Isshiki tosses him so far away that like Momo and Kin he would have to travel around a year to get back?


----------



## neonion (Aug 19, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Maybe he can send people away but he doesn't know how to return?
> 
> but they did for the Boro fight so...
> 
> maybe Isshiki tosses him so far away that like Momo and Kin he would have to travel around a year to get back?


Yeah, teleporting can take time like we saw with these two and even Sasuke, if he is sent very far away, even with Karma rift, he won’t be able to come back very soon.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Aug 19, 2020)

neonion said:


> Yeah, teleporting can take time like we saw with these two and even Sasuke, if he is sent very far away, even with Karma drift, he won’t be able to come back very soon.


Also maybe when Kawaki wakes up Boruto just left the village with Sasuke?

Many possibilities.


----------



## Indra (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm about to make a thread about these two

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## neonion (Aug 20, 2020)

At this point we can say without problem, that Boruto’s bond with Sasuke is his most important one in the manga after his relationship with his father. 
He develops more with him than anybody else. 

So, in term of importance, it’s basically: 

1) Naruto
2) Sasuke 
3) Kawaki


----------



## Vilu (Aug 20, 2020)

neonion said:


> At this point we can say without problem, that Boruto’s bond with Sasuke is his most important one in the manga after his relationship with his father.
> He develops more with him than anybody else.
> 
> So, in term of importance, it’s basically:
> ...


His mother and sister


----------



## neonion (Aug 20, 2020)

Vilu said:


> His mother and sister


I know 

In my eyes, he doesn’t have any meaningful interactions with them.

In the chunin exam arc, both were more tools to explore his relationship with Naruto than anything else. Even in the anime, Boruto’s relationship with both is just dry. They have cute and funny moments but that’s it. 

I’m not saying Boruto loves these three more than Hima and Hinata (I’m pretty sure the person he loves the most in the world is Himawari) but it’s more a ranking in term of importance these bonds are given in the story.

In the end, Boruto is a shonen and a sequel. Naruto is the previous MC. Sasuke is the mentor. Kawaki is the rival.
Mentor and Rival are often the most important bonds.


----------



## neonion (Aug 20, 2020)

Does anyone buy this theory that Sasuke will be the one to give Boruto the scar?

I’m seeing everyone jumping on board after the last chapter.

I’m not excluding this possibility but I don’t know the scar should be related to the Jougan, not Karma, in my opinion.

Plus, unless Momoshiki can use Boruto’s Jougan, I don’t see why would Sasuke target his eye in particular. No offense to the byakugan, but between all of Borushiki powers, the byakugan should be the less of his worry.

On the other hand, as I said in the chapter thread, Sasuke is the one fighting with sharp weapons (sword or shuriken) which isn’t the case for Isshiki. Kunai and Shuriken aren’t used by the Ōtsutsuki. And this scar was given by a sharp weapon.

So I don’t really know what to think...

I’m sure he is getting the scar very soon though. I’m still holding to this hope that we see the Jougan appears, even a small glimpse. If it doesn’t then I will start thinking some are right when they say it’s exclusive to the anime.

That would be a cheap way to make sure the watcher keeps watching the anime because they know everyone is interested in the Jougan.

But I’m all for a Sasuke vs Borushiki fight. We are for sure to get a Naruto vs Kawaki fight. Both masters fighting their students would be nice and a good parallel.

Edit: I’m also meh about the Boruto kills Sasuke theory. That would be emotional but I still don’t see Sasuke dying. Boruto could still hurt him badly though.


----------



## NearlyEnough (Aug 20, 2020)

Let's be honest, this guy pretending to be Naruto is so useless that Kawaki should be his teacher instead


----------



## Indra (Aug 21, 2020)

NearlyEnough said:


> Let's be honest, this guy pretending to be Naruto is so useless that Kawaki should be his teacher instead


Lmao bro don't stress it. Naruto will get it


----------



## slicey (Aug 21, 2020)

One of the best things about chapter 49 for me is that Sasuke has basically indirectly stated that he and Boruto will be practically joined at the hip from now on. We knew it was going to happen but it's great to have it all but confirmed. Really looking forward to seeing more scenes between them.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## slicey (Aug 21, 2020)

Indra said:


> More Boruto/ Sasuke next chapter please



@Indra state what you want for the next chapter, looks like whatever you say comes true


----------



## Iwabe4Hokage (Aug 21, 2020)

slicey said:


> One of the best things about chapter 49 for me is that Sasuke has basically indirectly stated that he and Boruto will be practically joined at the hip from now on. We knew it was going to happen but it's great to have it all but confirmed. Really looking forward to seeing more scenes between them.


After this is over with, Boruto needs to be banned from using karma. It’s doing nothing more than speeding up the progression and putting people in danger (Momoruto). Boruto also claims to be unable to sleep and experience chest pains. We know this won’t last but it should at least be implemented.

With the risk of Momoruto happening again and Boruto not wanting to risk other people’s lives I doubt he’ll be able to go on team 7 missions anymore. He’ll already be under constant surveillance in konoha now so there’s zero chance he’s leaving the village with only Mitsuki, Uchiha girl and konohamaru to stop him.


----------



## Indra (Aug 21, 2020)

slicey said:


> @Indra state what you want for the next chapter, looks like whatever you say comes true


----------



## slicey (Aug 21, 2020)

Iwabe4Hokage said:


> After this is over with, Boruto needs to be banned from using karma. It’s doing nothing more than speeding up the progression and putting people in danger (Momoruto). Boruto also claims to be unable to sleep and experience chest pains. We know this won’t last but it should at least be implemented.



Yeah i agree it definitely needs to be said. But the ban will be shortlived lmao, because as we know this manga is one fight after another, so Boruto will be pushed into using it pretty quickly i'd imagine.



> With the risk of Momoruto happening again and Boruto not wanting to risk other people’s lives I doubt he’ll be able to go on team 7 missions anymore. He’ll already be under constant surveillance in konoha now so there’s zero chance he’s leaving the village with only Mitsuki, Uchiha girl and konohamaru to stop him.



It's hard to know where Kodachi will have the story go from here, the timeskip seems like it's around the corner... if they're not going into the timeskip straight away after this, maybe they'll do something like the Sasuke Shinden(?) novel and replace Konohamaru with Sasuke? I'd like to see that. But idk, T7 have barely had any missions in the manga so i find it hard to believe they'd start showing them now, and you still have Kawaki in the mix... if Kawaki gets karma back and Amado tells them about the resonance, keeping them separate should be priority as well, so Boruto and Kawaki won't be able to live under the same roof anymore.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Aug 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Altiora Night (Aug 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 6 | Dislike 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

If this was all being planned and there being an original script Kishi made then I wonder if Boruto and Sasuke's training forever being on hold as well as the Jogan was because Kishi himself wanted to work on it come Volume 13 and onwards.

Like how for the anime they couldn't really do anything significant for Boruto because the manga had first dibs.


Interesting times ahead. Kishi is now in charge of Kawaki, Naruto, Boruto and Sasuke.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Nearly 3 months later.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

SPACE ADVENTURES when Kishi?  


S8 feats for the O clan. Lore of the universe.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Still fitting for the thread I guess

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

Y'all are getting me excited for Boruto/Sasuke stuff

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## justcamtro (Nov 16, 2020)

slicey said:


> Y'all are getting me excited for Boruto/Sasuke stuff


yes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

slicey said:


> Y'all are getting me excited for Boruto/Sasuke stuff





justcamtro said:


> yes


If anything Kodachi was ignoring it beyond talks about wills and sacrifice but Kishi with his record may actually revive it. He is a fan of it afterall.


Kishi loves a teacher and student plotline. Look at S8 with Hachimaru and his master.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> If anything Kodachi was ignoring it beyond talks about wills and sacrifice but Kishi with his record may actually revive it. He is a fan of it afterall.
> 
> 
> Kishi loves a teacher and student plotline. Look at S8 with Hachimaru and his master.


you're getting me too hyped here, idk if my heart can take it, i'm 30 you know

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

slicey said:


> you're getting me too hyped here, idk if my heart can take it, i'm 30 you know


Let's us see.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Let's us see.


Remember that bone Kodachi threw us a few months back in the interrogation office, that beautiful moment between Boruto and Sasuke?
It wasn't enough for my master/student loving soul

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## neonion (Nov 17, 2020)

Some nice art released lately from the ninja tribes game

Reactions: Like 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Broly (Nov 17, 2020)

- Boruto is Yang, and has a Yin master (Sasuke).
- Kawaki is Yin, and has a Yang master (Naruto).


----------



## neonion (Nov 17, 2020)

Kawaki Kara said:


> - Boruto is Yang, and has a Yin master (Sasuke).
> - Kawaki is Yin, and has a Yang master (Naruto).


Debatable. I don’t think Boruto is necessarily Yang and Kawaki is Yin. The distinction between the two is more blurred with them compared to Naruto and Sasuke.
I feel both Kawaki and Boruto are yin and yang at the same time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 17, 2020)

If Naruto is truly soon gone, you think KK could replace him and become Kawaki’s teacher.

He is the one who helped him escape from Kara and Kawaki saw how hard he fought.

Plus it would be a way for Kawaki to learn Rasengan and SM even if Naruto is absent. Just a thought.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 17, 2020)

neonion said:


> If Naruto is truly soon gone, you think KK could replace him and become Kawaki’s teacher.
> 
> He is the one who helped him escape from Kara and Kawaki saw how hard he fought.
> 
> Plus it would be a way for Kawaki to learn Rasengan and SM even if Naruto is absent. Just a thought.


Interesting possibility. Also growth for KK who has no clue what he needs to be after Amado's betrayal.

All I know though is now that Kishi is back the Sasuke/Boruto thing might be summoned back from its grave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 17, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Interesting possibility. Also growth for KK who has no clue what he needs to be after Amado's betrayal.
> 
> All I know though is now that Kishi is back the Sasuke/Boruto thing might be summoned back from its grave.


_> Summoned back from its grave? _
What do you mean? Even if Sasuke did a shitty job at teaching Boruto jutsu, he stays his spiritual mentor, and chapter 49 was the perfect proof of that.

I’d rather have moments like the one in chapter 49 or during the Momoshiki arc which helped Boruto grows as a character than seeing them sparring or something. Both are cool but life lessons and promises are always more memorable, in my opinion.

Now if Sasuke could teach him a jutsu or two, I wouldn’t say no, but that’s secondary.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 17, 2020)

neonion said:


> _> Summoned back from its grave? _
> What do you mean? Even if Sasuke did a shitty job at teaching Boruto jutsu, he stays his spiritual mentor, and chapter 49 is the perfect exemple of that.
> 
> I’d rather have moments like the one in chapter 49 or during the Momoshiki arc that helps Boruto grow as a character than seeing them sparring or something. Both are cool but spiritual lessons are always more memorable, in my opinion.


I mean teaching stuff. The other stuff about ideology and will is fine and has been fine. 

Also by teaching stuff I don't mean just sparring lol. I mean actually teaching him physical stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## neonion (Nov 17, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> I mean teaching stuff. The other stuff about ideology and will is fine and has been fine.
> 
> Also by teaching stuff I don't mean just sparring lol. I mean actually teaching him physical stuff.


Well kenjutsu is a given. And at some point Sasuke has to teach him at least one jutsu or help him create one, otherwise that would be ridiculous.


----------



## Broly (Nov 17, 2020)

neonion said:


> If Naruto is truly soon gone, you think KK could replace him and become Kawaki’s teacher.
> 
> He is the one who helped him escape from Kara and Kawaki saw how hard he fought.
> 
> Plus it would be a way for Kawaki to learn Rasengan and SM even if Naruto is absent. Just a thought.



Honestly, I thought about it as well, even if Naruto survived this fight. 
Naruto mentioned that Kawaki reminds him a lot of himself in the past and that they have a similar childhood. 
Naruto & Jiraya had one of the greatest relationships of master/student ever made, and they had similar personalities. 


Kawaki & Kashin Koji seem to me like a somewhat edgy and stoic version of Naruto & Jiraya. I personally wouldn't mind seeing them as master/student as well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vilu (Nov 17, 2020)

You are already booting Naruto out of Kawaki's teacher position?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 20, 2020)

So we’re most likely getting Borushiki vs Sasuke next chapter or the one after. It’s sooner than I expected but it won’t probably be the last confrontation.

I’m not sure we will get a real fight with taijutsu and ninjutsu. There is no real time for this. Naruto and Isshiki are both dying. 

It could be more something like Sasuke pulling some desperate single move to bring back and stop Boruto which should lead to the scar.

I have no idea how it plays out. For now, I’m leaning toward Momoshiki going after Kawaki, otherwise if he helps Isshiki, Naruto stands no chance. So they need to balance powers. 
Plus Momoshiki would have showed up sooner if his goal was to help Isshiki all along.

I feel Kawaki’s sudden arrival and so Isshiki’s chance of succeeding increasing dramatically is what forced him to finally appear. 

So I predict:
> Borushiki attacks Kawaki, the easiest target,  which would have been foreshadowed by this part:

> Sasuke saves Kawaki and fights Borushiki to stop him.

It’s a shame though that Sasuke didn’t teach Boruto any jutsu that Momoshiki could have used against him. 

It would have made the confrontation more symbolic.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 16, 2020)

See you guys on Sunday.

This may be a pivotal moment and change in direction for Sasuke and Boruto.

Plus it is Kishi's first written chapter I believe.

Let's see where it goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## neonion (Dec 16, 2020)

Reviewing Logic said:


> See you guys on Sunday.
> 
> This may be a pivotal moment and change in direction for Sasuke and Boruto.
> 
> ...


I’m just waiting to be spoiled for my part 

I hope indeed the chapter delivers, especially when it comes to the writing. Kishimoto couldn’t have returned at a better time than this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> I’m just waiting to be spoiled for my part
> 
> I hope indeed the chapter delivers, especially when it comes to the writing. Kishimoto couldn’t have returned at a better time than this one.


Let's see what his vision of the two will become. Now without SP or Editors in his way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neonion (Dec 17, 2020)

I find the opposition between Kawaki/Naruto and Boruto/Sasuke very interesting this chapter. 

On one hand, they show us how Kawaki being Naruto’s student is what allowed the win. 
Shadow clones is what saved the day. Kawaki’s remembered the moment he became Naruto’s pupil. He is also proud of this fact. I’m happy with this. Kawaki using ninjutsu for the first time is a pretty meaningful moment.

On the other hand, for Boruto and Sasuke, it turned dark pretty quick with Sasuke getting his Rinnegan destroyed by Borushiki.  
Even Naruto didn’t hurt anyone close that much. Jiraiya was lucky next to Sasuke. 
This moment is definitely going to shape Boruto in some way. I can’t imagine his guilt. 

So while one duo is thriving, the other is suffering.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## slicey (Jan 14, 2021)

Moments where Sasuke is proud/fond of Boruto

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## neonion (Jan 21, 2021)

You have a collab between Naruto/Boruto X Chara-Ani focused on teachers and students.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## slicey (Jan 21, 2021)

neonion said:


> You have a collab between Naruto/Boruto X Chara-Ani focused on teachers and students.


Why was Iruka chosen for Naruto instead of Jiraiya?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## neonion (Jan 21, 2021)

slicey said:


> Why was Iruka chosen for Naruto instead of Jiraiya?


Iruka often appears on merch, so I guess he sells more than Jiraiya. I rememberer Iruka always ranking higher than expected in the popularity poll. Surprisingly, his fanbase is pretty big. Same for Kakashi instead of Orochimaru, he is obviously more popular.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## slicey (Feb 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like 6 | Dislike 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Feb 19, 2021)

Now that everything has settled down and we might not get the Code stuff right away let's have Naruto finish up Kawaki's training.


----------



## neonion (Feb 19, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Now that everything has settled down and we might not get the Code stuff right away let's have Naruto finish up Kawaki's training.


And let’s Boruto’s training start too

Reactions: Like 1 | Kage 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Feb 19, 2021)

neonion said:


> And let’s Boruto’s training start too


Of course it isn't a matter of if but when? 

I just want Boruto to go and learn from his Great Grandmother first about the yin seal so he can apply his new found knowledge on his karma/kama.

Afterwards he can return and train with the Sauce while Naruto trains with Kawaki.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Feb 19, 2021)

Priority #1 for both finding out how to get rid of karma in general.

Priority #2 is having a safeguard that prevents Momoshiki from possessing Boruto.

Both of which means they will continue off from where they left off in figuring out and learning about things that could help them eventually understand karma/kama more.

Before all those fights came and interrupted everything. 

We are pretty much back to pre Jigen fight in terms of what they are likely going to do with Code being a unknown threat and Amado scheming in the corner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## slicey (Mar 21, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Mar 21, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3 | Neutral 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## slicey (May 12, 2021)

That other thread reminded me how much i love the idea of Sasuke and Boruto in the same scenes together, love their dynamic 


Can't wait to see it again, hopefully it's soon.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 12, 2021)

I wonder where Sasuke even is right now? I doubt he is in the village as he has been mia for a bit.

Hopefully he has a solution against the pills.

I wonder if Naruto and Kawaki will continue their training too?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## slicey (May 12, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I wonder where Sasuke even is right now? I doubt he is in the village as he has been mia for a bit.
> 
> Hopefully he has a solution against the pills.
> 
> I wonder if Naruto and Kawaki will continue their training too?


Something is definitely going on with him, easiest thing to assume is that he has a new eye from Amado. Maybe we'll see it in action soon if Code shows up  

Hopefully he's supervising the training though, that would be cool.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 12, 2021)

slicey said:


> Something is definitely going on with him, easiest thing to assume is that he has a new eye from Amado. Maybe we'll see it in action soon if Code shows up
> 
> Hopefully he's supervising the training though, that would be cool.


idk about a new eye but they likely do have him being off screen for a reason

I guess eventually we will find out


----------



## neonion (May 12, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I wonder where Sasuke even is right now? I doubt he is in the village as he has been mia for a bit.
> 
> Hopefully he has a solution against the pills.
> 
> I wonder if Naruto and Kawaki will continue their training too?


He is probably in the village since Amado mentioned having a conversation with him about Boruto, like Naruto.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## slicey (May 12, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> idk about a new eye but they likely do have him being off screen for a reason
> 
> I guess eventually we will find out


i'm thinking it's a new eye because i don't know any other reason why he would be interacting with Amado. The casual way Amado was talking about what Sasuke said made me think he had seen him for a checkup or something, like Kawaki at the beginning of last chapter. Plus like you said they're keeping him off screen for a reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 12, 2021)

slicey said:


> i'm thinking it's a new eye because i don't know any other reason why he would be interacting with Amado. The casual way Amado was talking about what Sasuke said made me think he had seen him for a checkup or something, like Kawaki at the beginning of last chapter. Plus like you said they're keeping him off screen for a reason.


Someone said something like Sasuke could get an anti regen weapon from Amado.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## slicey (May 12, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Someone said something like Sasuke could get an anti regen weapon from Amado.


Yeah @Sparks and I were talking about it, I said a new eye and he said anti regen tech in the eye

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sparks (May 12, 2021)

slicey said:


> Yeah @Sparks and I were talking about it, I said a new eye and he said anti regen tech in the eye


Sasuke likely got something from Amado akin to Naruto getting the pills. Whether that's a piece of technology to help him combat Borushiki remains to be seen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Sparks (May 12, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I wonder where Sasuke even is right now? I doubt he is in the village as he has been mia for a bit.
> 
> Hopefully he has a solution against the pills.
> 
> I wonder if Naruto and Kawaki will continue their training too?


Hopefully he has a solution against the pills.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## neonion (May 12, 2021)

Sparks said:


> Sasuke likely got something from Amado akin to Naruto getting the pills. Whether that's a piece of technology to help him combat Borushiki remains to be seen.


That’s a pretty clever theory because after all, Sasuke is the one who noticed about Borushiki regen. And his visit to Amado must have a purpose other than discussing Boruto and his state of mind.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Impulse (May 12, 2021)

What would Naruto teach Kawaki? Shadow clones or something else


----------



## Altiora Night (May 12, 2021)

@Sparks
Since I log in on phone most of the time, I can't see signatures unless I rotate my phone.

Gotta say, that's one hell of a *shitty* signature. Quite literally.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zef (May 12, 2021)

So @Raiden

Why is the new thread about Sasuke training Boruto not merged with this one?


----------



## Sparks (May 12, 2021)

neonion said:


> That’s a pretty clever theory because after all, Sasuke is the one who noticed about Borushiki regen. And his visit to Amado must have a purpose other than discussing Boruto and his state of mind.


I base it on the fact that Sasuke would have likely been briefed on the Delta fight at some point in time and would be aware Amado is capable of tech that counters regen abilities. And Sasuke will need every advantage he can get as Borushiki gets stronger, whether that be through taking advantage of Boruto's own growth or further Karma progression. Plus, if the tech is in the form of a blade like Katasuke's chakra sabre, this could be eventually what gives Boruto the scar. Though I've been leaning towards Code being the one responsible for the scar as of late.


Altiora Night said:


> @Sparks
> Since I log in on phone most of the time, I can't see signatures unless I rotate my phone.
> 
> Gotta say, that's one hell of a *shitty* signature. Quite literally.


Any part of it you find particularly shitty? I'm preferential to Hagoromo's ghost increasing in chakra volume/potency after death.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 12, 2021)

Zef said:


> So @Raiden
> 
> Why is the new thread about Sasuke training Boruto not merged with this one?


Because it has derailed stuff that goes against the rules for this thread.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## slicey (May 12, 2021)

Zef said:


> So @Raiden
> 
> Why is the new thread about Sasuke training Boruto not merged with this one?


Look at the opening post of this thread, derailing from Sarada fans isn't allowed here. That precludes merging since most of that other thread is complete derailment.

@Raiden please don't merge that thread with this one, thanks, let Boruto and Sasuke fans have one place to discuss them on New Leaf in peace.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 12, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> What would Naruto teach Kawaki? Shadow clones or something else


Maybe rasengan, what if he teaches him sage mode? He might've even taught him fire style since Kawaki stated such in the Isshiki fight.

Kawaki already knows shadow clone and firestyle from Naruto.


----------



## Impulse (May 12, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Maybe rasengan, what if he teaches him sage mode? He might've even taught him fire style since Kawaki stated such in the Isshiki fight.


Do you think Kawaki can become a perfect sage or would he end up like Jiraiya

Kawaki learning rasengan would be cool actually


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 12, 2021)

slicey said:


> @Raiden please don't merge that thread with this one, thanks, let Boruto and Sasuke fans have one place to discuss them on New Leaf in peace.


Mods already gracefully agreed that this thread would follow the rules set in the OP to prevent derailing.

If someone wants to make a thread that goes against said OP rules then they can but they aren't allowed to do so here. 

Anyway I am going to stop talking about this since in itself it is also derailing this thread.


Impulse785 said:


> Do you think Kawaki can become a perfect sage or would he end up like Jiraiya
> 
> Kawaki learning rasengan would be cool actually


Since he is 80% Otsutsuki I would assume he could become a perfect sage.

If anything KK could also expand Kawaki's training repertoire.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2021)

Zef said:


> So @Raiden
> 
> Why is the new thread about Sasuke training Boruto not merged with this one?



Are you referring to Mapel's thread? The one that's 10 pages?

I actually don't think it's a good idea to merge the two threads if you referring to that one. It's already 10 pages.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 12, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Are you referring to Mapel's thread? The one that's 10 pages?
> 
> I actually don't think it's a good idea to merge the two threads if you referring to that one. It's already 10 pages.


Plus @Raiden this thread was agreed that it would maintain the rules in the OP.

Combining it would defeat the purpose and effort that this thread maintained for 19 pages.

No one that posts here would want that, it would defeat this threads purpose.

They can always discuss elsewhere about complaints, derailing topics, etc... They have the freedom to do so afterall.

Doing it here would lose the discussion that was maintained here, the law and order it accomplished in keeping within its objective topic and honoured by posters here as well as Mods who painstakingly maintained it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## slicey (May 12, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Do you guys think the anime will debut thunderclap arrow or Purple Lightning first?
> 
> 
> *Funnily enough Boruto did pseudo moves of each in the exams*
> ...


@Reviewing Logic @neonion @Altiora Night i knew i wasn't crazy and we'd mentioned this before

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 12, 2021)

slicey said:


> @Reviewing Logic @neonion @Altiora Night i knew i wasn't crazy and we'd mentioned this before


I think any lightning move he will do will be white in colour. Even IF it was PL which I doubt he will ever do in the future.


----------



## slicey (May 12, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I think any lightning move he will do will be white in colour. Even IF it was PL which I doubt he will ever do in the future.


Nah i'm referring to this:


slicey said:


> It's funny @Reviewing Logic @neonion @Altiora Night i'm pretty sure we had concluded that the raiton Boruto used in the chunin exams was the precursor to TCA a long time ago





neonion said:


> We did, maybe
> Truth is I watched with my eyes half closed the scenes when Boruto uses the Kote. It was too embarrassing to watch, especially the third time after the movie and manga.





slicey said:


> i'm nearly 100% sure we did and we all brainfarted today  i'm too lazy to go back and check through hundreds of posts in the FC though
> 
> But yeah the secondhand embarrassment watching that arc is enough to make me not want to rewatch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Impulse (May 12, 2021)

So Sasuke would teach Boruto the sword hope  to see Bortuo like Sasuke did make his own Jutsu that he can combine with the sword 


If it the same nature release since Boruto does have the same Nature affinity as Sasuke does or something else

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 12, 2021)

slicey said:


> Nah i'm referring to this:


This move he used against Shinki is a close range lightning attack, I wonder if we will ever see it again? 

It literally has no name too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## slicey (May 12, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> This move he used against Shinki is a close range lightning attack, I wonder if we will ever see it again?
> 
> It literally has no name too.


I wonder was he trying to imitate chidori with it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 12, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> So Sasuke would teach Boruto the sword hope  to see Bortuo like Sasuke did make his own Jutsu that he can combine with the sword
> 
> 
> If it the same nature release since Boruto does have the same Nature affinity as Sasuke does or something else


I am guessing Sasuke will do some form of lightning training with Boruto.

He told Boruto this in the exams afterall...


To work on his lightning seals, jutsu since it is his actual affinity.


slicey said:


> I wonder was he trying to imitate chidori with it


Or maybe Purple Lightning since he did a Kote afterwards.

But he knows the hand seals for Chidori so maybe he made that thing from knowing that?


----------



## Impulse (May 12, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I am guessing Sasuke will do some form of lightning training with Boruto.
> 
> He told Boruto this in the exams afterall...
> 
> ...


Since Boruto doesn't have a sharingan he would have to learn purple lighting  right? unless he can find a way around the tunnel vison that Kakashi had when he was young


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 12, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Since Boruto doesn't have a sharingan he would have to learn purple lighting  right? unless he can find a way around the tunnel vison that Kakashi had when he was young


Kakashi and Sasuke both don't have the byakugan and the byakugan apparently has precog too. (Stated even more in the anime). Who knows if it can do Chidori or not, it also has 360 vision which you'd assume would aide it as well. 

The Jogan also has it as well... at least in the anime. As for actually learning Chidori, I have no clue and I don't think it will happen. Not that NOR PL.

It counts really when Sasuke will train Boruto and/or if he will train him post eye awakening?

If he has some close range lighting attack like we saw against Shinki or if he uses lightning on his sword idk if said moves will even have a name in general.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 12, 2021)

I think instead it is just going to be us seeing him use lightning and we will be like "okay".

I mean he will be so strong at that point that it wouldn't even matter if it had a name or not anyways. @Impulse785
I think by the time of the timskip you'd assume Teen Boruto would move as fast as Kinshiki vs Sasuke here:


And you'd assume said lightning speed would cause tunnel vision in its own way. I mean they are clearly moving faster then Chunnin Exam Sasuke was, or in VOTE 1, Kakashi Gaiden, etc...

They likely won't just give a name as to what he is doing CQC lightning, Kenjutsu lightning and mobile lightning wise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Impulse (May 12, 2021)

Also since we saw Jigen being able to use nearly all of Isshiki's ability I guess the same will be for Boruto

They could try out to see if Boruto can use these


And

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 12, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Also since we saw Jigen being able to use nearly all of Isshiki's ability I guess the same will be for Boruto
> 
> They could try out to see if Boruto can use these
> 
> ...


You know what that actually is?

@Altiora Night explained it to us...

Basically it is nature manipulation, Momo uses the actual environment to make these creations you posted above rather then just pure chakra.

Interesting since Karma can't absorb such things... 

Technically Boruto should have access to all of Momos AND Kinshiki's abilities (cause of fused Momoshik) but I wouldn't want him to be too unfocused so I hope they don't have him go crazy with it.

His current main affinity is lightning, funnily enough he hasn't used wind ONCE in the manga lol even though he claimed to have it in front of Naruto...

But again more focused on complimenting his main affinity would be the nice way to go... 

Maybe those chakra weapons, which are just weapons in the manga would be a nice addition to have...

I said some crazy like tossing FTG on top of his Kinshiki weapons but I doubt they will even let him use Kinshiki's weapons period, let along ever touch FTG. 


Still maybe he will have some dimension thing with the Jogan since the Jogan is really dimension savvy it seems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Altiora Night (May 12, 2021)

Sparks said:


> Any part of it you find particularly shitty?




These words are the equivalent of Delta's optic beams that obliterate cells.

In this particular context, it's brain cells that get completely obliterated.


----------



## Altiora Night (May 12, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Also since we saw Jigen being able to use nearly all of Isshiki's ability I guess the same will be for Boruto
> 
> They could try out to see if Boruto can use these
> 
> ...





Reviewing Logic said:


> You know what that actually is?
> 
> @Altiora Night explained it to us...
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's how the ability works.

Refer to the translated excerpt by OD about 2 years ago.



Inukai Takeru no Mikoto:

"An incarnation of the earth, as if it was a hound...

... *stream chakra into the earth, and then manipulate it (the earth) as an enormous creature.*"

Essentially, chakra is streamed into a material, allowing you to control said material.

It's also the same for _Saruiwa_ (Momoshiki's giant monkey golem).

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 12, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Yeah, that's how the ability works.
> 
> Refer to the translated excerpt from the Boru-Kura by OD about 2 years ago.
> 
> ...


Well there you go @Impulse785 

He did it with earth, with wood, etc...

Idk if Boruto will ever do this but Borushiki might one day.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Altiora Night (May 12, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Well there you go @Impulse785
> 
> He did it with earth, with wood, etc...
> 
> Idk if Boruto will ever do this but Borushiki might one day.


Btw, check what it says for True Fire of Samadhi.

"It's the strongest raging hellfire."

Poor Amaterasu.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sparks (May 12, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Yeah, that's how the ability works.
> 
> Refer to the translated excerpt by OD about 2 years ago.
> 
> ...


It's essentially similar to Gaara's ability to infuse chakra into his sand. The sand itself is not absorbable, but the material would need to be destroyed or have its chakra drained directly to render it inert. That or take out the user.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 12, 2021)

Sparks said:


> It's essentially similar to Gaara's ability to infuse chakra into his sand. The sand itself is not absorbable, but the material would need to be destroyed or have its chakra drained directly to render it inert. That or take out the user.


But of course  like Reign of the High Emperor it is inflated towards a larger scale and is more versatile as a result.

I wonder if it is ANY material, so far he did it for 2-3. I wouldn't be surprised if it was.

Imagine if he did it with metal? 

Would be indeed useful with all this karma stuff, for Boruto it would be better if he applied it with his actual affinity, lightning.


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2021)

I can't imagine that it would make much sense to merge two threads. Making a thread with 800+  responses.

It would be a clusterfuck.


----------



## Sparks (May 12, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> But of course  like Reign of the High Emperor it is inflated towards a larger scale and is more versatile as a result.
> 
> I wonder if it is ANY material, so far he did it for 2-3. I wouldn't be surprised if it was.
> 
> ...


Actually, didn't Urashiki release sand techniques by stealing Gaara's chakra or did he absorb the jutsu itself?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 12, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I can't imagine that it would make much sense to merge two threads. Making a thread with 800+  responses.
> 
> It would be a clusterfuck.


Plus you'd have to delete more then 50% of the posts because it goes off topic and goes against this threads rules.

So it is best not to do it. Zef isn't even a constant poster in this thread he hates the Boruto and Sasuke (just look at the posts he made here) dynamic too so it clearly isn't for reasonably good intentions.

Please don't listen to him. You might as well delete this thread instead because it would clearly fall apart and loose its purpose of constructive dialogue about the topics it wishes to discuss. Making all those that actually post hear and are interested in said discussion lose this thread completely.


Sparks said:


> Actually, didn't Urashiki release sand techniques by stealing Gaara's chakra or did he absorb the jutsu itself?


Reign of the higher emperor is different then Urashiki's gourd.

His gourd just takes the move and then he releases it again by throwing it out and loses it permanently as a result.

Momo actually can manipulate the move (makes it into one of his animals) as well as multiples it back in power.

He also remembers the moves he absorbs and as long as he has the necessary chakra he can reuse it again.


----------



## Sparks (May 12, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Reign of the higher emperor is different then Urashiki's gourd.
> 
> His gourd just takes the move and then he releases it again by throwing it out and loses it permanently as a result.
> 
> ...


I thought Momo could only reuse jutsu he absorbs directly once. That was the point of the comparison with the Kote.

But he's able to reuse jutsu from the jutsu arsenals of people whose chakra he's absorbed and converted into pills.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 12, 2021)

Sparks said:


> I thought Momo could only reuse jutsu he absorbs directly once. That was the point of the comparison with the Kote.
> 
> But he's able to reuse jutsu from the jutsu arsenals of people whose chakra he's absorbed and converted into pills.


nah he reused things he absorbed before like the 8 tails bijuu bomb, etc...

In the novel he was also crazier too lol

he just needs the chakra to power it which he makes by creating chakra pills

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Altiora Night (May 12, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Plus you'd have to delete more then 50% of the posts because it goes off topic and goes against this threads rules.
> 
> So it is best not to do it. Zef isn't even a constant poster in this thread he hates the Boruto and Sasuke (just look at the posts he made here) dynamic too so it clearly isn't for reasonably good intentions.
> 
> Please don't listen to him. You might as well delete this thread instead because it would clearly fall apart and loose its purpose of constructive dialogue about the topics it wishes to discuss. Making all those that actually post hear and are interested in said discussion lose this thread completely.


Oh ?

I see a desperate attempt was made. 



> Reign of the higher emperor is different then Urashiki's gourd.
> 
> His gourd just takes the move and then he releases it again by throwing it out and loses it permanently as a result.
> 
> ...





Sparks said:


> I thought Momo could only reuse jutsu he absorbs directly once. That was the point of the comparison with the Kote.
> 
> But he's able to reuse jutsu from the jutsu arsenals of people whose chakra he's absorbed and converted into pills.


We know he could use Gyūki's TBB more than once.

In the manga, instead of his Crimson Rasen, he used a TBB to clash with Boruto's Massive Rasengan.

So that was a total of 3 times.

He also said he could make as many of those as he wishes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sparks (May 12, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> These words are the equivalent of Delta's optic beams that obliterate cells.
> 
> In this particular context, it's brain cells that get completely obliterated.


Everything?








Altiora Night said:


> Oh ?
> 
> I see a desperate attempt was made.
> 
> ...


I see. What then was the point of Sasuke's statement of it being expendable ammo? Or is it just that Momoshiki didn't want to waste pills when he didn't have to.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Altiora Night (May 12, 2021)

Sparks said:


> Everything?






*Almost* everything then.

 



> Or is it just that Momoshiki didn't want to waste pills when he didn't have to.


I think it's that, because at the end of the day, Takami Musubinokami isn't exactly like the Gauntlet.

The principal similarity is that both employ techniques that don't belong to the user.

Momoshiki needs the pills he stores for future use, such as to plant the Divine Tree and travel between dimensions.


----------



## Impulse (May 13, 2021)

On the subject of Boruto and Sasuke training eventually I don't see them dimension hopping all the time It a bit risky there is nothing to guarantee that they won't run into Otsutsuki pairs 

Them leaving village could happen when Boruto take the drug and Amado know that it will stop Boruto Kama till then the two would train in the village


----------



## KennethLT (May 13, 2021)

First time seeing this thread.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 13, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> On the subject of Boruto and Sasuke training eventually I don't see them dimension hopping all the time It a bit risky there is nothing to guarantee that they won't run into Otsutsuki pairs
> 
> Them leaving village could happen when Boruto take the drug and Amado know that it will stop Boruto Kama till then the two would train in the village


Well this thread was made some time ago so people, myself included just assumed many things as possibilities.

Even now things can drastically change in the coming chapters which would lead to changed predictions.

For example if Toneri randomly showed up and then told Sasuke that the cure to Karma was somewhere far away in space and so like Momo and Kinshiki who travelled multiple dimensions to reach Earth, Sasuke, Toneri and Boruto decide to go on a journey too.

Or on the opposite end maybe the pills will suppress Boruto's ability to create portals? 

Of course I am not saying the above will happen lol but I am saying things change. With what we have now though I also am assuming dimension hoping isn't going to be a thing unless they are going to be looking for Kara activity, etc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Broly (May 13, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Yeah, that's how the ability works.
> 
> Refer to the translated excerpt by OD about 2 years ago.



I really hope that KK teaches Kawaki that _Zanmai no Shinka_ (the True Flames of Samadhi). Kawaki's chakra affinity is Fire release, so that would be cool to see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## slicey (May 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 6 | Dislike 1


----------



## neonion (May 19, 2021)

slicey said:


>


It’s a small change with the pink gone but all black suits Boruto well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 20, 2021)

slicey said:


>

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## neonion (May 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 28, 2021)

With the anime pacing we are getting right now we may get the whole Boruto and Sasuke pepp talk part 2 this year.

A pinnacle turning point like the one Boruto and Sasuke had pre Momo fight.

Funnily enough both scenes happened in the Hokage building.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## neonion (May 28, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> With the anime pacing we are getting right now we may get the whole Boruto and Sasuke pepp talk part 2 this year.
> 
> A pinnacle turning point like the one Boruto and Sasuke had pre Momo fight.
> 
> Funnily enough both scenes happened in the Hokage building.


For some reason I always forget Amado’s interrogation took place in the Hokage building.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 28, 2021)

neonion said:


> For some reason I always forget Amado’s interrogation took place in the Hokage building.


Kawaki's new arm and his Naruto arm replacement also took place in the Hokage building.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## neonion -- What is a Shadow Role Anyways? (May 28, 2021)

neonion said:


> Anyway people can deny all they want but Sasuke is clearly presented as the one who inherited Danzo/Itachi’s mindset and Danzo’s role (not literally but as the shadow to Natuto’s light. Same way Danzo was presented as the yin/shadow and Hiruzen the yang/light).
> This dynamic is nothing new.
> AND Sasuke made sure Boruto inherited this mindset too.
> 
> ...


Here @Reviewing Logic

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## slicey (Jun 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## slicey (Jun 18, 2021)

IT'S HERE

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 21, 2021)

Lol I put it in the OP , Thanks SP.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Zef (Jun 21, 2021)

>_Dream Team

>Gets humiliated _

Okay Viz, sure

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## slicey (Jun 21, 2021)

Zef said:


> >_Dream Team
> 
> >Gets humiliated _
> 
> Okay Viz, sure


Aren't you dehydrated from all that salt

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 21, 2021)

slicey said:


> Aren't you dehydrated from all that salt


Don't provoke him... I don't want OffTopic stuff to happen here and have Mods come and delete posts.  

If he is frustrated, he is frustrated, the end. 

Zef can make another thread about it if he wants to vent again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## slicey (Jul 1, 2021)

Yes, when

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## neonion (Jul 1, 2021)

slicey said:


> Yes, when


The fact the anime keeps reminding us that Sasuke needs to train Boruto makes it clear that:
1) they are aware of fanbase’s want and expectation
2) it will 100% happen 

It’s like the Jougan teased randomly here and there

Reactions: Winner 3 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 1, 2021)

slicey said:


> Yes, when



Everyone is waiting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## slicey (Jul 1, 2021)

neonion said:


> The fact the anime keeps reminding us that Sasuke needs to train Boruto makes it clear that:
> 1) they are aware of fanbase’s want and expectation
> 2) it will 100% happen
> 
> It’s like the Jougan teased randomly here and there

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2021)

Sasuke is useless. He won't be doing anything...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## slicey (Jul 1, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Sasuke is useless. He won't be doing anything...


HA, i finally get to rate you optimistic for once 

You always get me so you can't complain

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2021)

slicey said:


> HA, i finally get to rate you optimistic for once
> 
> You always get me so you can't complain


I don't know what so optimistic about my post tho.  
the manga has been around for more than 5 years already
and the movie was even before that.
we have over 200+ episodes

and what did Sasuke teach Boruto? How to bends Shurkin.  

everytime SP implies Boruto will learn something, it's end up with nothing.
like he wanted to learn Mitsuki's Wind-style since the School Trip, what happened since then?
Mitsuki & Salad are the ones who took Boruto's jutsu instead. Boruto got nothing. 


he is supposed to have Purple lightning in the manga, and learned something similar to Chidori in the anime
what happened next? Mitsuki got purple lightning, and Salad got Chidori
where Boruto didn't move any step since then


and the list goes on...
they give you the first impression/implication
but nothing ever comes out of them...


----------



## neonion (Jul 1, 2021)

New Folder said:


> I don't know what so optimistic about my post tho.
> the manga has been around for more than 5 years already
> and the movie was even before that.
> we have over 200+ episodes
> ...


The story is not over though, and we had plenty of scene with the two together beyond jutsu 

We all know the training is coming for kenjutsu at the very least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2021)

neonion said:


> The story is not over though, and we had plenty of scene with the two together beyond jutsu
> 
> We all know the training is coming for kenjutsu at the very least.


but even in the latest chapters when they were going to train, Sasuke was nowhere to be seen either.


----------



## neonion (Jul 1, 2021)

New Folder said:


> but even in the latest chapters when they were going to train, Sasuke was nowhere to be seen either.


You really call these last chapters training? This chapter only had one purpose, develop Kawaki. It was not about acquiring new skills. Perhaps in the future but for now it’s just bs. Sasuke had nothing to do here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2021)

neonion said:


> You really call these last chapters training? This chapter only had one purpose, develop Kawaki. It was not about training. Perhaps in the future but for now it’s just bs. Sasuke had nothing to do here.


they called it training.  

and if Boruto learns more about the basics.
and he already has 3 elements and several jutsu
and Sasuke wasn't practically useful in anything related to Karma either

Eventually, he will be left with nothing to teach.

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## slicey (Jul 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## justcamtro (Jul 25, 2021)

I'll cry when this being animated.  

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## slicey (Jul 25, 2021)

justcamtro said:


> I'll cry when this being animated.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I can't wait, i want SP to milk this and make it even more emotional

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## justcamtro (Jul 25, 2021)

slicey said:


> I can't wait, i want SP to milk this and make it even more emotional


Same!! I hope they don't disappoint us, I'm still in shock state how they blitz adapting the chapters that so soon already!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## slicey (Aug 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## blk (Aug 2, 2021)

Would be cool if anime adds some Boruto & Sasuke combo during the Isshiki fight.
Since they didn't do much in the manga (except stalling a bit)  

And also an aftermath to the Rinnegan stab as in the fan art obviously.

Like some apology from Boruto or similar

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## slicey (Aug 2, 2021)

blk said:


> Would be cool if anime adds some Boruto & Sasuke combo during the Isshiki fight.
> Since they didn't do much in the manga (except stalling a bit)


Really hoping for that tbh, trying not to get my hopes up because SP don't fix every single thing, but yeah they should get a bit more teamwork other than just being stepped on by Isshiki. Nothing crazy, but something please 


blk said:


> And also an aftermath to the Rinnegan stab as in the fan art obviously.
> 
> Like some apology from Boruto or similar


10000000000% yes, the moment where Boruto remembered the stabbing was a tiny panel and really unsatisfying, i'll be sad if SP don't expand the dialogue on this a bit at least, either in the moment or back in Konoha afterward, it's important.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## slicey (Sep 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 8, 2021)

The travel training won't happen.
All five nations are aware about Borushiki. They won't let him travel while Momoshiki is trying to possess him. Also there's Code who doesn't give a darn about Kawaki and wants Boruto the most so Boruto stepping foot outside the village is a risk not just for him but also for Konoha. On the top of that Sasuke doesn't have a space-time ninjutsu anymore with Rinnegone. He's supposed to stay.
I can see Sasuke training Boruto in the village but not outside it imo

Reactions: Kage 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 8, 2021)

Anyway we will find out soon enough...

In the meantime we have you know what getting adapted on Sunday. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Boruto and Sasuke's talk.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## slicey (Sep 12, 2021)

This moment

Reactions: Like 2 | Kage 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 12, 2021)

slicey said:


> This moment


Thank you, thank you.

Next week too will be great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## slicey (Sep 12, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Next week too will be great.


Especially with the extra Boruto and Sasuke scene we seem to be getting

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 12, 2021)

slicey said:


> Especially with the extra Boruto and Sasuke scene we seem to be getting


Hopefully it makes up for the cuts this week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## slicey (Sep 12, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Hopefully it makes up for the cuts this week.


Hopefully going to add another proud Sasuke smile to this gifset  


slicey said:


> Moments where Sasuke is proud/fond of Boruto





Please SP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 12, 2021)

The truth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## slicey (Sep 12, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> The truth.


 

Sasuke is the only one who really and truly understands and believes in him and i love their relationship for that alone.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## slicey (Sep 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 19, 2021)

Thank you @neonion for the screencaps.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## neonion (Sep 19, 2021)

slicey said:


>


These lines were funny:


I guess it implies Sasuke’s body moved on his own, he didn’t think before saving Boruto like against Haku.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## slicey (Sep 19, 2021)

neonion said:


> These lines were funny:
> 
> 
> I guess it implies Sasuke’s body moved on his own, he didn’t think before saving Boruto like against Haku.


Going to gif this too

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sagebee (Sep 19, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Thank you @neonion for the screencaps.


Sasuke looks like madara in that screenshot.


----------



## slicey (Sep 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## slicey (Sep 19, 2021)

Beautiful  

Hope they fight alongside each other next chapter

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 19, 2021)

slicey said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Hope they fight alongside each other next chapter


"Will."

Reactions: Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ShadowBringer (Sep 20, 2021)

neonion said:


> These lines were funny:
> 
> 
> I guess it implies Sasuke’s body moved on his own, he didn’t think before saving Boruto like against Haku.



This is anticlimactic.  Sasuke didnt have enough respect and dignity to go  out like this. Anime made this change for the sake of this forced parrelism

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## neonion (Sep 20, 2021)

ShadowBringer said:


> This is anticlimactic.  Sasuke didnt have enough respect and dignity to go  out like this. Anime made this change for the sake of this forced parrelism


What does it even mean? We all knew Sasuke was not going to die here.
I still liked the moment.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 26, 2021)

We usually talk about Sasuke and Boruto content here but as the thread title states it is also Kawaki and Naruto and this episode (217) was a very important one for both of them.

Some scenes... 

The other Master and Student duo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## slicey (Sep 26, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> We usually talk about Sasuke and Boruto content here but as the thread title states it is also Kawaki and Naruto and this episode (217) was a very important one for both of them.
> 
> Some scenes...
> 
> The other Master and Student duo.


Going to gif some of their scenes too  

The master/student scenes are handled well in this series

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 26, 2021)

slicey said:


> Going to gif some of their scenes too
> 
> The master/student scenes are handled well in this series


With how much they are focusing on this "bond" stuff for Kawaki and his love with Naruto and him willing to sacrifice himself for Naruto's village makes me wonder that the speculation that Boruto and Kawaki's bout in the timeksip isn't Boruto facing off against the perpetrator of said village's destruction but instead an obstacle preventing Boruto to go and face said foe.

Like Kawaki trying to send Boruto away to another dimension like he possibly did for Naruto since he assumes the battle will be a lost cause and it is too late for the Shinobi world.

Now that Kishi is in charge and SP is invested idk if they will go the complete villain route with Kawaki.

Maybe some grey area but no complete villain stuff...

And maybe they will make him inherit something from Naruto in the future, idk if it is the Hokage role since that position may end with their era but Kawaki may conclude his character with roaming around trying to spread whatever Naruto taught him and inheriting that after returning back from possibly going astray.

Anyway hopefully both wills are developed well...  

Sasuke and Naruto live on with their students.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## slicey (Sep 26, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 26, 2021)

slicey said:


>


Thank You.  


Now imagine a movie for Kawaki/Naruto and Boruto/Sasuke?

SP knows what they are doing for those four so I can't wait for the future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 26, 2021)

On to next week (218)
FanArt

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## slicey (Sep 27, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> On to next week (218)
> FanArt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## slicey (Oct 3, 2021)

They kept the "favourite student" line

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Platypus (Oct 3, 2021)

Why is this thread not in the fanclubs?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 3, 2021)

Platypus said:


> Why is this thread not in the fanclubs?


please review the first pages as to why

it doesn't necessarily need to be in the FC section and no one who actively posts in this thread wants that either

it serves its purpose in new leaf not only for the active people here but also the guests as well that read/view this thread

it has been something that we have decided on already with the creation of this thread and has nothing to do with FCs as no one is a member here

it is a discussion thread for those that wish to discuss said topics from episodes and manga without derailment

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platypus (Oct 3, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> please review the first pages as to why


I saw the OP and the most recent posts and it sounds to me like you pretty much want a fanclub revolving around the main student-master relationships in Boruto. It has all the traits of an FC down to banning any kind of opposition.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## slicey (Oct 3, 2021)

Platypus said:


> Why is this thread not in the fanclubs?


It's to have a place in New Leaf where people could discuss them freely no? Because every single topic in this section would get toxic when it comes to them  It's a shame that it's necessary but it is what it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## neonion (Oct 3, 2021)

Platypus said:


> I saw the OP and the most recent posts and it sounds to me like you pretty much want a fanclub revolving around the main student-master relationships in Boruto. It has all the traits of an FC down to banning any kind of opposition.


Because we can’t say a single thing about them without being spammed with negative ratings and the topic being derailed after like two posts. It also often lead to character bashing.
Without a thread like that, there is no place to discuss the subject on NF.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platypus (Oct 3, 2021)

There's an entire section that facilitates such an environment. I don't mind fanclubs, but why insist on having it in the non-FC section instead of the dedicated FC section?

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## Zef (Oct 3, 2021)

Guys, guys....relax.

I forgot this thread was off limits. Continue on like I never posted.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platypus (Oct 3, 2021)

If criticism devolves into obscenities, then it should/can be dealt with per the section's rules.



FC rules on the other hand are in large up to the owner(s). Any sort of anti sentiment will/can be frowned upon and dealt with (e.g. negative ratings, criticism, bashing, etc.).


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 3, 2021)

Thank you @Zef


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 3, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> @Abcdjdj1234 please delete your post replying to Zef as well.


K

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 3, 2021)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> K


Thank you both for the cooperation and understanding.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 3, 2021)

When they adapted the chapter where Naruto hugged Kawaki it was done hastily but I am glad they basically redid it with at scene in 217.

Finally elevated that scene in the anime to maybe even be better now then that actual hug scene in the manga.

I hope Naruto continues to train Kawaki in the future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## slicey (Oct 3, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> When they adapted the chapter where Naruto hugged Kawaki it was done hastily but I am glad they basically redid it with at scene in 217.
> 
> Finally elevated that scene in the anime to maybe even be better now then that actual hug scene in the manga.
> 
> I hope Naruto continues to train Kawaki in the future.


Be interesting to see what happens post this arc

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 3, 2021)

slicey said:


> Be interesting to see what happens post this arc


It really counts, if they delay the Code stuff or not.

If they do then they can expand the Naruto/Kawaki stuff even more before then.

Maybe even more ninja training before he gets Boruto's headban?

Something to make him consider protecting the leaf and not just Naruto.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2021)

Zef said:


> Guys, guys....relax.
> 
> I forgot this thread was off limits. Continue on like I never posted.



I just saw .

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## king81992 (Oct 3, 2021)

slicey said:


> Be interesting to see what happens post this arc


New Chunin Exams.


----------



## slicey (Oct 4, 2021)

king81992 said:


> New Chunin Exams.


Nah I mean with the student teacher relationships


----------



## slicey (Oct 10, 2021)

That fond smile

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## slicey (Oct 17, 2021)

Sasuke admitting he wasn't able to kill Boruto when Momoshiki took him over  

But then promising to kill him next time, somehow i think he will fail again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## neonion (Oct 17, 2021)

slicey said:


> Sasuke admitting he wasn't able to kill Boruto when Momoshiki took him over
> 
> But then promising to kill him next time, somehow i think he will fail again


Well, Boruto is still alive during the flash-forward, sooo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## slicey (Oct 17, 2021)

neonion said:


> Well, Boruto is still alive during the flash-forward, sooo


Maybe he'll never go Momo again?  

Unlikely  

Sasuke really needs to get around to teaching this kid something or he'll end up failing in most aspects of being his sensei

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShadowBringer (Oct 19, 2021)

This chapter confirms that Boruto doesn't need Sasuke as his teacher when he can get free combat skills and experience thru karma.  What can Sasuke do at this point when Boruto is literally the strongest shinobi of konoha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## neonion (Oct 19, 2021)

ShadowBringer said:


> This chapter confirms that Boruto doesn't need Sasuke as his teacher when he can get free combat skills and experience thru karma.  What can Sasuke do at this point when Boruto is literally the strongest shinobi of konoha


What? Boruto didn’t gain magically all abilities and skills in the world.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## slicey (Oct 19, 2021)

neonion said:


> What? Boruto didn’t gain magically all abilities and skills in the world.


I wonder if Otsutsuki are able to use kenjutsu


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 19, 2021)

slicey said:


> I wonder if Otsutsuki are able to use kenjutsu


kenjutsu is just a  sword style

it is vague sicne there a multiple styles like how there are multiple fighting styles

although Kinshiki was skilled in weapons his style of fighting is different then that of Sasuke's

plus Sasuke can help him with lightning kenjutsu


----------



## slicey (Oct 19, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> kenjutsu is just a  sword style


Hm? Kenjutsu is an umbrella term for all styles of swordplay.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blk (Oct 19, 2021)

ShadowBringer said:


> This chapter confirms that Boruto doesn't need Sasuke as his teacher when he can get free combat skills and experience thru karma.  What can Sasuke do at this point when Boruto is literally the strongest shinobi of konoha



As someone who likes Boruto&Sasuke as student and master, i have to say i agree with this  

With the experience transfer Boruto could literally teach Sasuke more than the latter could teach him. 

Other than being outright stronger now. 


It doesn't feel like it makes sense for them to have timeskip together  


Unless they do it for Sasuke's job and not for training i guess  



That is, unless experience transfer is not immediate/is nerfed and Boruto still can't freely use Karma V2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## slicey (Oct 19, 2021)

blk said:


> As someone who likes Boruto&Sasuke as student and master, i have to say i agree with this
> 
> With the experience transfer Boruto could literally teach Sasuke more than the latter could teach him.
> 
> ...


There's two reasons I can think of that they would travel together:

1. Boruto still has to learn kenjutsu and something is going to happen to Sasuke at some point for him to have his sword. Maybe the Otsutsuki can use kenjutsu too though.

2. Boruto has to leave the village for whatever reason, there are a few I can think of. I don't think Sasuke would let him go alone when he promised he'd kill him if Momoshiki took him over.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## neonion (Oct 19, 2021)

blk said:


> As someone who likes Boruto&Sasuke as student and master, i have to say i agree with this
> 
> With the experience transfer Boruto could literally teach Sasuke more than the latter could teach him.
> 
> ...


So you believe Boruto doesn’t need to learn anything and acquire new skills anymore?

The experience in combat Code mentioned will probably amp his taijutsu, and speed. Otherwise, he still needs to learn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blk (Oct 19, 2021)

slicey said:


> There's two reasons I can think of that they would travel together:
> 
> 1. Boruto still has to learn kenjutsu and something is going to happen to Sasuke at some point for him to have his sword. Maybe the Otsutsuki can use kenjutsu too though.
> 
> 2. Boruto has to leave the village for whatever reason, there are a few I can think of. I don't think Sasuke would let him go alone when he promised he'd kill him if Momoshiki took him over.





neonion said:


> So you believe Boruto doesn’t need to learn anything and acquire new skills anymore?
> 
> The experience in combat Code mentioned will probably amp his taijutsu, and speed. Otherwise, he still needs to learn.



I mean if Boruto really has access to thousands of years of knowledge and has free use of V2.... he would be not only stronger but also, literally, many times more experienced than Sasuke.

In which case, while there might be a thing or two that Sasuke can still teach him (like Slicey mentions, Kenjutsu and whatnot), it doesn't feel it would make sense for him to do much of any training with Sasuke. At least to me.

Of course if the experience transfer is more limited, or it isn't a thing (yet) for him then it's a different story.


Tho i can see a case where they might travel regardless, like if Sasuke takes Boruto to help him for his job in the underworld or whatever.

In that case even if Boruto is already stronger than Sasuke etc, i would still feel it makes sense because then they would be colleagues more than student&teacher.


Not sure if i explained correctly what i mean

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## slicey (Oct 19, 2021)

blk said:


> I mean if Boruto really has access to thousands of years of knowledge and has free use of V2.... he would be not only stronger but also, literally, many times more experienced than Sasuke.
> 
> In which case, while there might be a thing or two that Sasuke can still teach him (like Slicey mentions, Kenjutsu and whatnot), it doesn't feel it would make sense for him to do much of any training with Sasuke. At least to me.
> 
> ...


I get you   tbh I let go of Sasuke training Boruto in ninjutsu and fighting ages ago, Boruto is a ninjutsu genius and doesn't need Sasuke's help, and he's plenty skilled in taijutsu already. Sasuke can teach him kenjutsu but he can also continue to support Boruto as he has been (emotionally speaking).

I'm still of the belief that Boruto will leave the village just like Naruto did, there's no better way to assess where he's at skills and character wise post timeskip than through characters who knew him well but didn't see him for a period of time, and have them explain all the changes they see to the readers 

And I really doubt he'll be alone when he leaves

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## slicey (Oct 31, 2021)

I find it funny that SP keeps reminding us that Sasuke is supposed to be Boruto's teacher, if they wanted us to forget about it all they had to do was never bring it up again

Reactions: Like 4 | Dislike 2


----------



## slicey (Oct 31, 2021)

slicey said:


> I find it funny that SP keeps reminding us that Sasuke is supposed to be Boruto's teacher, if they wanted us to forget about it all they had to do was never bring it up again


The dislikes on this  

Guess my post rings true

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 31, 2021)

Land of Iron arc with Sasuke? 


Reviewing Logic said:


> What if....
> 
> Land of Iron arc with Mitsuki, Boruto, Tsubaki and Sasuke.
> 
> Surprise cameo with Code too who is looking for clues for Boro's other HQ.





Reviewing Logic said:


> Basically Tsubaki has her match with Denki.
> 
> Boruto and Mitsuki are tailing those suspicious people.
> 
> ...



Cool idea or no?

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## slicey (Oct 31, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Land of Iron arc with Sasuke?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool idea

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## blk (Oct 31, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Land of Iron arc with Sasuke?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 31, 2021)

slicey said:


> Cool idea





blk said:


>


Thanks guys, it may be a little far fetched but let us hope it happens.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Sparks (Oct 31, 2021)

slicey said:


> I find it funny that SP keeps reminding us that Sasuke is supposed to be Boruto's teacher, if they wanted us to forget about it all they had to do was never bring it up again


They'll wait until Boruto gets the scar, and Sasuke can teach him 1-eyed combat techniques.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 31, 2021)

Sparks said:


> They'll wait until Boruto gets the scar, and Sasuke can teach him 1-eyed combat techniques.


You joke but I don't see the physical training happening until they wrap up the scar stuff.


----------



## slicey (Apr 24, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## LawdyLawd (Apr 24, 2022)

Boruto confirming he puts the headband on to strengthen his resolve adds a nice sentimental touch to when he does it in the FF scene 

I love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## slicey (Apr 24, 2022)

LawdyLawd said:


> Boruto confirming he puts the headband on to strengthen his resolve adds a nice sentimental touch to when he does it in the FF scene
> 
> I love it


It also makes me wonder if the moment where Boruto gets the scar and the headband gets another slash will be symbolic in some way

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sparks (Apr 24, 2022)

slicey said:


> It also makes me wonder if the moment where Boruto gets the scar and the headband gets another slash will be symbolic in some way


Well, Sasuke's original headband got slashed after he issued a personal challenge to Naruto at VoTE1. Maybe Boruto issues a similar challenge and underestimates how far Kawaki is willing to go.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## slicey (Apr 24, 2022)

Sparks said:


> Well, Sasuke's original headband got slashed after he issued a personal challenge to Naruto at VoTE1. Maybe Boruto issues a similar challenge and underestimates how far Kawaki is willing to go.


Yeah, that's where my head went too, esp because Kishi likes the parallels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (May 18, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Sparks (May 20, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Avairto (May 23, 2022)

Sasuke will die before the time skip, it has already been foreshadowed.


I also wouldn't be surprised if Naruto's death was caused by Naruto sacrificing his life and taking a nuclear blast from Kawaki to save his son.


----------



## slicey (Jun 18, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## slicey (Nov 13, 2022)

Some more fond smiles

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sparks (Nov 13, 2022)

Here was the finished version:

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------

